# Games You Regret Buying



## tobi!

I bought _Sleeping Dogs_ for $15 which isn't a big loss...However, the game would not work with my AMD graphics card. I contacted Square Enix and they told me "yeah, well, we'll fix it in the next patch". It was never fixed.

I regret buying _DayZ_ for obvious reasons. _Audiosurf 2_ wasn't what I was expecting as it seemed different from the reviews (but really, all reviews are joke reviews now). I bought _Dead Island_...yeah.

What are some games you nerds regret buying?


----------



## CR33P

Norski said:


> What are some games you *nerds* regret buying?



not really a game but a game console, i wish i didn't buy the wii u. i should've waited until more games were out.


----------



## Goth

every single game I can not beat ;(


----------



## Cynth1a

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Kingdom Hearts recoded, both games I got easily bored of and are now collecting dust on a shelf. ;A;


----------



## Farobi

Cynth1a said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Kingdom Hearts recoded, both games I got easily bored of and are now collecting dust on a shelf. ;A;


//Begs for your Alpha Sapphire ;A;


----------



## f11

Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast


----------



## brutalitea

Nintendogs, Drawn to Life, that StarFox remake for DS, and the Metroid Prime remake for DS.


----------



## MishMeesh

Minecraft. Played the tutorial and then was like "now what?"

Not sure if this counts but I didn't like either of the games that came bundled with my PS3. One of them was a Gran Turismo (6 I think?); I'm really just not into realistic racing games. I played it a few times with my sister and I just floored the accelerator the whole way because it made the car flip around corners and it was funny. Having to brake at turns? Boring. Koopa shells and banana peels need to be involved for me to enjoy racing. I can't even remember what the other game was.

Otherwise, nothing else really. I do a lot of research into the games I buy. Any of the games I don't like as much are admittedly ones I received as on-a-whim gifts from family members.


----------



## Alienfish

Well I did get it for Christmas, but that Ys: Memories of Celceta... Bad fighting controls and idk I never got into the games in the first place.


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Well I did get it for Christmas, but that Ys: Memories of Celceta... Bad fighting controls and idk I never got into the games in the first place.



Bad controls? What.........I never had a problem with them! I did spam the dodge/dash button a lot though, seemed faster than running.

I did get stuck at some point early on, and I really need to go back to try to keep going. It had an interesting concept of re-discovering Adol's memories, and learning more about his backstory.


----------



## Alienfish

Adol the Red said:


> Bad controls? What.........I never had a problem with them! I did spam the dodge/dash button a lot though, seemed faster than running.
> 
> I did get stuck at some point early on, and I really need to go back to try to keep going. It had an interesting concept of re-discovering Adol's memories, and learning more about his backstory.


Mainly while fighting, like hold this and that for this attack or you will be KO'd lolol dat first boss.


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Mainly while fighting, like hold this and that for this attack or you will be KO'd lolol dat first boss.



OOOOOH Flash Guarding. That's for advanced players on the harder difficulties.


----------



## Alyx

Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (digital download) and Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy (digital download). Now that I'm done playing them I can't sell them because they're digital downloads, how lame is that? I should've bought the cartridges.


----------



## Alienfish

Adol the Red said:


> OOOOOH Flash Guarding. That's for advanced players on the harder difficulties.



Umm no? I pressed whatever not advanced still can't get first that blue rock thing lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alyx said:


> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon (digital download) and Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy (digital download). Now that I'm done playing them I can't sell them because they're digital downloads, how lame is that? I should've bought the cartridges.


I know right haha. I had Bravely Default on my 3DS when I had it..they eventually released it here so late though, and it was kinda late for a physical but still.


----------



## NewLeaf13

Crys said:


> Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast


Yeah, TL is extremely boring now.


I used to regret buying SimCity 2013, but I got it again for Christmas and I'm enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## Reindeer

Animal Crossing New Leaf.
It's taken over my life.


----------



## Sanaki

Smash for 3DS. I can't play on such a small screen lol


----------



## Cudon

Fantasy life and Tomodachi life.

FL got dull really fast and overall wasnt all that special. The story of that game was really disappointing too. I'd rather play a mmo or something it's both the same grindy ****. Its just a another casual as **** dull rpg with nothing interesting to offer.


TL is a glorified phone game. That's it. Great.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Fantasy life and Tomodachi life.
> 
> FL got dull really fast and overall wasnt all that special. The story of that game was really disappointing too. I'd rather play a mmo or something it's both the same grindy ****. Its just a another casual as **** dull rpg with nothing interesting to offer.
> 
> 
> TL is a glorified phone game. That's it. Great.


Glad I don't have a 3DS anymore lol...


----------



## Cudon

Ahri said:


> Smash for 3DS. I can't play on such a small screen lol


Im so happy i didnt actually buy it. My circle pad tends to continue going into a direction after ive already stopped pushing it, so playing that **** woulda been impossible for me.


----------



## Nerd House

Noiru said:


> Umm no? I pressed whatever not advanced still can't get first that blue rock thing lol




Look, I was just trying to help. Sorry.



Noiru said:


> hold this and that for this attack or you will be KO'd



The way you worded it, it sounded like a flash guard. If you are having problems with a boss, like all RPG games, you can just go grind a level or two until you can beat it. I died at the first boss as well when I first started playing Celceta.


----------



## Alienfish

Not that.. Level shouldn't be a problem tbh.. It's just the button combination it's like a fighting game ffs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was referring to that boss where you should aim only for the body..Aldovoss. But yeah.


----------



## Rasha

Fable on the Xbox, that game was one horrible experience....


----------



## Alienfish

R-Cookies said:


> Fable on the Xbox, that game was one horrible experience....



So they say, lol.

But uh dunno I have a few things on Steam I hardly play, lol..


----------



## BiggKitty

Crys said:


> Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast



Yes I identify with this, one day and I hated it, such a waste of money


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Sonic lost world
Tomodachi Life
Luigis Mansion Dark Moon


----------



## FancyThat

Tomodachi Life I think is the only 3DS game I regret buying. On other platforms there's been quite a few over the years.


----------



## JCnator

Tomodachi Life is pretty much the only game I regret buying. While seeing your Miis acting and doing silly were appealing, the rest of the game is pretty much shallow in terms of content. A week or two will be usually enough to bore me. Definitely not worth $35, let alone 4,980 yen (around $50) for the Japanese version I own.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

eh i still enjoy all of the games i have bought ;w; i mean, i rarely play tomodachi life now i've had it for so long omg but i don't regret buying it bc i've done some pretty hilarious things on there  i mean, i guess i regret buying some in-game tf2 items bc like tbh having that cosmetic is cool, but i could have used that money for more meaningful things~ i also sorta regret buying a 2DS instead of waiting a few more weeks and buying an XL sigh...


----------



## Joy

Super Smash Bros for 3ds
I hardly touch it and I could've used the money to buy Fire Emblem Awakening instead *face palm*


----------



## kassie

Hyperdimension Neptunia. I don't like JRPGs.


----------



## Alienfish

selcouth said:


> Hyperdimension Neptunia. I don't like JRPGs.



I don't like you  Lol, just kidding.

I thought they were great and a main reason why I got a Vita


----------



## mdchan

"Deponia" (and it was not only via Steam, but also on sale so I can't get my money back).  Granted, I did get it during a sale for much cheaper than its current price, but it was the worst point-and-click puzzle game I ever had the displeasure to play.

Also on Steam (and also on sale), "Reus".  It was interesting at first, and reminded me a little of Sim City, but I didn't like having to start over every single time a new era began.

Another game I waited for a sale on was "Hometown Story"...and I wish I could return it.  Alas, I got it through the eShop, so that's another $10 I'm never getting back.

Despite my love for the pokemon franchise, I wish I had saved my money instead of getting "White 2" (at least I didn't pay full retail for this game, either, since I got it as part of a game trade-in).  I got bored with it after the first gym, and even running through it with a blindlocke didn't make it more fun/interesting.

There was an old YuGiOH game for the Gameboy Color I can't remember the name of which was pretty much money down the toilet, too.


----------



## n64king

Cloudberry Kingdom, Iddle Dew, Teslagrad, all on WiiU, all yawnsome. I also regretted MH3U but I sold that back so whatever.


----------



## Tao

*Smash 3DS*...Aside from me not touching it at all since I got the Wii U version (and will likely never touch it again), I could have also used the money for Braverly Default or Fire Emblem Awakening instead.
I get a free Mewtwo DLC and soundtrack from Club Nintendo for owning both versions...But honestly, I would rather have just paid the  minimal price they'll end up selling Mewtwo for, and I only want the soundtrack because I'm already eligible for it...I wouldn't care otherwise.

*Monster Hunter 3U 3DS* again, simply because I've not touched it since owning the Wii U version and likely never will.


I want to say Final Fantasy XIII series but as I own all the other main series games,  I would have bought these even if they were blank discs covered in urine (rather than them just being flat out disappointing).




I've had many other regrettable purchases over the years but I tend to sell them shortly after and forget about them forever, unless they're a sequel to a series I otherwise love. I've only had those 3 games (Lightning Returns being the 3rd) this year that I regret...But still own them because of 'collector reasons'.


----------



## Saylor

Mario Kart 7 as I only played it once before I wound up getting a Wii U and then Mario Kart 8, which I like a whole lot better.

Oh and Super Street Fighter IV for 3DS. I like the game but I never ever play it cause I don't like it much on a handheld, and plus I think I paid a bit too much for it at $40.


----------



## badcrumbs

It hurts me to say, but I regret buying Injustice. I was so excited for it, and had some fun for a bit, but now it just collects dust. Boooooooooo.


----------



## Mandie

For some reason I thought buying the sims 3 for the 3ds was a good idea.
it isn't.


----------



## Astro Cake

Twilight Princess. It's one of the worst Zelda games, if not the worst.


----------



## Dustmop

Astro Cake said:


> Twilight Princess. It's one of the worst Zelda games, if not the worst.



Clearly you've never played Skyward Sword.

Fi is worse than Navi. :v


----------



## Astro Cake

I did play Skyward Sword and it's one of the best Zelda games. Fi never got on my nerves, I liked her a lot.


----------



## Caius

Skyrim. I wasn't a fan of the game. But, allow me to reflect on why, as this one is one of those games many people loved that I just wasn't a fan of. 

First off I'm a Capricorn. I need _order_. While lots of people hate linearity in games, I embrace it in a warm hug that tells us both that it's okay to be on a set path. While a star-sign may seem to be a cop-out in the reasons department, I'm also quite obsessive over a specific order, doing things in that specific order, and knowing which is a required and which is a non-required part of the story. I also appreciate doing _everything_ a game has to offer. I feel it gives you much more enjoyment in the game. 

The problem was mostly that I kept getting lost. Every time I got lost it took something away from me that could have been completed according to my game-time schedule which became endlessly frustrating for me. I did have fun with customization, but by three hours into the game I felt like I had accomplished nothing at all (which isn't true, I killed everyone in Whiterun.) I didn't like that feeling coupled with a game that I had hoped progress would be a staple in. Not just progress for the _sake_ of progress though. True, noticeable changes.

Maybe the end of the game is better. I just wasn't able to get there myself. Tl;Dr too much stuff at once.


----------



## DarkOnyx

Got it as a gift, but I wanted it. Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. I forced myself to keep playing to see if it got better, it didn't...


----------



## Eldin

Astro Cake said:


> Twilight Princess. It's one of the worst Zelda games, if not the worst.



I wept reading this. Twilight Princess is my absolute favourite. I've played it so many times I can 100% the game without a guide, it's my obsession. ;-; But yeah it seems to split the Zelda fandom, you either love it or hate it haha.

Anyways, for me it's MySims for the Wii. Got great reviews, I just hated it from the moment I picked it up. Just a clunky building simulator. Ending up trading it in for The Simpsons Game which was kind of funny but not a great game either. 

Ended up trading that and a few other games in when New Leaf came out. EB Games had one of those "get an extra however much % credit towards x game", which was NL at the time. I was surprised, they actually gave me a really good price for everything. I got rid of some crap games, got NL, and had credit left over. So it all worked out.

Usually I'm very particular about what games I buy, so this rarely happens.


----------



## Caius

Eldin said:


> I wept reading this. Twilight Princess is my absolute favourite. I've played it so many times I can 100% the game without a guide, it's my obsession. ;-; But yeah it seems to split the Zelda fandom, you either love it or hate it haha.
> 
> Anyways, for me it's MySims for the Wii. Got great reviews, I just hated it from the moment I picked it up. Just a clunky building simulator. Ending up trading it in for The Simpsons Game which was kind of funny but not a great game either.
> 
> Ended up trading that and a few other games in when New Leaf came out. EB Games had one of those "get an extra however much % credit towards x game", which was NL at the time. I was surprised, they actually gave me a really good price for everything. I got rid of some crap games, got NL, and had credit left over. So it all worked out.
> 
> Usually I'm very particular about what games I buy, so this rarely happens.



I'm not a fan of Twilight Princess either to be honest. I did really enjoy Skyward Sword though.


----------



## badcrumbs

Eldin said:


> I wept reading this. Twilight Princess is my absolute favourite.



I feel you! It isn't my favorite (partial to OoT), but I did love playing it. Although I do prefer it on GameCube by FAR... the Wii controls were frustrating.


----------



## jobby47

Pokemon Emerald Version, because it ended up being fake.


----------



## Zane

PMD: Gates To Infinity, soooo watered-down compared to the other games. I got it b/c I wanted to play as Snivy lmao but the game was so slow I have no desire at all to re-play it which makes it not worth the price to me. I'll probably give it to my niece once she can read better. :V


----------



## Tao

Astro Cake said:


> Twilight Princess. It's one of the worst Zelda games, if not the worst.





Wand of Gamelon is the best Zelda game.


----------



## Alienfish

ZR388 said:


> .



I can agree with parts of it, however I do enjoy mostly because I never finished too many 'achievement' quests and pretty much roamed around doing things on the side. I am a Capricorn as well and I very much agree about the order part, but I managed to find this game pretty enjoyable despite the large open-world attire to it. Some 'achievement' quests I never bother it, and the many bugs and glitches made it even less enjoyable. I do agree it's very overrated though, there are better RPG games out there.


----------



## Meadows

Pokemon X/Y.... the game play sucked so bad! Than after the gameplay the after play was even more boring...


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy Marvell said:


> Pokemon X/Y.... the game play sucked so bad! Than after the gameplay the after play was even more boring...



Yes finally someone who doesn't like it. I tried it because hey Pok?mon and I had a 3DS at the time. Can't say I'm impressed at all. I mean.. Too much graphics and too little good gameplay. Wonder trade was the only good thing lel


----------



## Goth

Noiru said:


> Yes finally someone who doesn't like it. I tried it because hey Pok?mon and I had a 3DS at the time. Can't say I'm impressed at all. I mean.. Too much graphics and too little good gameplay. Wonder trade was the only good thing lel



wonder trade I trade bad pokemon for like eevee's and stuff

I got the eletric zebra one in one trade


----------



## Alienfish

GaMERCaT said:


> wonder trade I trade bad pokemon for like eevee's and stuff
> 
> I got the eletric zebra one in one trade


Got a level 55 golem pretty early in game and hidden ability stuff so that was p much only good thing. that large town that used to be glitched was horrible too ew


----------



## Meadows

Noiru said:


> Yes finally someone who doesn't like it. I tried it because hey Pok?mon and I had a 3DS at the time. Can't say I'm impressed at all. I mean.. Too much graphics and too little good gameplay. Wonder trade was the only good thing lel



WOW! Someone agrees with me! The pokemon didn't even look good. You could tell they only really focused on the graphics. The only things I like were Wonder Trade and how they made it so you can search pokemon on the GTS even if not in pokedex. The elite 4 sucked along with the champion. I wish they didn't do so bad at the game.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> Got a level 55 golem pretty early in game and hidden ability stuff so that was p much only good thing. that large town that used to be glitched was horrible too ew



Lumiose, I didn't get the game until the glitch was fixed. All I know is if you saved by a cab or on the outskirts of  town the game froze. Sounds like it sucked.


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy Marvell said:


> WOW! Someone agrees with me! The pokemon didn't even look good. You could tell they only really focused on the graphics. The only things I like were Wonder Trade and how they made it so you can search pokemon on the GTS even if not in pokedex. The elite 4 sucked along with the champion. I wish they didn't do so bad at the game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lumiose, I didn't get the game until the glitch was fixed. All I know is if you saved by a cab or on the outskirts of  town the game froze. Sounds like it sucked.



Yes yes, I think i played after they fixed the cab but that town was horrid. And yes they did too much graphics and Skyrim-ish long open world stuff, no no no I'll just go back to green :u


----------



## Meadows

Noiru said:


> Yes yes, I think i played after they fixed the cab but that town was horrid. And yes they did too much graphics and Skyrim-ish long open world stuff, no no no I'll just go back to green :u



Lumiose has always been hard to get around, people said Castelia city was bad (which I didn't think so), but come on and look at Lumiose city.... That town was always hard to get around. That's why they put the cabs, but I never wanted to spend the money so I would sit there for 10 minutes looking for were I am going. They knew the city was hard to get around so they put the cabs there and didn't care.


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy Marvell said:


> Lumiose has always been hard to get around, people said Castelia city was bad (which I didn't think so), but come on and look at Lumiose city.... That town was always hard to get around. That's why they put the cabs, but I never wanted to spend the money so I would sit there for 10 minutes looking for were I am going. They knew the city was hard to get around so they put the cabs there and didn't care.


Castelia was like a mountain village in comparison lol. Idk about ORAS games and how they did on those since they are remakes but X/Y def. put me off those games for a while.


----------



## Meadows

Noiru said:


> Castelia was like a mountain village in comparison lol. Idk about ORAS games and how they did on those since they are remakes but X/Y def. put me off those games for a while.



I never bought the games because I quit pokemon, although before I quit I always wanted to get ORAS. I just refuse to go back into pokemon, and don't even mention Delphox. lol The pokemon are horribal, Delphox, Diggersby, Yvetal, Xerneas, Chesnaught, etc, not to mention I didn't like Mega Evolution. They ruined pokemon by mega evolving.


----------



## Alienfish

Wendy Marvell said:


> I never bought the games because I quit pokemon, although before I quit I always wanted to get ORAS. I just refuse to go back into pokemon, and don't even mention Delphox. lol The pokemon are horribal, Delphox, Diggersby, Yvetal, Xerneas, Chesnaught, etc, not to mention I didn't like Mega Evolution. They ruined pokemon by mega evolving.



They did, they should know how to quit. Yeah I somewhat quit it too.. except for the gameboy/advance stuff, they were fun since it actually took some effort.


----------



## Cudon

^ Yeah kalos is one of the weakest regions. Sure it was pretty but compared to ORAS it's a demo of the graphics. ORAS handles them so much better b:
Yet I've seen plenty of people protect the damn game, even talked with a person who loved the game for it's story and related to Lysandre. And seen plenty rank it above ORAS.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> ^ Yeah kalos is one of the weakest regions. Sure it was pretty but compared to ORAS it's a demo of the graphics. ORAS handles them so much better b:
> Yet I've seen plenty of people protect the damn game, even talked with a person who loved the game for it's story and related to Lysandre. And seen plenty rank it above ORAS.


Yeah.. I can imagine. Since ORAS is a remake it should be better lol xD


----------



## Stevey Queen

Scribblenauts, Disney magical world, tomadachi life, super Mario bros. 3

Almost everything I download from the dsi shop/eshop


----------



## Alienfish

I agree about Scribblenauts, it's a fun idea but gets boring after some times.


----------



## Joy

I almost bought scribblenauts. 
Glad I didn't now o.o
I just bought lego batman 3 for 3ds. I hope I don't regret it.
I usually love the Lego games though.


----------



## FireNinja1

A lot of the recent games, Alpha Sapphire, Tomodachi Life, I gave up on Scribblenauts after like 30 minutes...


----------



## Alienfish

Supreme Commander/Forged Alliance. Unless you are really into military pixel strategy games don't get it.


----------



## BlooBelle

Alpha sapphire, I haven't touched it since I first bought it. Maybe it's my mistake for choosing it as my first pokemon game. :<
I haven't played tomodachi life since I got animal crossing. The only reason I even bought it was because I saw an LP of the game and it looked fun.
I bought wii party u because I was dead set on getting a black wiimote and the store didn't have any. I also figured that the game only cost 15 dollars with the remote so I went ahead and bought it.
There are a lot more that I don't think I've gotten my full money's worth on, but if I play them once a week and have fun I'm happy. :3


----------



## pokedude729

Paper Mario: Sticker Star
It is an insult to the Paper Mario Series. It removed the partner system, winning battles only gives coins (abd as a redult, you can't level up), you can only attack using the stickers, if you don't have the sticker that the boss is weak to, the fights take forever, and there is no humor in it. Also, the less said of the forest world the better.


----------



## radical6

sakura spirit


----------



## Angelmarina

Hometown Story, I love all the Harvest moon games and Rune factory, but the company/ies that make them really disappointed me with this one. :/


----------



## Mariah

I bought the Club Penguin DS game when I was 12. 
I also regret buying some Final Fantasy game. I found it rather boring.


----------



## ellabella12345

Mariah said:


> I bought the Club Penguin DS game when I was 12.
> I also regret buying some Final Fantasy game. I found it rather boring.



Oh my. I got that Club Penguin game when I was 10. I was so in love … Cx what was I thinking.


----------



## queertactics

Black 2.... when I didnt play Black. 

Also, Amnesia: the Dark Descent when my graphics card couldnt handle it. I bought the Humble Indie Bundle specifically for that game.... but HIB that year had LIMBO,, which is MY FAVORITE PC GAME OF ALL TIME, and for only $10?????? That was one of the biggest silver linings thats ever happened to me. I was so mad for like a week until I decided to give the other games a try. Had to include it!


----------



## Zane

^ Black 2 was p lame even having played Black, imo. I restarted it awhile ago out of boredom but couldn't even finish it again. ;_;


----------



## Zedark

I don't know if anybody remembers a game called Brink.  It was basically this free running fps type game but a month before the game came out they removed free roam which made the game terrible.


----------



## Zulehan

I regret getting several city building games because they simply cannot recapture the enjoyment I felt playing Impressions Games' _Zeus: Master of Olympus_ for the PC. For these other city builders, the learning curve feels much steeper, not because there is a lot more to learn, but because the interface, building tree, etc., is not as well thought out. Also, they are not as visually appealing; I am not talking about more pixels on the screen or anything like that, but simply the art style.


----------



## pengutango

Pokemon White. First Pokemon game I played that I didn't even get all 8 badges, let alone to the Elite Four. Think I got to the 5th gym... and that's pushing it. XD The game just didn't seem that interesting to me and the first chance I got, I sold it.

Thanks to that game, I'm VERY hesitant to buy any new Pokemon game now. Think my expectations are probably through the roof now.


----------



## Chromie

Destiny. Not really but I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it.

I guess the most disappointing game was definitely Dragon Age 2. I've never played a bigger pile of **** than that game.


----------



## Alienfish

Zedark said:


> I don't know if anybody remembers a game called Brink.  It was basically this free running fps type game but a month before the game came out they removed free roam which made the game terrible.



Yes yes I had it just because I wanted to have something on Steam lol. YEs it sucks


----------



## Tao

Zedark said:


> I don't know if anybody remembers a game called Brink.  It was basically this free running fps type game but a month before the game came out they removed free roam which made the game terrible.




I don't think removing the free roam from that game is the only thing that made it terrible...


What a waste of money that thing was.


----------



## azukitan

Sonic Colors _:(?□`」 ∠):_


----------



## Lock

Kinda regretting that I got Harvest Moon Hometown, but luckily I got a used copy so it's not so bad. ~___~


----------



## unintentional

Kingdom Hearts recoded, The Scorpion King (for gamecube, albeit I didn't buy it,it came with the pokemon gc I won off ebay.),  Tomodachi Life, Animal Crossing Wild World, Most games for my Wii, and ultimate NES remix (although, it helped me get the zelda game case)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I bought the Club Penguin DS game when I was 12.
> I also regret buying some Final Fantasy game. I found it rather boring.



I had all the club penguin games, which at the time I would play late into the night.


----------



## Alienfish

A few Vita and 3/DS games.. I had too many lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Especially Conception II.. US copy so can't sell back. And in a way HDN Re;Birth 1 cause it was digital only :U


----------



## pokedude729

azukitan said:


> Sonic Colors _:(?□`」 ∠):_



Just wondering, why did you dislike it? Because imo it's the best modern sonic.


----------



## Cory

Both DS zelda games. They are terrible

- - - Post Merge - - -



pokedude729 said:


> Just wondering, why did you dislike it? Because imo it's the best modern sonic.


Obviously forgetting about sonic boom rise of lyric


----------



## tobi!

Zedark said:


> I don't know if anybody remembers a game called Brink.  It was basically this free running fps type game but a month before the game came out they removed free roam which made the game terrible.



The thing about Brink was it was publicized so much as to be game of the century.GameStop pushed it a ton and commercials showed up 24/7. The hype was big...and the letdown bigger. I think that's why many people consider it to be one of the worst games because they were promised all the time that it was the next big thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Cory said:


> Both DS zelda games. They are terrible



OMG YES finally someone who thinks that too... ugh i hated them so much


----------



## Wholockian

Stanley parable- It was good, but I managed to find all the endings really quickly


I wish I just brought gmod...


----------



## AcLetsPlays

OMG NO! Minecraft is awesome. OKAY!


----------



## vanielle

Scribblenauts Unlimited, and the Resident Evil franchise; I'm too much of a wimp to actually play RE.


----------



## graceroxx

I really regret buying Pokemon X: it was fun the first time I played it, but after that, I couldn't bring myself to play it anymore. I ended up selling it.
One I REALLY regret buying was Tomodachi Life. It was fun at first but ended up getting extremely repetitive. I sold that one too.
I also regret buying this Littlest Petshop: Country friends game. I got it when I was in 3rd grade ha ha, but it was terrible. The plot SUCKED and I hated the clothing customization. Ended up selling that too, although I didn't get much for it.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Several Pokemon, GTA, FIFA, COD games and Red Dead Redemption. Oh and Fable I and III. 

What was I thinking. I hate admitting it, but I might be sensitive to hyping. Thats why I avoid adds and commercials. 

Reasons I regret them are that some were boring, others to lineair, others to similar to other games or earlier releases, crappy storyline in a game where story should count (GTA games), to slow built up in game, crappy gameplay and bad design (IMO) (Fable).


----------



## Dustmop

vanielle said:


> and the Resident Evil franchise; I'm too much of a wimp to actually play RE.



I've almost regretted buying quite a few horror games, myself. I've been too wimpy to actually play Among The Sleep to completion, and it's apparently only like 3 or 4 hours long. :v


But it's been mostly the ones of a more stealthy "you can't defend yourself" nature. I'm not a huge fan of stealth games, for one, and for two, outside of games that are shaped specifically for stealth gameplay (ie, MGS and Splinter Cell) most stealth sections just absolutely suck in other games.

I was at least 10 feet away, sneaking in the dark to a door that was maybe 4 feet in front of me; meanwhile Mr. Scary Doctor was on his path to walk down this hallway in the opposite direction. He should have never even turned around. That should have been a piece of cake.
And then he randomly spawned right behind me and killed me? noway, Outlast. I call BS. :v


----------



## Religious-Sonic

*Minecraft-* Got really into it by some of the Minecraft Youtubers...Got the game and it was really boring. Well at least in survival mode; I prefer creative mode. Haven't played it in months, but I kinda wanna give it another try soon.

*Tomodachi Life-* The infomercials was a turnoff but I gave it a shot anyway. It was fun for like a few weeks but it gotten really repetitive. Its only fun when playing with friends imo. 

*SpongeBob SquigglePants-* This was the first 3DS game I've ever gotten and it was back then when the 3DS was still new. I think it would of been better if it was a mobile app tbh. :/

*Sonic Lost World-* I have a lot of mixed feelings for this one...the levels are alright but I hate having to hold down the R button to go faster. I know SEGA was trying something new with this but I personally didnt enjoy it that well.


----------



## Ami

Cooking mama ._ . ..


----------



## Shimmer

I didn't completely regret buying Pokemon X but it was a huge disappointment. ._.


----------



## Alienfish

Worms Revolution.. for PC. It was laggy af and the amount of useless DLC no thanks.


----------



## Cou

ace attorney and fire emblem bc they literally took my life away

but err disappointment wise disney magical world... im so confused with this game and the fighting is so hard and there's way too many opponents in one battlefield thing and i just suck /:


----------



## Alienfish

FE:A yes.. and the 3ds port of tales of the abyss so bad lol


----------



## Pirate

Smash Bros 3DS. I only got it because I wanted to play it with my ex, but by the time he got it we had already broken up and I didn't want to play it anymore.


----------



## TofuIdol

I got real bored half way through Final Fantasy XIII and then got the sequel for my birthday and couldn't even get far in it without getting bored. Along with Tomodachi got boring after a week of playing it.


----------



## Rasha

resident evil 6....


----------



## spCrossing

Wow...

A lot of people here hate games I actually like...

Especially Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, that game was pretty good. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pretty much any shovelware game...why do they exist?

Oh and Epic Mickey 2, its just not as good as the first game.
Especially the Wii U version, that version had a crappy framrate.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Final Fantasy XIII
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
League of Legends
Dota 2

Last two are F2P, but they wasted away space on my hard drive until recently. No plans to redownload and rejoin probably one of the most toxic communities in gaming. Fun with friends, but absolutely horrid to play solo. FFXIII just kinda dragged on even though I enjoyed playing through parts of it and the combat system really flowed. Dark Moon I just feel no real reason to continue past the first mansion, the mission structure really killed it. No sense of openness or progression really.


----------



## pokedude729

spCrossing said:


> Wow...
> 
> A lot of people here hate games I actually like...
> 
> Especially Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon, that game was pretty good. :/



I've noticed that too. People also seem to hate the gen 6 Pokemon games a lot in this thread.


----------



## Alienfish

Well X and Y was bad lol. All graphics and unnecessary storyline stuff. I want them shorter and fun you know.

Ehh.. Dark Moon was pretty bad tbh the controls were awful


----------



## Rasha

Noiru said:


> Well X and Y was bad lol. All graphics and unnecessary storyline stuff. I want them shorter and fun you know.
> 
> Ehh.. Dark Moon was pretty bad tbh the controls were awful



wow those are actually two of my favorite games! imo Dark Moon is a masterpiece


----------



## spCrossing

I can understand the hate for X & Y (TBH, it was not that good compared to Black 2 & White 2, but they did manage to add a lot of things to keep it afloat like Trainer Customization, Pokemon Amie, Super Training and all of that), but Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon...

Dude, I've been waiting for that game since 2010....Also, the controls weren't that bad, they were pretty much how the 3DS handeled Luigi's Mansion control without the C-stick.

Sorry, the original Luigi's Mansion was one of my favorite games on the Gamecube...sorry for being such a nerd. :l


----------



## Alienfish

well the customization was alright but tbh they could have added that 18 years earlier lol.

They were bad. I tried it thankfully enough before buying.. nope.

Yes, the GC was really good .. I miss it.


----------



## spCrossing

We all miss that glorious purple box.


----------



## Alienfish

yes and the n64 lol i wanna have one if i can find smash and mario kart for it


----------



## Reindeer

About Luigi's Mansion 2: people had been waiting for it since the first game was released on the GameCube in 2001. The first game was great, allowed for a great deal of exploration, had a lot of unique ghosts to capture, and was just generally something new and unexpected from Nintendo.

LM2 was simply a cash-in. It was mission-based, you were graded on everything you did, apart from the bosses all the ghosts were generic, E. Gadd would call you about the dumbest things ("wow did you just see that thing the camera focused on while it happened??!/1/1") because apparently all players are blind, and through this process of dumbing down the entire game for I don't know what audience, the game lost all charm that its predecessor had.

So 12 years after the original was released, Nintendo released a half-baked piece of trash which was just a simple moneygrab. They've done this enough times, but that doesn't necessarily mean people need to agree with it. It'll also hurt their sales if they somehow think a third title is feasible, because after this abomination people will be wary of trying out another sequel.

tl;dr: Luigi's Mansion 2 is ripe trash.


----------



## lunathenia

Pokemon y and Legen of Zelda: ALBW ... I haven't even started playing zelda but it was only $20 so w.e


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> About Luigi's Mansion 2: people had been waiting for it since the first game was released on the GameCube in 2001. The first game was great, allowed for a great deal of exploration, had a lot of unique ghosts to capture, and was just generally something new and unexpected from Nintendo.
> 
> LM2 was simply a cash-in. It was mission-based, you were graded on everything you did, apart from the bosses all the ghosts were generic, E. Gadd would call you about the dumbest things ("wow did you just see that thing the camera focused on while it happened??!/1/1") because apparently all players are blind, and through this process of dumbing down the entire game for I don't know what audience, the game lost all charm that its predecessor had.
> 
> So 12 years after the original was released, Nintendo released a half-baked piece of trash which was just a simple moneygrab. They've done this enough times, but that doesn't necessarily mean people need to agree with it. It'll also hurt their sales if they somehow think a third title is feasible, because after this abomination people will be wary of trying out another sequel.
> 
> tl;dr: Luigi's Mansion 2 is ripe trash.



Amen, I think they abused the 3DS and it's camera functions a bit too much. It had potential.. nope though.


----------



## pokedud14

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to infinity
It's is a complete step back for the mystery dungeon series. No personality quiz, only 5 choices for starter and partner, they removed the hunger mechanic, if you have to go to a certain dungeon to advance the plot, you can only go to that dungeon. You can't train or gt more items from missions, plus you can only do one mission at a time.


----------



## Cudon

pokedud14 said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to infinity
> It's is a complete step back for the mystery dungeon series. No personality quiz, only 5 choices for starter and partner, they removed the hunger mechanic, if you have to go to a certain dungeon to advance the plot, you can only go to that dungeon. You can't train or gt more items from missions, plus you can only do one mission at a time.


THIS ^^^^^ also the game literally gives you a legendary very early in like why. It even fails at the ''improvements''. The dungeon design feels alot worse and feels more uncomfy. Screw that game >:s


----------



## daniduckyface

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire - didn't really get into it much and i've been too busy to really sit down and play all day
Mario Kart 7 - got bored within minutes. I got it for free though so i really couldn't complain much


----------



## tobi!

pokedud14 said:


> Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to infinity
> It's is a complete step back for the mystery dungeon series. No personality quiz, only 5 choices for starter and partner, they removed the hunger mechanic, if you have to go to a certain dungeon to advance the plot, you can only go to that dungeon. You can't train or gt more items from missions, plus you can only do one mission at a time.



Can't stack missions BS! I haven't even played 10 minutes in that game. :/


----------



## Rasha

Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn
it's a fun game and all but it's not worth it to the point of considering it a waste~


----------



## Frances-Simoun

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire ( don't judge me >->) Since I had played Emerald aka Hoenn. I had played that game WAY too many times that now I look at the remake and it doesn't bring me any need to complete it. Unlike SoulSilver which was a version I had never played, I'm not a fan of remakes.

Same thing goes for Pokemon Black 2, I played the first one and enjoyed it, not the best gen pokemon wise but i still liked it. I bought Black 2 and since it's the same thing just new added story I didnt play it either so thats 80$ wasted (for both games)

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon 2, I got this one as a xmas present 2 years ago, and I played once and never touched it again. lol


----------



## Alienfish

Shadow Warrior Classic Redux.. so badly made lol


----------



## Nuclear Bingo

Pirate said:


> Smash Bros 3DS. I only got it because I wanted to play it with my ex, but by the time he got it we had already broken up and I didn't want to play it anymore.



I regret buying that game too. But only cause it was a piece of **** and I was going to buy the wii u version regardless.

Also, Drakengard 3.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

I regret buying Red Dead Redemption and Playstation All-Stars. Only reason I bought them was so I could play them with my close friends, considering we only play GTAV and on rare occasions Minecraft. Since my almost 3 months of owning those games, we have only played Red Dead twice, and All-Stars once


----------



## Shimmer

pokedude729 said:


> I've noticed that too. People also seem to hate the gen 6 Pokemon games a lot in this thread.



Pokemon X and Y were pretty bad. Easily the worst Pokemon game (the main storyline games, that is). They did add nice features like Fairy type, 3D Pokemon models, clothing/customization and the PSS/Pokemon Amie, but I hate everything else about the game. It had potential but felt extremely unfinished. 

A whole new region..? 69 Pokemon? No memorable cities and towns? Just terrible. Not to mention, the controls were so horrid it almost makes the game unplayable. :/

I don't think it wouldn't have been so bad if they didn't hype the heck out of it. I was SO looking forward to it only to be slapped in the face. I'm just glad ORAS made up for my disappointment.


----------



## Flop

Smash Bros 3DS.  A wonderful game with awful controls.  GC controller 4 lyfe


----------



## gesund

I really regret buying ZombiU. When I first saw that game I was thinking, wow that looks like it could be a really fun Zombie game. It wasn't, its probably the worst thing I have ever paid full price for. I am not a big fan of the Pokemon games, so I have no idea why I bought Pokemon X. Battlefield 3 was also pretty awful.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Shimmer said:


> A whole new region..? 69 Pokemon?* No memorable cities and towns? Just terrible. Not to mention, the controls were so horrid** it almost makes the game unplayable. :/




* Quality over Quantity
** How do you have issues with the controls in a Pokemon game? They worked fine for me.



Flop said:


> Smash Bros 3DS.  A wonderful game with awful controls.  GC controller 4 lyfe



I never had an issue with the controls.

Anyway, now that I've argued with people's opinions, let's go on with the game I regret buying the most.

I regret buying Watch Dogs on day one. You're screwed if you don't have a Nvidia card, plus I never played it again after the beginning part. That's pretty much why I rarely pre-order nowadays.


----------



## Dustmop

PlasmaPower said:


> How do you have issues with the controls in a Pokemon game? They worked fine for me.



On the off-chance they were referring to the skates, I hated them, too. But holding the d-pad was so awkward.

The controls in ORAS are pretty bad, too. Press down when she walks out of a building, and she turns around and walks back in? Stop that. And stop going into treehouses, just climb down the ladder. :v


----------



## tobi!

I liked XY  I liked it a lot


----------



## a potato

Whatever that weird Batman game was that came out for the Wii U launch. I don't even know why I bought it. I don't even like Batman....


----------



## Dustmop

Norski said:


> I liked XY  I liked it a lot



X was the first one I bought since Crystal -- so I enjoyed all of the new things from gen 3-6, so my opinion is not of 'the norm' for pokemon fans.

I did like it - I just hated the roller skates. They were fun for about 5 minutes. Then they were annoying and I wanted to rip them off of her feet. 

Then I got the bike and my problem with my faster mode of travel was (mostly) solved.


----------



## spCrossing

Shimmer said:


> Pokemon X and Y were pretty bad. Easily the worst Pokemon game (the main storyline games, that is). They did add nice features like Fairy type, 3D Pokemon models, clothing/customization and the PSS/Pokemon Amie, but I hate everything else about the game. It had potential but felt extremely unfinished.
> 
> A whole new region..? 69 Pokemon? No memorable cities and towns? Just terrible. Not to mention, the controls were so horrid it almost makes the game unplayable. :/
> 
> I don't think it wouldn't have been so bad if they didn't hype the heck out of it. I was SO looking forward to it only to be slapped in the face. I'm just glad ORAS made up for my disappointment.



Yeah, that was one of the main issues about X & Y, the pacing.

It's like Gen IV all over again, except it's even worse IMHO.

But I agree ORAS made up for X & Y....except Trainer Customization....; ^ ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



a potato said:


> Whatever that weird Batman game was that came out for the Wii U launch. I don't even know why I bought it. I don't even like Batman....



Arkham City Armored Edition?

I wish I got that game, I love Arkham City so much.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I have a love/hate relationship with Tomodachi Life. It was fun and amusing at first, but it gets old really fast. It pretty much just gets to the point of item collecting. I'm OCD about collecting items in games, so that's not too bad. But many items are StreetPass only. I live in Japan and even here, it's taking FOREVER to collect everything. It's going to be even worse if you live in a place where you never StreetPass.


----------



## xTurnip

I regret buying Dragon Age: Inquisition for my 360. I got a new computer as a surprise gift for Xmas this year, I wish I would've waited and bought the game for my PC.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Ummmm...? Diamond and Pearl?


----------



## tobi!

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Ummmm...? Diamond and Pearl?



Huh...To each his own! I guess...

Sinnoh was my favorite region, however.

- - - Post Merge - - -



DJStarstryker said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Tomodachi Life. It was fun and amusing at first, but it gets old really fast. It pretty much just gets to the point of item collecting. I'm OCD about collecting items in games, so that's not too bad. But many items are StreetPass only. I live in Japan and even here, it's taking FOREVER to collect everything. It's going to be even worse if you live in a place where you never StreetPass.



I think a ton of people have posted TL and I believe I threw in my two cents already but I'll go over it again. I completely agree it was totally fun at the beginning but I just gave up after a month of playing. I played 2 hours a day to 2 minutes a day. I actually lost the chip so :L goodbye whatever I named my island.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dustmop said:


> X was the first one I bought since Crystal -- so I enjoyed all of the new things from gen 3-6, so my opinion is not of 'the norm' for pokemon fans.
> 
> I did like it - I just hated the roller skates. They were fun for about 5 minutes. Then they were annoying and I wanted to rip them off of her feet.
> 
> Then I got the bike and my problem with my faster mode of travel was (mostly) solved.



I loved the roller skates. I preferred it over the bike, tbh!


----------



## Bassy

Heroes of Ruin! Really fun concept, badly executed.

When I played the final level for the first time my party just ran from quest point to quest point ignoring any mobs on the way. Boss got killed within 10 seconds... the end.

There's zero challenge to this game, which is too bad, because a diablo-like game on a 3DS was a really great idea.


----------



## Alienfish

Oh god I tried the Heroes of Ruin way back.. hated it xD

Well.. Fate/EXTRA. So bad and the graphics does not make PSP/Vita justice. I normally don't care but it's pretty much looks like a N64 port badly made.


----------



## Princess

fantasy life
I've had no time to even start it smh


----------



## LaceGloves

Weird enough, I kind of regret buying SSB4 for the 3DS.
Not because the game is bad (it's not at all), but because I barely play it.


----------



## Alienfish

Deception IV: Blood ties. It's really fun up to a certain boss when the difficulty is too much screwed up to Inferno.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I regret buying Harvest Moon: Frantic Farming because I didn't know it was just a puzzle game. 
And also Luigi's Mansion for GameCube all those years ago. Not because it's a bad game, but because we traded in so many great N64 games for it and we ended up losing LM :/


----------



## lazuli

tomodachi life
it was cute at first but now its hell
i have 75+ miis and i havent played in weeks


----------



## Alienfish

My NES console since it's pretty much broke early on lol


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Megaman Battle Network 4 Blue Moon, why? Because I already had Red Sun! There was absolutely no reason for me to buy it and yet I did anyways, I dunno I guess I wanted to see what it's double souls were like.


----------



## Skynetz

Princess said:


> fantasy life
> I've had no time to even start it smh


 I don't regret buying it, but I really haven't put much time into it and I'd like to have that 40 bucks back as I could have spent it on something else that I would have played. I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Rasha

Scribblenaughts unlimited, it got old and boring fast
and Theatrhythm Final Fantasy, it's a fun game but is such a waste compared to it's sequel Curtain Call that I bought a few days later and is superior in ever way. seriosly if you bought Curtain Call that's all you need when it comes to Final Fantasy music


----------



## oreo

computertrash said:


> tomodachi life
> it was cute at first but now its hell
> i have 75+ miis and i havent played in weeks



yeah, it gets old fast

i regret buying ssb, i haven't touched it all since a month ago... ; ^ ;


----------



## snapdragon

Banner Saga. I just cannot get into the game play ;_;


----------



## Alienfish

Skullgirls. It was fun the first few hours but unless you have fighting sticks those games are bad. They belong in the arcade halls.


----------



## WoolenMittens

i
hate
hometown story
It looked hella sweet, i thought you could grow crops like in harvest moon
BUT
NO. YOU LITERALLY STAY IN A CRAMPED UP LITTLE SHOP ALL DAY AND IF YOU LEAVE
'UH OH THE TOWNSPEOPLE DONT LIKE YOU'
AND IF YOU STAY
'UH OH THE TOWNSPEOPLE DONT KNOW YOU'
FFFFFF SO MUCH RAGE
I SPENT LIKE ?25 ON THAT


----------



## GrayScreen

Audiosurf 2- It lacks the ability to properly synch with the music and the interface is...bad.

Conception 2 - Hated the characters and couldn't get far into the game without feeling annoyed.

Skullgirls - Great art, but really, REALLY hard to play. 

There are others, but those are some of the few that come to mind off hand.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Mario party island tour. Played it for an hour but it was free so it's cool


----------



## snowblizzard24

I had bought Conception II when it came out thinking I would like it because it has similar features as the Persona series. Well, it does, but at the same time, I couldn't get as immersed into it for some reason. Now it's just sitting there in my 3ds with only 20 hours of game play mainly because I restarted it twice now and because the intro stuff was so long. It's also ~$20 now in the eShop which makes me even more pissed off since I think it's the second or third time it went on sale since the release.


----------



## Psydye

*delete this post, was on wrong page*


----------



## Joy

The sims 2 for DS
Ugh it's sooo boring


----------



## queertactics

Pokemon Black 2. I didn't play Black and I thought Black 2 was a stand-alone game.... why would pokemon make a two-part game anyway......


----------



## Cudon

queertactics said:


> Pokemon Black 2. I didn't play Black and I thought Black 2 was a stand-alone game.... why would pokemon make a two-part game anyway......


Eh it still is pretty standalone, just the same region and some repeat characters. I personally really liked it for how it made a **** region feel alive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



snapdragon said:


> Banner Saga. I just cannot get into the game play ;_;


You reminded me of my similar situation x-x I really liked everything about Transistor when looking at it, but the gameplay feels so slow and ugh I hated it. Running around like a slug while trying to avoid **** just so you can go into the stop mode again..


----------



## Alienfish

GrayScreen said:


> Audiosurf 2- It lacks the ability to properly synch with the music and the interface is...bad.
> 
> Conception 2 - Hated the characters and couldn't get far into the game without feeling annoyed.
> 
> Skullgirls - Great art, but really, REALLY hard to play.
> 
> There are others, but those are some of the few that come to mind off hand.



Yeah.. I still have the Vita version because I got the soundtrack..But yeah that games was overkill lmao


----------



## Nyamco

Bought Gone Home not too long ago, and then after playing it, immediately regret buying it. I expected something really cool to happen, and although exploring was fun, the storyline was just really drab to me. What made it worse was that I had really high expectations for it.


----------



## Skynetz

Destiny. I bought it for 30 a month ago and I haven't even played it. Womp.


----------



## Improv

tomodachi life ugh why was i hyped for that game


----------



## g u m m i

Tomodachi Life. I was so happy but the next day it got really stale and boring.
I regret buying City Folk for wii.
I regret (sorta) the Wii U. 
I regret Freaky Forms Deluxe.
I regret Pokemon Art Academy.
I regret Minecraft: Pocket Edition.
I regret a lot of games..
I haven't bought one game in the end of 2014/2015.
Not even Smash.


----------



## muromame

I regret buying City Folk (it's really just Wild World on the Wii) and Child of Light. It got really boring after a while and i didn't like the art much.


----------



## Pearls

I regret buying Smash for 3DS... I find it kinda boring. I think it would be better if I waited till I got a Wii U to buy the Wii U version


----------



## matt

Tomodachi life got very boring


----------



## Alienfish

muromame said:


> I regret buying City Folk (it's really just Wild World on the Wii) and Child of Light. It got really boring after a while and i didn't like the art much.



Child of Light seems overrated.. mostly because all the gaming journalists pretty much praised it all. And Uplay on the PC version no thanks.


----------



## unravel

CS: GO- Well I don't use this much because (1) I'm too busy with schoolwork (2) I don't wanna ruin my stats and I don't own this PC well my dad's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

but yeah I'm glad my cousin uses my CS: GO xD


----------



## BitterCoffee

Pokemon X
It was really boring imo.
Pearl and Diamond were the last good Pokemon games I personally think.​


----------



## Dustmop

*Torchlight 2.*
I dunno what it was. It's not like I disliked the genre. I love FATE, even with how horribly its aged. I loved the first Torchlight. The second just didn't really 'blow me away.' Hell, it hardly kept my attention.

*Alpha Protocol.*
What the **** was I thinking. This. This was the game that made me stop pre-ordering games unless it's some variation of an HD remake I can't live without (ie, Resident Evil). I'm never buying months before being able to try it ever again.


And they were all bundled games, but *honorable mentions* go to Toki Tori 2+, Trauma, A Virus Named Tom, and Canyon Capers. A combined total of "the worst several hours of my life." Never picking them back up.


----------



## n64king

BitterCoffee said:


> Pokemon X
> It was really boring imo.
> Pearl and Diamond were the last good Pokemon games I personally think.​



Literally me, except I don't regret buying Y & OR. But the last ones that captivated me were def D&P.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skynetz said:


> Destiny. I bought it for 30 a month ago and I haven't even played it. Womp.



And somehow that game is suppose to "last you" for like 3-5 more years since that's how much more DLC is supposedly on it's way. Wow. My cousin got it for his XB1 and he even put it down in a week or two and we had this convo about it.


----------



## RisingStar

One of the ones I regret buying was GTA4 on Steam. I mean, it was on sale and I wanted to try a GTA game, and my computer just couldn't handle it, which sucks. I wanted to refund the $5 I payed for it just to get rid of it completely, but I can't.

And maybe Super Smash Bros 3DS, which I did ask for Christmas and did get it and I almost feel really super bad that I never play it 'cause I can't get into it. I dont know what the appeal about it is, really.


----------



## booshoe

Probably Modnation Racers for PS3
It was great at first then I realized it didn't really give me much and it wasn't like LBP at all......


----------



## tobi!

Ocarina of Time :/


----------



## Alienfish

BitterCoffee said:


> Pokemon X
> It was really boring imo.
> Pearl and Diamond were the last good Pokemon games I personally think.​



Yeah that horrid gameplay vs. overly exploited graphics and elements no thanks.

I mean, yes pretty much.. or Platinum. I did complete Pokedex on Black 2 however so props to that


----------



## VioletPrincess

Tomodachi Life ZZzzzzzz. I was bored of that game in like 3 weeks. It was repetitive and boring.


----------



## infinikitten

I forget which it was, but it was one of the Ar Tonelico games. Never again. NEVER. AGAIN. I remembered thinking the first one was kind of funny and interesting (what with going inside the girls' minds and stuff) back when I was working at Gamestop (so... very long ago...) so, on a whim, I picked up one of the sequels and it was just such a horrible decision. The character design is terrible, the dialogue is terrible, the story is terrible. Just... no.

Also vaguely regret picking up Mana Khemia and Radiata Stories, but only because I haven't touched them yet and have no desire to, and they've been sitting there for like... actual months, just being ignored. No fault with the games themselves, but I wish I would have gotten something I'm more compelled to actually play, even though my backlog is already miles long...


----------



## Chromie

Dustmop said:


> *Alpha Protocol.*
> What the **** was I thinking. This. This was the game that made me stop pre-ordering games unless it's some variation of an HD remake I can't live without (ie, Resident Evil). I'm never buying months before being able to try it ever again.



Alpha Protocol is awesome. Rough gameplay sure but some incredible writing and Obsidian proves once again they have the best writers in the damn industry. I've never seen a studio pull of the roll of a "magnificent *******" so well. Obsidian always has some big ideas which is why I love their games. Still doesn't mean I paid full price but I do think you need to give it another shot. I don't know of any other Spy Thriller RPG that manages to really mix in the gameplay with the story so well. I like how mission intel especially can really help out in dialogue against important people.


----------



## infinikitten

Noiru said:


> Skullgirls. It was fun the first few hours but unless you have fighting sticks those games are bad. They belong in the arcade halls.



This breaks my heart to hear it because I suspected this would be a problem. It looks like it would flourish in an arcade setting but then again, I don't know of many big arcades and I'm under the impression that they're dying out - at least around the area where I'm from.

The designs got a little too fanservice-y for my liking but at the same time, they were more interesting than half the fighting game characters I've seen in ages. It's been on my to-play list forEVER but I'm kind of happy I put off buying it after reading this; it may just be one post saying as much but I've had my suspicions and I consider them confirmed. ...Sadly.


----------



## Chromie

infinikitten said:


> This breaks my heart to hear it because I suspected this would be a problem. It looks like it would flourish in an arcade setting but then again, I don't know of many big arcades and I'm under the impression that they're dying out - at least around the area where I'm from.
> 
> The designs got a little too fanservice-y for my liking but at the same time, they were more interesting than half the fighting game characters I've seen in ages. It's been on my to-play list forEVER but I'm kind of happy I put off buying it after reading this; it may just be one post saying as much but I've had my suspicions and I consider them confirmed. ...Sadly.



Skullgirls is an incredible fighting game. It has a small roster but because of that the characters play very differently from each other. Noiru either must not know how to play well or expected something to just pick up and play online...which is not something you do with a fighting game at all.

It's so damn frankly you can buy it and try it out. Pretty sad all it takes is one post to make you think it's not worth trying.


----------



## infinikitten

Chromie said:


> Skullgirls is an incredible fighting game. It has a small roster but because of that the characters play very differently from each other. Noiru either must not know how to play well or expected something to just pick up and play online...which is not something you do with a fighting game at all.
> 
> It's so damn frankly you can buy it and try it out. Pretty sad all it takes is one post to make you think it's not worth trying.



As I said in my post, I was tending toward that as it was; that post just confirmed suspicions I already had (and things I had already been hearing from other people for the record - kind of a 'last straw that broke the camel's back' type deal). It's not the only opinion I've ever heard on the game.


----------



## Alienfish

Chromie said:


> Skullgirls is an incredible fighting game. It has a small roster but because of that the characters play very differently from each other. Noiru either must not know how to play well or expected something to just pick up and play online...which is not something you do with a fighting game at all.
> 
> It's so damn frankly you can buy it and try it out. Pretty sad all it takes is one post to make you think it's not worth trying.



Rage hard. It is good but the achievements are pretty much there for nothing and unless you have a good controller it's trash. was promising.. especially the beta but nah


----------



## pocky

Fire Emblem. I knew it was going to be strategy based, which I love, but I wished I had looked more into it before buying. Can't stand the battle system.


----------



## infinikitten

pocky said:


> Fire Emblem. I knew it was going to be strategy based, which I love, but I wished I had looked more into it before buying. Can't stand the battle system.



May I ask which Fire Emblem specifically?


----------



## Alienfish

FE:A was bad mostly because they made it far more complicated than a SRPG should be, and some characters sucked hard compared to others

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Shadow Warrior (both the redux and the new one).. I dunno they are fun at first going around hacking enemies but after a while it gets boring and it's too hard at some points.


----------



## pocky

infinikitten said:


> May I ask which Fire Emblem specifically?



Awakening. I thought that I would like it because I'm really into chess, but the combat was a real snooze fest. I also hated the voice acting, I would have preferred for them to not make any sounds than to have them repeat the same line/sound over and over.


----------



## Aizu

Hyperdimension Neptunia (the first one) Oh dear, I really didn't like it very much, the whole shares thing put me off so much and the combat system, the actually story was fine. Glad I bought MK2 though since after that I loved the series. ^ ^
I also kinda regret buying Phantom Hourglass, being a huge Zelda fan, I felt the need to complete the game. But damn that god awful Sea King Temple drove me insane.


----------



## Cudon

Noiru said:


> FE:A was bad mostly because they made it far more complicated than a SRPG should be, and some characters sucked hard compared to others
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, Shadow Warrior (both the redux and the new one).. I dunno they are fun at first going around hacking enemies but after a while it gets boring and it's too hard at some points.


Wait complicated? I remember feeling that it was extremely casual. Sure it had things like skills that carry over from specific classes  and the whole marriage thing. But overall it was far more casual compared to the earlier titles that were amazingly rich in interesting dialog and an interesting world that FEA didnt have imo. And I don't recall a single character that you couldn't get to be a good fighter. It's literally the easiest FE out there.


----------



## Alienfish

infinikitten said:


> This breaks my heart to hear it because I suspected this would be a problem. It looks like it would flourish in an arcade setting but then again, I don't know of many big arcades and I'm under the impression that they're dying out - at least around the area where I'm from.
> 
> The designs got a little too fanservice-y for my liking but at the same time, they were more interesting than half the fighting game characters I've seen in ages. It's been on my to-play list forEVER but I'm kind of happy I put off buying it after reading this; it may just be one post saying as much but I've had my suspicions and I consider them confirmed. ...Sadly.



Yeah, I did play some with a controller but they were in no way synchronized so it's pretty much luck and some skill.. not too fun 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Wait complicated? I remember feeling that it was extremely casual. Sure it had things like skills that carry over from specific classes  and the whole marriage thing. But overall it was far more casual compared to the earlier titles that were amazingly rich in interesting dialog and an interesting world that FEA didnt have imo. And I don't recall a single character that you couldn't get to be a good fighter. It's literally the easiest FE out there.



That healing lady were pretty much useless. And probably casual but made it more annoying lol. I remember playing one of the GBA titles, it was way more fun, same with FFTA


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Red Dead Redemption and Titanfall.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

FFXIII. I tried probably a dozen times to play through it, but I just hate it. The last thing I feel like doing is reading an effing NOVEL to get the background story of a game.


----------



## Alienfish

The Witcher (first one).  

Too much focus on graphics and cutscenes and the combat sucks so hard because they practically did nothing to make it work.


----------



## Baroque

Drakengard 3. The character designs were great and the story had great potential but it all turns into a train wreck really fast. Worse than that, i bought the Collector's Edition and had to deal with Square Enix's online shop. One of the worst buying experience I've had.

At all least box is pretty...


----------



## Cory

Super mario sunshire


----------



## pippy1994

Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
My friend was buying me a Christmas present and I choose that one, the tutorials bored the crap out of me that I stopped playing it.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Both versions (Wii U and 3DS) of Scribblenauts Unlimited. I had no clue both were the exact same, with a few exceptions of course, until after I received them  Well, at least I have a portable and a console version...


----------



## boujee

Pokemon alpha sapphire 
I just rushed right through(wasn't as hype when I got Y).


----------



## Mizu

Steam Games: Hitman Collection, Agarest: Generations of War and Mercenary Kings

3DS Games:
Zelda: A Link to the Past - My first Zelda game I have ever played. Its not a bad game, but I'm just not a huge fan of the gameplay.
Donkey Kong Country Returns - I thought that the controls in the game were alright. My main complaint is that it felt like I was playing on ice every level, Donkey Kong was sliding all over the place. That or maybe I'm just terrible at this plat former in particular.
Pokemon X/Y - I played through it. I had fun with it. However, I prefer the older games better since I'm not particularly happy with the 3D aspects of the game. I actually like the older versions of Pokemon better for that reason.

I don't regret but I do have a problem with:
Super Mario 3D Land - The ONLY problem I have with this game is the jumping which did make the game more challenging. Yes, jumping is probably the most difficult thing about this game. I can't really put it into the "Regret Buying" list because at 600 coins, I already own the other 600 coin games and I don't own a WiiU console so I didn't really have much of a choice with my purchase as I didn't want any of the games under 600 coins.


----------



## Alienfish

pippy1994 said:


> Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
> My friend was buying me a Christmas present and I choose that one, the tutorials bored the crap out of me that I stopped playing it.



Glad I did not buy it, lol. I tried the demo/tutorial on it.. I was like wtf is this crap...


----------



## Jarrad

JiHao said:


> Steam Games: Hitman Collection, Agarest: Generations of War and Mercenary Kings
> 
> 3DS Games:
> Zelda: A Link to the Past - My first Zelda game I have ever played. Its not a bad game, but I'm just not a huge fan of the gameplay.
> Donkey Kong Country Returns - I thought that the controls in the game were alright. My main complaint is that it felt like I was playing on ice every level, Donkey Kong was sliding all over the place. That or maybe I'm just terrible at this plat former in particular.
> Pokemon X/Y - I played through it. I had fun with it. However, I prefer the older games better since I'm not particularly happy with the 3D aspects of the game. I actually like the older versions of Pokemon better for that reason.
> 
> I don't regret but I do have a problem with:
> Super Mario 3D Land - The ONLY problem I have with this game is the jumping which did make the game more challenging. Yes, jumping is probably the most difficult thing about this game. I can't really put it into the "Regret Buying" list because at 600 coins, I already own the other 600 coin games and I don't own a WiiU console so I didn't really have much of a choice with my purchase as I didn't want any of the games under 600 coins.



the jumping is fine in super mario 3d land...


----------



## Alienfish

Jarrad said:


> the jumping is fine in super mario 3d land...



not it's not if you talking about the first on they released for 3ds. the jumping ruined most


----------



## n64king

Wario DIY you're going back to the used game store.... nty. Touched! was better.


----------



## Jarrad

I didn't really have a problem with the jumping when I first played 3d land (which was like christmas 2012 or something)
The only problem I had with 3d land is that some of the worlds felt the same. I probably felt that way because it seems with every mario game there's always a "Desert" themed world, then a "Snow" themed world, a "Sky" themed world, an "Ocean" themed world etc etc.


----------



## infinikitten

Shining Force EXA. Not for any particular reason - I never actually played it. I just looked at it, decided it didn't catch my interest after all, and traded it back in for something else. My backlog is far too long to justify keeping games that I don't actively look forward to playing.


----------



## kassie

Pok?mon Omega Ruby.


----------



## spCrossing

Wario Ware D.I.Y. it was cool, but kinda lacking in the microgames selection.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

Pokemon Y

I miss the old pokemon games, I am not a fan of the new layout for it. It makes me dizzy.


----------



## Alienfish

Diamondarcadia said:


> Pokemon Y
> 
> I miss the old pokemon games, I am not a fan of the new layout for it. It makes me dizzy.



Sure did. And the fact they didn't care much about the bugs or smooth movement withing the graphics.


----------



## yosugay

tomodachi life...


----------



## CaptainCrunch

I got the Zelda; A Link Between Worlds DS that came along with the game and I really wish I didn't, I'm sure it isn't a bad game, I'm just not used to it and I'm not even a big Zelda fan to begin with.


----------



## Karminny

Tae said:


> Nintendogs, Drawn to Life, that StarFox remake for DS, and the Metroid Prime remake for DS.



Same with Nintendogs... Ever since I got acnl, I don't take good care of them...


----------



## Tao

Tamodachi Life.


It's amusing I guess, but there's barely anything to actually do in it. You've kind of seen everything it has to offer in the first hour.


----------



## yosugay

Tao said:


> Tamodachi Life.
> 
> 
> It's amusing I guess, but there's barely anything to actually do in it. You've kind of seen everything it has to offer in the first hour.



exactly what i think


----------



## Chiisanacx

I regret buying Disney Magical world its actually so crap. I played for 20mins and I was already bored of it. There was simply no plot :c I BOUGHT IT FOR FRICKIN $60 I CANNOT BELIEVE THIS D:


----------



## Mioki

Pokemon AS. Boring boring boring. Pretty much only got it for the new megas and I don't use any of them yay.

On the bright side, I only paid 20 bucks for it.


----------



## Fhyn_K

Any and every game that came out with a re-release with minor new features. Looking at you Pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish

Fhyn_K said:


> Any and every game that came out with a re-release with minor new features. Looking at you Pokemon.



In recent years yes. I mean I don't mind HG/SS except they "forgot" to add proper internet and the advance remakes but these oras seems.. meh


----------



## piichinu

Pokemon X and Captain Toad Treasure Tracker


----------



## Lil Miss Eve

Fantasy Life.
I had a 50 dollar Eshop card and I thought it looked cool.
Until I played it---

I shoulda watched playthoughs to determine if I liked it or not first.


----------



## Tao

Lil Miss Eve said:


> Fantasy Life.
> I had a 50 dollar Eshop card and I thought it looked cool.
> Until I played it---
> 
> I shoulda watched playthoughs to determine if I liked it or not first.



Whoa whoa whoa!!!!

You can't be going around talking trash about Fantasy Life 'round these parts! You know what happens to people who trash talk Fantasy Life around here? Have you seen 'the Wicker Man'?


----------



## pokedude729

Hyrule warriors, as it consumes too much of my free time.


----------



## mynooka

Minecraft for Xbox 360.

I don't play games on PC so I picked this up on sale one day.  It started out fun, just discovering all the various things you can do and exploring the worlds, etc.

After a while it just got boring and bland.  I'm sure multiplayer would've made it better but that really wasn't an option for me.

Don't get me wrong, I see why other people enjoy the game.  It just quickly got boring as a single player game to me.


----------



## Joy

Lil Miss Eve said:


> Fantasy Life.
> I had a 50 dollar Eshop card and I thought it looked cool.
> Until I played it---
> 
> I shoulda watched playthoughs to determine if I liked it or not first.



*Le gasps!*


----------



## ACupOfTea

I bought Skyrim legendary edition for my 360 a while back, and now I kind of regret it because I'd really like to play with mods.


----------



## milkyi

Mario 3D Land sure it was good but I beat all the worlds and special worlds in 3 days U_U


----------



## ThatLancer

Skyrim on the Xbox 360. Couldn't play it on PC, because my computer isn't great for gaming, but man.... You get a game-breaking bug on a console and you are stuck. It was kinda funny at first when things like invisible dragons with jacked-up hitboxes started showing up, but after it happens to Alduin himself... done. I quit. Well, that wasn't the game-breaker, but it was probably the most interesting glitch (aside from flying horses; those were fantastic).


----------



## Kingslickstar

I regret nothing.


----------



## CanalavesMayor

Destiny, that game was....oh boy. I didn't like the story or lack thereof, the locations bored me, the classes weren't all that different, etc. I ended up just selling it back in, sucked too since I was really excited for it I played the Beta and found it great, a little A to B in gameplay but I hoped it would expand more in the full release...such a shame :I


----------



## DropADukey

Destiny. Sucked up 200+ hours of my life. 
Sold that crap.


----------



## oath2order

Tao said:


> Whoa whoa whoa!!!!
> 
> You can't be going around talking trash about Fantasy Life 'round these parts! You know what happens to people who trash talk Fantasy Life around here? Have you seen 'the Wicker Man'?



It's fun and all but I dunno I just got bored. The dialogue dragged on and I really didn't care about the characters all too much.

I am so glad I never bought Tomodachi Life though.


----------



## Tao

oath2order said:


> It's fun and all but I dunno I just got bored. The dialogue dragged on and I really didn't care about the characters all too much.
> 
> I am so glad I never bought Tomodachi Life though.




I feel somewhat the same but for different reasons. It was fun enough but I just got bored and haven't had the motivation to go back and actually finish it. I actually got it day 1 because it looked really fun but, yea...

I dunno...It kind of feels like MMO gameplay in a single player game. It kind of loses a lot of why I like MMO gameplay in the first place by not actually being, yano, massively multiplayer. The repetitive grinding gameplay can be a hell of a lot of fun, but I think the randomness and uncertainty of other players being around helped that.

It wasn't particularly difficult either (as far as I got anyway)...And a lot of the jobs felt like they were grinding for the sake of grinding with little actual payoff outside of the 'ultimate blacksmith crafted weapon' the game more than likely has which forces you into blacksmithing (or find a friend that maxed it).

It might be difficult at end game, I dunno, (I dunno what happens at end game to be honest) but that's the same reason I grew to dislike World of Warcraft. Leveling up my character is a large part of the fun and if the actual leveling is pretty much a joke as  WoW turned into, it's not enjoyable. I like leveling up characters but I don't want to faceroll to the end either.


It was okay but I don't understand the commotion about it...I got enough play out of it to justify the purchase and not regret it at least.


----------



## n64king

DropADukey said:


> Destiny. Sucked up 200+ hours of my life.
> Sold that crap.



200hrs? But you hated it? What took you so long to realize...


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> 200hrs? But you hated it? What took you so long to realize...



He was expecting 201 hours of gameplay, so it turned out to be a massive disappointment.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I regret buying Bayonetta before they announced that the WiiU box would have both games in it. Thought I was going to get a jump on people who didn't know the backstory but they give is both games anyway. Nice but oopsie poopsie on me. 



n64king said:


> 200hrs? But you hated it? What took you so long to realize...



Because people dont know what they want until 200 hours have passed.


----------



## Zane

n64king said:


> 200hrs? But you hated it? What took you so long to realize...



they just wanted to make sure they _really_ hated it


----------



## Cudon

Tao said:


> I feel somewhat the same but for different reasons. It was fun enough but I just got bored and haven't had the motivation to go back and actually finish it. I actually got it day 1 because it looked really fun but, yea...
> 
> I dunno...It kind of feels like MMO gameplay in a single player game. It kind of loses a lot of why I like MMO gameplay in the first place by not actually being, yano, massively multiplayer. The repetitive grinding gameplay can be a hell of a lot of fun, but I think the randomness and uncertainty of other players being around helped that.
> 
> It wasn't particularly difficult either (as far as I got anyway)...And a lot of the jobs felt like they were grinding for the sake of grinding with little actual payoff outside of the 'ultimate blacksmith crafted weapon' the game more than likely has which forces you into blacksmithing (or find a friend that maxed it).
> 
> It might be difficult at end game, I dunno, (I dunno what happens at end game to be honest) but that's the same reason I grew to dislike World of Warcraft. Leveling up my character is a large part of the fun and if the actual leveling is pretty much a joke as  WoW turned into, it's not enjoyable. I like leveling up characters but I don't want to faceroll to the end either.
> 
> 
> It was okay but I don't understand the commotion about it...I got enough play out of it to justify the purchase and not regret it at least.


 Yeah the gameplay is extremely repetitive and unless you go to a later area it's really easy. The only difficulty comes in the DLC iirc and some later bosses but with good avoiding all of those are just a bit tedious. It's just a really watered down rpg really, with nothing else to offer than a bunch of classes that aren't interesting anyway.



oath2order said:


> It's fun and all but I dunno I just got bored. The dialogue dragged on and I really didn't care about the characters all too much.
> 
> I am so glad I never bought Tomodachi Life though.


That exactly :I The dialog in FL was trash and gave nothing interesting to ponder about, the characters were dull and some situations in the story were too convenient to really make you give a **** about it. I mean I remember a part where you suddenly require something and then the old king from the mountains suddenly barges in and has it cuz y not.


----------



## mynooka

Dinomates said:


> Yeah the gameplay is extremely repetitive and unless you go to a later area it's really easy. The only difficulty comes in the DLC iirc and some later bosses but with good avoiding all of those are just a bit tedious. It's just a really watered down rpg really, with nothing else to offer than a bunch of classes that aren't interesting anyway.
> 
> That exactly :I The dialog in FL was trash and gave nothing interesting to ponder about, the characters were dull and some situations in the story were too convenient to really make you give a **** about it. I mean I remember a part where you suddenly require something and then the old king from the mountains suddenly barges in and has it cuz y not.




The thing that gets to me is the interaction in the main story.  There is none.  It's so dumb.  I mean in typical RPGs a character says, "we need to kill this boss to advance the story", but in this game each chapter is just people talking.  Even later in the game, your butterfly partner asks if you want to fight some monsters.  If you say no, SHE DOES IT FOR YOU.  

I was really disappointed because this game is more about checking to-do list for people than saving the world or doing anything meaningful with your time.  I enjoyed the gameplay mechanics, I just wish the story mode was more than just hand-holding text boxes.  That, combined with your character's inability to communicate whatsoever, really make you detached from the characters/story in the this game.


----------



## Heartcore

Dragon Age.

It sucked. I hate it. I played it for .2 hours and was just like, "Nope. Back to skyrim." It seemed like it was going to be a lot of fun but it was really just a disappointment. Oh well. At least I got it on sale.


----------



## Espurr96

Tomodachi Life. It's so damn stupid, and the game is practically played for you. It's super popular with the "gamer girls" in my school. No, you are not a hardcore gamer for playing _Tomodachi Life_.


----------



## n64king

oranges_ate_you said:


> Because people dont know what they want until 200 hours have passed.





Tao said:


> He was expecting 201 hours of gameplay, so it turned out to be a massive disappointment.





Zane said:


> they just wanted to make sure they _really_ hated it




Thank you wise forum people.


----------



## Ladybonkers

........

Super Smash Bros. for 3DS

that money will never come back. it was just a demo for the wii u. ; ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Espurr96 said:


> Tomodachi Life. It's so damn stupid, and the game is practically played for you. It's super popular with the "gamer girls" in my school. No, you are not a hardcore gamer for playing _Tomodachi Life_.



I second that as well.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*Tomodachi Life*, the fun just disappeared fast after I did everything I wanted and it wasn't much... Within about a month I guess I just stopped. Plus I had seen everything it through at me besides taking your miis to space. I prefer to watch one guy playing it, then myself playing it. Not a huge regret but eh. It was fun while it lasted, but I wish it was a bit cheaper. Or maybe I just need more creative miis...

...*Fantasy Life*. I'm sorry but after so much, I want to love this game I just can't anymore. The first 2 weeks I loved it, I thought it was going to take over Animal Crossing New Leaf for me, its replacement. But the deeper I got into the game no, soon the fun died out, some due to flaws... I'm not so big into RPGs besides Earthbound/Mother and Pokemon, but I thought why not. Perhaps it's become most of my friends had the DLC at the time I finally got it, I had no one. And the reason why I wanted this game because of everyone telling me how good it was, along with my friends... and then ended up all alone... yah! I just can't explain it, but when I go into the game it feels like a chore...and all that text...... not the same fun I get out of Earthbound/Mother and Pokemon. Although I have tried the online feature once with a tbt member, and it was fun. But I hate the chat box...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Everyone went and bought up Tomodatchi Life and hated it, we'll probably get another one now because sales were strong. Good going you guys.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

Regret buying Amnesia, it's so boring :/ waste of $7 on steam HAHA


----------



## Alienfish

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> Regret buying Amnesia, it's so boring :/ waste of $7 on steam HAHA



Never tried it but yes I have it. It seems very much people get it to be "trendy" and brag about how scary it is though


----------



## Cudon

mynooka said:


> The thing that gets to me is the interaction in the main story.  There is none.  It's so dumb.  I mean in typical RPGs a character says, "we need to kill this boss to advance the story", but in this game each chapter is just people talking.  Even later in the game, your butterfly partner asks if you want to fight some monsters.  If you say no, SHE DOES IT FOR YOU.
> 
> I was really disappointed because this game is more about checking to-do list for people than saving the world or doing anything meaningful with your time.  I enjoyed the gameplay mechanics, I just wish the story mode was more than just hand-holding text boxes.  That, combined with your character's inability to communicate whatsoever, really make you detached from the characters/story in the this game.


Yeah, that was a definite flaw. Then again the game tried to fit to all play styles so they couldn't force you to do anything since maybe you just didn't play a combat life or didn't want to fight. Which would be a pretty stupid choice considering that'd be ignoring like 75% of the game, but still.


----------



## DropADukey

n64king said:


> 200hrs? But you hated it? What took you so long to realize...



Nah, I didn't hate it. It just ate up so much time. You know what I mean? And it wasn't really fun, it was basically just grinding to get better gear. It was addicting, like how an MMO is supposed to be. They're supposed to keep bringing you back. I didn't realize how bad my habits were until I checked my gameplay total. 200 hours within the course of like, two months. It was a decent game, but I regret buying it because I could've spent 200 hours writing a chillstep song or something. Y'oh well.


----------



## tobi!

BbyDeeEMILY said:


> Regret buying Amnesia, it's so boring :/ waste of $7 on steam HAHA



Amnesia was pretty scary. I think it's a good game. Unlike FNAF, it didn't rely on jump scares. My favorite part is the water monster.


----------



## Jeff THE Best

I think that I kind of regret buying Harvest Moon: Lost Valley for 3DS... I thought it was going to be more like the ones before, but it wasn't. I had pre-ordered it, and it came with the tiny dog plush fro  the game. I play it, but not often.


----------



## Yuni

Monster Hunter. Friends told me to get it so I could play with them, though I felt really iffy about the controls...
Couldn't play the game at all. And it was a digital copy, as I only had my NA 3DS at the time :'(


----------



## n64king

DropADukey said:


> Nah, I didn't hate it. It just ate up so much time. You know what I mean? And it wasn't really fun, it was basically just grinding to get better gear. It was addicting, like how an MMO is supposed to be. They're supposed to keep bringing you back. I didn't realize how bad my habits were until I checked my gameplay total. 200 hours within the course of like, two months. It was a decent game, but I regret buying it because I could've spent 200 hours writing a chillstep song or something. Y'oh well.



Oh okay. I understand that feeling. Fun but pointless.


----------



## Alienfish

Yuni said:


> Monster Hunter. Friends told me to get it so I could play with them, though I felt really iffy about the controls...
> Couldn't play the game at all. And it was a digital copy, as I only had my NA 3DS at the time :'(


Yeah I got the 3U for 3DS when I had it. Did not get the hype at all. Both the camera and controls were so flickery I didn't get a crap done


----------



## n64king

Noiru said:


> Yeah I got the 3U for 3DS when I had it. Did not get the hype at all. Both the camera and controls were so flickery I didn't get a crap done



Same, I did the WiiU version but did the 3DS demo anyway at some point, but nonetheless I got the same outcome. The whole game is;
Get Mission to kill Monster
Kill monster in same fashion you've killed the others.
Get Reward
Repeat 10,000 times.

Camera is awkward, actions are terrible, upgrades, food, other items = almost all nearly pointless. I shouldn't have to get use to slow attacks and nearly everything leaves you open to vulnerability. I gave it a hardcore chance too and played decent amount of the game, but it was so repetitive and predictable. The series feels stuck on PS2.

Tch, whatever keeps Capcom afloat I guess.


----------



## mynooka

n64king said:


> Same, I did the WiiU version but did the 3DS demo anyway at some point, but nonetheless I got the same outcome. The whole game is;
> Get Mission to kill Monster
> Kill monster in same fashion you've killed the others.
> Get Reward
> Repeat 10,000 times.
> 
> Camera is awkward, actions are terrible, upgrades, food, other items = almost all nearly pointless. I shouldn't have to get use to slow attacks and nearly everything leaves you open to vulnerability. I gave it a hardcore chance too and played decent amount of the game, but it was so repetitive and predictable. The series feels stuck on PS2.
> 
> Tch, whatever keeps Capcom afloat I guess.



I think it's probably like Dynasty Warriors games.  You either like it or you don't.  And if you like it, then you probably LOVE it.  i.e.  put hundreds of hours into it and buy every version.

Me personally, I don't understand the appeal.  It seems like endless boss battles that lead nowhere and has no sense of accomplishment.  But then again, I've never played a Monster Hunter game.  From watching videos and streams of it though, I never got an excitement to want to try it.

Maybe the multiplayer seems interesting but the recent versions have sorta been a let down for multiplayer, especially locally.


----------



## Lotte

Rune Factory 4. It's an okay game, but I didn't get too into it.


----------



## Dulcettie

Touch My Katamari
Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance

I'd never played either of these series before, so I thought I'd start with these games. I regret it immensely. :/


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Same, I did the WiiU version but did the 3DS demo anyway at some point, but nonetheless I got the same outcome. The whole game is;
> Get Mission to kill Monster
> Kill monster in same fashion you've killed the others.
> Get Reward
> Repeat 10,000 times.
> 
> Camera is awkward, actions are terrible, upgrades, food, other items = almost all nearly pointless. I shouldn't have to get use to slow attacks and nearly everything leaves you open to vulnerability. I gave it a hardcore chance too and played decent amount of the game, but it was so repetitive and predictable. The series feels stuck on PS2.
> 
> Tch, whatever keeps Capcom afloat I guess.


Pretty much the same. I tried one of the ports for PSP as well. Nope I don't get it at all.

Also Secret Agent Clank. I thought it was gonna be waaaay better but just another bad stealth game


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> Me personally, I don't understand the appeal.  It seems like endless boss battles that lead nowhere and has no sense of accomplishment.  *But then again, I've never played a Monster Hunter game.*  From watching videos and streams of it though, I never got an excitement to want to try it.
> 
> Maybe the multiplayer seems interesting but *the recent versions have sorta been a let down for multiplayer, especially locally.*



Wait...What? If you've never played a Monster Hunter game, how would you know whether the newer games multiplayer is a let down? Especially locally?


----------



## Alienfish

SMT 2 for Nintendo DS. The enemy difficulty curves were way too uneven to fully enjoy.



Spoiler



The cultist battle at one point, and you had no chance to grind


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> Wait...What? If you've never played a Monster Hunter game, how would you know whether the newer games multiplayer is a let down? Especially locally?



What I mean is, it seems like it could be a fun experience to play co-op locally with my brother/family/friends.  From what I read, the Wii U version requires you to have a 3DS and a 3DS copy of the game to play locally.  

I have a Wii U & a 3DS but I think it's dumb to force people to buy two versions of the same game if I just want to play it co-op on one system.  It's extra hoops to jump through, when there are such better ways of doing local mp.  

A good example is like Hyrule Warriors where 1 character is on the tv and the other character is on the gamepad.  It's perfect because there's no split screen and I feel it would've worked great for Monster Hunter as well.  Even split screen might've worked but idk.

As far as local 3DS play, I don't know anyone else who has a 3DS that's pretty much out.  Plus the MH3U doesn't even have online multiplayer on 3DS.  I know they added it for 4 though, which is good.

I'm sure online multiplayer is great for others, but playing something like that with a bunch of people I don't know doesn't appeal to me.  Doesn't mean other people won't enjoy it, I think it would just be more fun teaming up on a boss with people you know.


----------



## n64king

Nights: Journey Into Dreams for Wii. 
It had pseudo PS2/N64 graphics combo that was just really weird, and the story somehow became terribly childish and the stupid owl just would not shut up, worse than LoZ Owl. Pure ugly game that did nothing for me. I'll stick to the original version Dreamcast port for PS3, which I still play sometimes cause it's fun unlike that Wii game. That was boring and dumb for trying to explore that series deeper.


----------



## Tao

mynooka said:


> What I mean is, it seems like it could be a fun experience to play co-op locally with my brother/family/friends.  From what I read, the Wii U version requires you to have a 3DS and a 3DS copy of the game to play locally.
> 
> I have a Wii U & a 3DS but I think it's dumb to force people to buy two versions of the same game if I just want to play it co-op on one system.  It's extra hoops to jump through, when there are such better ways of doing local mp.
> 
> A good example is like Hyrule Warriors where 1 character is on the tv and the other character is on the gamepad.  It's perfect because there's no split screen and I feel it would've worked great for Monster Hunter as well.  Even split screen might've worked but idk.
> 
> As far as local 3DS play, I don't know anyone else who has a 3DS that's pretty much out.  Plus the MH3U doesn't even have online multiplayer on 3DS.  I know they added it for 4 though, which is good.
> 
> I'm sure online multiplayer is great for others, but playing something like that with a bunch of people I don't know doesn't appeal to me.  Doesn't mean other people won't enjoy it, I think it would just be more fun teaming up on a boss with people you know.



Oh, right. That makes sense in a way.

It's pretty much a trend from Japan where Monster Hunter is more popular though. In Japan, it's a big deal and people generally prefer to meet up and play Monster Hunter locally with cafe's etc dedicated entirely to this. It's the reason it's pretty much always on handheld systems with only a few exceptions. (1, Tri, 3U)

The only reason that the Wii U version really exists in the first place is the lack of online with the 3DS version. That's partly why there isn't a Wii U version of 4U at all (since 4U has online now). I imagine 'proper' local multiplayer wasn't included simply for this reason, because the game only existed in the first place to allow multiplayer.


I couldn't play it online with randomers either though. I've only ever played with friends...I also don't understand why 3U 3DS didn't have multiplayer. Surely if 4U does, it was possible.


----------



## peachtown

Tomadachi life ..


----------



## mynooka

Tao said:


> Oh, right. That makes sense in a way.
> 
> It's pretty much a trend from Japan where Monster Hunter is more popular though. In Japan, it's a big deal and people generally prefer to meet up and play Monster Hunter locally with cafe's etc dedicated entirely to this. It's the reason it's pretty much always on handheld systems with only a few exceptions. (1, Tri, 3U)
> 
> The only reason that the Wii U version really exists in the first place is the lack of online with the 3DS version. That's partly why there isn't a Wii U version of 4U at all (since 4U has online now). I imagine 'proper' local multiplayer wasn't included simply for this reason, because the game only existed in the first place to allow multiplayer.
> 
> 
> I couldn't play it online with randomers either though. I've only ever played with friends...I also don't understand why 3U 3DS didn't have multiplayer. Surely if 4U does, it was possible.



That's true, Capcom definitely needs to appease their main player base first and foremost. That said, if they came out with 4U on Wii U with local co-op like Hyrule Warriors or something similar, I would seriously consider buying it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



peachtown said:


> Tomadachi life ..



Always seemed like watching a soap opera with Miis to me.    Didn't seem very fun to me :/


----------



## oranges_ate_you

The WiiU is going to get a Tomodatchi game and bomb then they will be like we dont know what happen????
Everyone hated the original! People who knew about the originl begged for this to come to the west


----------



## snapdragon

I regret asking for the newest Pokemon... I can't even remember which one I have ;w;


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> The WiiU is going to get a Tomodatchi game and bomb then they will be like we dont know what happen????
> Everyone hated the original! People who knew about the originl begged for this to come to the west




I wouldn't say it will 'bomb'. It's popular in Japan.


I don't imagine a Wii U version coming over to the West though...That's a game I'm happy for Japan to keep.


----------



## Byngo

Paper Mario: Sticker Star. Wasn't expecting much going into the game, but it ruined the paper mario series for me.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

theres that paper monsters thing on wiiu thats better than sticker star


----------



## Pokemanz

Kirby's Epic Yarn. Nothing wrong with it really, it's just directed towards younger children. I didn't know that when I got it, though. The way the narrator told the story made me want to jump out the window.



peachtown said:


> Tomadachi life ..



Woah woah woah, what's with all this Tomodachi hate? I play that game for _hours_! I'm playing it right now in fact!
It's not for people who like fast-paced action stuff, that's for sure. But I wrote this novel and have like dozens of OCs that I put into the game and it's so entertaining to watch them interact with one another. Especially when things work out in terms of friendships, love, ect. Plus there's some pretty funny stuff. I dunno. I've played it every day since Christmas and I'm not bored with it yet.


----------



## infinikitten

Pokemanz said:


> Kirby's Epic Yarn. Nothing wrong with it really, it's just directed towards younger children. I didn't know that when I got it, though. The way the narrator told the story made me want to jump out the window.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah woah woah, what's with all this Tomodachi hate? I play that game for _hours_! I'm playing it right now in fact!
> It's not for people who like fast-paced action stuff, that's for sure. But I wrote this novel and have like dozens of OCs that I put into the game and it's so entertaining to watch them interact with one another. Especially when things work out in terms of friendships, love, ect. Plus there's some pretty funny stuff. I dunno. I've played it every day since Christmas and I'm not bored with it yet.



A bunch of people have told me it was boring, so I skipped over it and bought Fantasy Life instead, but the way you describe Tomodachi Life makes it sound kind of like the Sims... and like you, I have a lot of OCs and write often, so I kind of regret passing over it now! u_u


----------



## n64king

Tomodatchi = Repetitive. I wanted to like it for longer, I don't hate it the way others do but I sure got tired of them calling me to the roof to tell me something that meant nothing all the time. There was a lot of scenes for nothing in that game and I wished we could have interacted a bit more with our Miis even if it wasn't full blown animal crossing style.
The game is just a really good game to screenshot for lols, otherwise it's kinda bland after a bit. But I did give it at least 2-3 months of gameplay. I had a friend playing with me too.


----------



## Pokemanz

infinikitten said:


> A bunch of people have told me it was boring, so I skipped over it and bought Fantasy Life instead, but the way you describe Tomodachi Life makes it sound kind of like the Sims... and like you, I have a lot of OCs and write often, so I kind of regret passing over it now! u_u



Again, it's not for everyone. But it is like Sims to a point. It does get repetitive after a while and there's not like a massive array of things to do, but it is the first one after all. Gotta try some things out. All in all it's the kind of thing I can really get into.



n64king said:


> Tomodatchi = Repetitive. I wanted to like it for longer, I don't hate it the way others do but I sure got tired of them calling me to the roof to tell me something that meant nothing all the time. There was a lot of scenes for nothing in that game and I wished we could have interacted a bit more with our Miis even if it wasn't full blown animal crossing style.
> The game is just a really good game to screenshot for lols, otherwise it's kinda bland after a bit. But I did give it at least 2-3 months of gameplay. I had a friend playing with me too.



It does get repetitive like I mentioned above, but it turns out there's loads more things than you'd think. I said I've played every day since Christmas and I'm _still_ running into new dialogue. Plus I love the little things they threw in like dreams and having stuff on a Mii's face/shirt.

Right now I'm curious as to what each character's favorite food is. I love how no two characters are ever the same, no matter if their personalities are identical.


----------



## Duzzel

NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams. I remember buying it because of how well it was immediately received. But the controls were so awful that I could hardly do anything. A fried of mine told me he was playing it and all I said was good luck.

Another game I didn't really care for was Tao's Adventure: Curse of the Demon Seal.
I just bought it since it looked neat. But it was pretty disappointing...


----------



## pokedude729

oranges_ate_you said:


> theres that paper monsters thing on wiiu thats better than sticker star



What game are talking about?


----------



## Dork

Persona 4


----------



## mariop476

Paper Mario: Sticker Star, Tomodachi Life and Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity are the games I most regret buying.


----------



## Tao

Pokemanz said:


> Kirby's Epic Yarn. Nothing wrong with it really, it's just directed towards younger children. I didn't know that when I got it, though. The way the narrator told the story made me want to jump out the window.




All the Kirby games are directed towards younger children, though I'll admit Epic Yarn was noticeably easier than others...You couldn't even die. 

The narration was awesome :3




infinikitten said:


> but the way you describe Tomodachi Life makes it sound kind of like the Sims...



The Sims is actually better in the sense that you actually have control and an input in things...Tamodachi Life is pretty much waiting for Mii's to do things, then answering yes or no when they finally ask you your opinion...




[Edit] Traded Tamodachi Life in today. Got Tetris and a Harvest Moon game with the 'points' (not sure which one, it was just one of the few games available that I didn't already have).

Literally, Tetris alone was worth the trade in.


----------



## n64king

Duzzel said:


> NiGHTS: Journey of Dreams. I remember buying it because of how well it was immediately received. But the controls were so awful that I could hardly do anything. A fried of mine told me he was playing it and all I said was good luck.
> 
> Another game I didn't really care for was Tao's Adventure: Curse of the Demon Seal.
> I just bought it since it looked neat. But it was pretty disappointing...



HAHA yessss I said the first one so I agree, and the 2nd I accidentally stole from my ex and was like wtf is this and sold them both at the same time.


----------



## NessCuddles

I dont think I have ever really regretted buying a game, maybe the sims 3 pets, not knowing I needed base game since I cant return it, but I eventually got the base game and had a lot of fun with it and got a lot of expansions after that but I dont really play them anymore.. thats about it


----------



## Tao

Duzzel said:


> Another game I didn't really care for was *Tao's Adventure:* Curse of the Demon Seal.
> I just bought it since it looked neat. But it was pretty disappointing...




I don't know what that game is but it's probably great. Main character sounds like an awesome guy.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Donkey Kong Country is a ****ing ice rink. Diddy and Donkey dont want to stand still or land properly! Did Nintendo market these games toward kids or teens and adults? I cant see kids playing this and not getting frustrated. Because this game is beatable but really rough to work with. This explains why everything is so easy to play now. I had to restore point all the way through most of the barrel blast levels.


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> I don't know what that game is but it's probably great. Main character sounds like an awesome guy.



Your DS adventure was terrible and you should feel terrible.


----------



## Tao

n64king said:


> Your DS adventure was terrible and you should feel terrible.



Yea...Well...At least I had an adventure!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Tao said:


> Yea...Well...At least I had an adventure!



You had an adventure?


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> You had an adventure?



Of course I did!



Spoiler


----------



## alesha

yosugay said:


> tomodachi life...



Take that back! Okay,....I kind of don't play on anymore but sill 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Victorious ds game. No where as good as the tv show....and boring
Dolphins island ds? I should of bought the other dolphin game, nearly NOTHING to  do with dolphins


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> Of course I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86530



Did you just go out of your way to make that...


----------



## Rasha

fable on the xbox! worst game in existence *barf*


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Tao said:


> Of course I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 86530



I don't want to play that.


----------



## okaimii

Tomodachi Life. Which is really ironic to me because I wanted it for a long, long time. But when I finally got it, I didn't know what to do with it. It got boring pretty fast.

I also regret buying Spirit Camera: The Cursed Memoir. Well, I didn't buy it but I had received it as a gift. I received it about 2 years ago and I still haven't beaten it. It's not a bad game per se (though it can be kinda cheesy at times) but it's kinda inconvenient to play because you have to play with the camera. And frankly, I can't do that too often.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I regret buying Fantasy Life. What a boring piece of crap. 
WHY DID I BUY THAT!?


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> I regret buying Fantasy Life. What a boring piece of crap.
> WHY DID I BUY THAT!?




I bought it because it said you could do anything and didn't *have* to take a combat based job and just kill monsters.

What it failed to mention was that whilst you could do anything...You weren't going to progress far into the game without taking one of those combat jobs and just killing monsters.

Not to mention that it played like a single player MMORPG...If I wanted MMORPG gameplay, I would play an MMORPG.




It's one of the few games I've took a chance of buying day-1 with only what the product description and trailer says with no reviews to back it up...And this is why I don't trust developers.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Well that's just grand. I'm glad someone had fun with it.


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> Well that's just grand. I'm glad someone had fun with it.



I wasn't complimenting it. I had like 10 minutes of fun with it until I discovered the game was pretty much 'not as advertised' and disappointment set in.


----------



## n64king

Tao said:


> I wasn't complimenting it. I had like 10 minutes of fun with it until I discovered the game was pretty much 'not as advertised' and disappointment set in.





oranges_ate_you said:


> Well that's just grand. I'm glad someone had fun with it.


----------



## EpicLazer

I regret buying almost every Sonic game I have.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I hated Wario Land Shake It. I got it cause it was cheap. It was cheap for a reason.



EpicLazer said:


> I regret buying almost every Sonic game I have.



LOOOL same. Sonic & Mario at the Olympics... boring.
Sonic Colors.... boring.
Sonic Racing.... boring.


----------



## n64king

Yoshisaur said:


> I hated Wario Land Shake It. I got it cause it was cheap. It was cheap for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> LOOOL same. Sonic & Mario at the Olympics... boring.
> Sonic Colors.... boring.
> Sonic Racing.... boring.



Woo yeah Wario Land Shake It was a snore. Like some of it was alright here and there and felt a little like Wii version of Wario Land 4, but then other times I was just so bored. I never finished it.

Although Sonic Colors & Racing are alright. The gameplay for Colors was good but the story I could have done without. The original racing was meh, but Racing Transformed is alright for a less than Mario Kart fantasy racer. There were a lot of issues though, but when it worked it worked really well. It's 2nd best in the genre imo, which says a lot cause I can't say there's a 3rd place. The rest are really just too bad to even consider.
Imo though


----------



## Yoshisaur

n64king said:


> Woo yeah Wario Land Shake It was a snore. Although Sonic Colors & Racing are alright. The gameplay for Colors was good but the story I could have done without. The original racing was meh, but Racing Transformed is alright for a less than Mario Kart fantasy racer. There were a lot of issues though, but when it worked it worked really well. It's 2nd best in the genre imo, which says a lot cause I can't say there's a 3rd place. The rest are really just too bad to even consider.
> Imo though


When I played Colors I liked how it looked and I enjoyed playing it at first, but I just quit after a little while cause I got bored with it. I would agree that Sonic Racing is a solid second but MK is miles better still.


----------



## Envy

Ocarina of Time 3D. I bought it back when I didn't have a job and had limited money. I just wanted a 3DS-specific game, and I knew I had loved OoT. That wouldn't enough. They 'remade' the game in such a way that it looks like they just took the original game as-is in its entirety and pasted new textures and a couple of new models here and there. They couldn't even remake the soundtrack.

You can imagine my _excitement_ when my favorite Zelda title, Majora's Mask, was announced to get the same waste-of-money treatment. Both games deserve so much better.


----------



## kassie

The Sims 3. ;w; Wish I could give it to my sister but it's a digital copy.


----------



## Alienfish

Conception II.  (might or might not have posted before but reasons;

english audio only.... dude wt.f

the fact that it only got digital release in EU, although I managed to nab some LE containing the soundtrack that was the NA physical here

Kinda useless to have like 7 girls to woohoo with cause.. you really don't need it unless you're gonna platinum it.. i guess

way to steep grinding curve towards the end


----------



## Ladybonkers

Wait, I know the ultimate game that I regret buying:

Shadow the Hedgehog.


----------



## swimmergal98

Tomodachi life by far


----------



## Ruru

Tomodachi Life.  I bought it for 40 bucks and was bored of it after 4 days. I regret it forever and always.


----------



## Jake..

SSB 3DS


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Journey. That game is so pointless. Was there ever a lot of people online in those fields at one time? It's always sparse.


----------



## SuperaDorian

The Cursed Crusade was the first (and so far only) game that I bought that I absolutely regretted. It is so boring and has way too many level up options. By way too many I mean like, level up your dual shields abilities, level up your dual wielding of a sword and a mace/ sword and spear/ spear and mace/ etc plus ability trees for just individual weapon types. There are no set classes just endlessly ability trees. And the worst part of that was that you didn't know what ability trees existed because they would not appear until you actually tried the combination out.

The story is super slow. I played for a couple hours and only got to a part where, even though the world is ending, our hero has time to stop and compete in a competition that he has to win. Which is where I got stuck. And gave up. Literally learned nothing other than this guy had magical powers and his sidekick was some weird Hispanic bro.

I thought I would really like it because it is an Atlus game and hey, I love Atlus. But after attempting to play that game I realized that I do not like Atlus. Oh no. I only like Atlus's Persona team.

And it was a $50-60 dollar game when I first got it. Just to add insult to injury.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Every single WiiU game


----------



## mynooka

oranges_ate_you said:


> Every single WiiU game



Why?


----------



## Cory

smash bros 3ds, i could have waited 2 more months


----------



## klefkiACCF

pokemon: omega ruby.  took only 3 days to beat it (15 hrs total). only reason it hasn't been sold is for wonder trading.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

The Wonderful 101

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> smash bros 3ds, i could have waited 2 more months



So you didn't really regret it then did you?


----------



## Sawyer2030

Oh man, I've got some... 
*3DS Games*
*•Paper Mario Sticker Star *(Just plain sucked)
*•Mario Party Island Tour* (Not that much fun)
*•Fire Emblem Awakening *(I just didn't like it at all)
*•Tomodachi Life* (Got boring QUICK)
*•Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon* (Never got into it)
*•Super Mario 3D Land *(I sucked at it)
*•Pilotwings Resort* (It's a bad game)

*DS Games*
*•Wipeout The Game* (Uhhhg)
*•Carnival Games* (It was alright. Coulda saved money)


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> So you didn't really regret it then did you?




I assume he meant he could have waited 2 months to just get the Wii U version instead.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

klefkiACCF said:


> pokemon: omega ruby.  took only 3 days to beat it (15 hrs total). only reason it hasn't been sold is for wonder trading.








Nopony talks smack about my Hoenn Remakes!!

I'll have you know, these Pokemon were hand-raised, hardly any Rare Candies involved.


----------



## Darumy

I've more or less enjoyed every console game I've bought, but Disgaea 3 is regret. I like the Disgaea series, but this one just didn't do it for me. Maybe it's because I get nauseated every time I play it couughhs. I should stick to handheld tacticals.

Atelier Rorona. I sincerely hope the games get more interesting because the premise and art is cute but lord that was bad.


also like this basketball game that I got in a box of games from a garage sale that I have never touched. basketbal.


----------



## Tao

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Nopony talks smack about my Hoenn Remakes!!




The original Hoenn games were terrible.

The remakes are just as bad, if not worse considering the extra boring 'padding' they added to shoehorn Mega evolutions in and flesh out secret bases.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

This entire generation is remakes. No wonder everyone is disappointed.


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> This entire generation is remakes. No wonder everyone is disappointed.



They just need to stop remaking and rereleasing games entirely for a while.

I don't mind the occasional remake or rerelease but a significant amount of recent games have been rereleases or remakes. Almost all my PS2 games have been 'remastered' within the last few years and the N64 library isn't far behind either...
They're not even actual remakes for the most part either, just lazy remasters that give largely the same results as an emulator.

The fact that they're 'remastering' games released not that long ago on last gen consoles *has* to be some sort of joke between developers...


----------



## oranges_ate_you

All 3 big brand consoles are pure remakes as far as the eye can see. Its weird to think the 3DS really does have the most unique library.


----------



## Tao

oranges_ate_you said:


> All 3 big brand consoles are pure remakes as far as the eye can see. Its weird to think the 3DS really does have the most unique library.



The 3DS has quite a few remakes itself. Both N64 Zelda games, Starfox 64, Pokemon ORAS, Xenoblade Chronicles (when it releases), Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. I'm not sure if I missed anything but that's it. 6 ain't that many really though compared to other consoles.


Still not as many remakes as the PS3 had in the past few years though. There were about 30 remakes for that at least.


----------



## Balverine

Harvest Moon: Save the homeland was really lame. I over-paid for it, too : P
and there are also some gbc games, but I bought them all for, like, $4 so it wasn't any big loss


----------



## Alienfish

Borderlands, and the 2nd one.

The first because I hated the control and camera so much

The 2nd because their save/progress system was utterly awful. Oh you want to save in the midst of a mission? Tough luck dude you gotta restart it all!


----------



## tobi!

Borderlands is my favorite series so I guess this means we can't be friend anymore.


----------



## mynooka

Norski said:


> Borderlands is my favorite series so I guess this means we can't be friend anymore.



Yea, seriously.  Borderlands is a good game.  Borderlands 2 improved on it in every way and is an amazing game.  Haven't played the last one but definitely one of my favorite series' of the last generation.


----------



## tobi!

Borderlands pre-seq isn't as good as the others due to the crappy abilities of the characters.


----------



## mynooka

Oh well.  It was going to be hard top Borderlands 2 lol.


----------



## tobi!

Do we need a Borderlands thread? I feel I'd go into a tangent about it here.


----------



## mynooka

lol feel free to create one I guess.   I won't be participating in it much until I get through the pre-sequel though.


----------



## alesha

Sawyer2030 said:


> Oh man, I've got some...
> *3DS Games*
> *?Paper Mario Sticker Star *(Just plain sucked) mmmm...
> *?Mario Party Island Tour* (Not that much fun)never tried...
> *?Fire Emblem Awakening *(I just didn't like it at all) me neither
> *?Tomodachi Life* (Got boring QUICK) meh...somtimes...
> *?Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon* (Never got into it) I dunno
> *?Super Mario 3D Land *(I sucked at it) me too, it's so...3d and different
> *?Pilotwings Resort* (It's a bad game)don't get me started
> 
> *DS Games*
> *?Wipeout The Game* (Uhhhg) ....
> *?Carnival Games* (It was alright. Coulda saved money)


 finished soo quick, not good pics/graphics/thingys

Never try on ds, dolphin life or victorious the game....they are cheap but TOTALLY not worth the ?17 total for pre-owned


----------



## KawaiixKiller

Destiny, because their is no story at all and it got boring being level 32


----------



## Prof Gallows

The Order. :I


It's the most recent game I've bought and completely regretted it. 60 dollar movie with a total whopping of maybe an hour worth of actual gameplay. I've bought games and regretted it in the past but I can't remember which ones, been a long time.


----------



## Trundle

Civ in Space 
At least I got a decent deal on it


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> Borderlands is my favorite series so I guess this means we can't be friend anymore.



Well for me it was waste of money since you had to play for straight hours on the 2nd because saving in the midst of something was pointless because you had to redo it, and the missions were quite long. I usually don't mind hack and slash/mission games but this was just wtf


----------



## KiloPatches

Mario Gold World Tour for the 3DS. Stupid mechanics. Other Mario Golf games were actually FUN. This one just made it impossible for the sake of making it impossible! It was not up to chance or even skill! It was computer generated difficulty so Bowser would ALWAYS catch up with you no matter HOW WELL you were doing. So if you **** up at the last hole, you're finished. Even GTA V's golfing mechanics were better and they weren't the best because that wasn't the main focus of the game.


----------



## mynooka

KiloPatches said:


> Mario Gold World Tour for the 3DS. Stupid mechanics. Other Mario Golf games were actually FUN. This one just made it impossible for the sake of making it impossible! It was not up to chance or even skill! It was computer generated difficulty so Bowser would ALWAYS catch up with you no matter HOW WELL you were doing. So if you **** up at the last hole, you're finished. Even GTA V's golfing mechanics were better and they weren't the best because that wasn't the main focus of the game.



I was so close to buying this game but there was just something about it that made me say no.  I didn't like how it didn't have a real rpg or level up system like the GBA game had.  

Also didn't like how there was no local same-system multiplayer.  It would make perfect sense to have one 3DS and two players alternating shots but you can't even do that.  To play locally each person has to have their own 3DS and game. 

The last thing that kept me from buying it was the way they did online.  They touted it as game where players all over the world would compete in real time tournaments.  Yea for about a month and half before people get bored and leave.   I knew the online wouldn't sustain for that long.  

Not to mention the way they did tournaments, where people could replay it as much they wanted to.  This lead to some ridiculously low and broken scores that killed whatever appeal the online would've offered to begin with.

Sorry you had bad experiences with this game.  I wish Nintendo could have given us a decent Mario Golf game this generation.  Maybe we'll get one on the Wii U. (fingers crossed)


----------



## staticistic1114

Kirby and the Rainbow Curse..


----------



## Lynnedge

Tomodachi Life. I really enjoyed it for a while, but then it got super repetitive and boring. Also... the Miis of me and my real life husband divorced after having two children. NOT. RIGHT. o-o


----------



## staticistic1114

Lynnedge said:


> Tomodachi Life. I really enjoyed it for a while, but then it got super repetitive and boring. Also... the Miis of me and my real life husband divorced after having two children. NOT. RIGHT. o-o



owh god they can get divorced???


----------



## Lynnedge

Yes... and it's absolutely pitiful. MY character, MEEEE... she wouldn't get back together with my husband Josh. And he was crying and blubbering and having flashbacks. I tried so hard to get them back together, but my own representation of me was being a jerk. Haven't played since. :/


----------



## tobi!

Noiru said:


> Well for me it was waste of money since you had to play for straight hours on the 2nd because saving in the midst of something was pointless because you had to redo it, and the missions were quite long. I usually don't mind hack and slash/mission games but this was just wtf



I don't know what you mean. Maybe our gameplay was different but the missions were fairly quick but presented the right amount of difficulty.


----------



## staticistic1114

Lynnedge said:


> Yes... and it's absolutely pitiful. MY character, MEEEE... she wouldn't get back together with my husband Josh. And he was crying and blubbering and having flashbacks. I tried so hard to get them back together, but my own representation of me was being a jerk. Haven't played since. :/



owh god this is sad
they'd make a good sit-com though
I'd love to know what happens next

I feel bad for you though, I got hooked up with a guy that later became my bf
Tomodachi Life can predict the future


----------



## himeki

I  bought Tomodachi but to be honest..... it faded. To me, Nintendo had advertised it too much and pretty much lied about it .-.
After watching ONE VIDEO to see how to do something, Nintendo's Girl's Club! It's bad how they are painting certain games such as classics like Mario as 'Boy Games' and pathetic games like 'Barbie's dream B*****s' and 'My Pets' as 'Girl Games' I actually find it somewhat offensive, as I'm a girl gamer myself :/

Annnnnnyway, I went Off topic there! Oh gosh, I bought soooo many pointless games! Like Mensa Academy. (Y BRAIN Y)


----------



## HaileyACNL

Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> I don't know what you mean. Maybe our gameplay was different but the missions were fairly quick but presented the right amount of difficulty.



Yes, but if you save & quit during a longer mission you had to re-do it in the 2nd. Oh well at least the camera and shooting was better


----------



## strawberrywine

Zacisa's Last Stand and Centipede Infestation
but I got them for a dollar each so I'm not complaining


----------



## Bulbadragon

Hometown Story. One of the worst games I've ever played. It was advertised to be like Harvest Moon, but it was nothing like it. There were hardly any tutorials and the characters were super boring. There weren't any events to break up the monotony. You basically do the same thing every day the whole game.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks

Norski said:


> Borderlands pre-seq isn't as good as the others due to the crappy abilities of the characters.



Oh, I know! I was so disappointing you couldn't play as a siren anymore. I was so excited for it, and now I've hardly touched it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> Do we need a Borderlands thread? I feel I'd go into a tangent about it here.



Yes please. I have so much to say.


----------



## mynooka

extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> Yes please. I have so much to say.




Here ya go:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?274726-Borderlands


----------



## Noah2000

Oh god, Civilization III. Even though it was only like $1.50 on Steam, I still regret buying it.


----------



## Alienfish

Noah2000 said:


> Oh god, Civilization III. Even though it was only like $1.50 on Steam, I still regret buying it.



It's good if you're into these games of the old days but it can be a bit annoying so I feel you.

Also some random Steam stuff like The Ball, Lovely Planet, Impire.. yeah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Chantelise.. got it on Steam because it looked good. Nope even with controller it's one of the worst JRPG's on there


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Bulbadragon said:


> Hometown Story. One of the worst games I've ever played. It was advertised to be like Harvest Moon, but it was nothing like it. There were hardly any tutorials and the characters were super boring. There weren't any events to break up the monotony. You basically do the same thing every day the whole game.



This game shows up so often in this thread lol and as a Harvest Moon fanatic I'm surprised I had never heard about it until I read some people bash it in this thread. But man, that game looks so terrible, I'm sorry you were a victim to it's false pretenses


----------



## bloomwaker

New Super Mario Bros. 2.

It was polished, but boring to me. 3D Land is much better and I already had that.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Nintendogs for 3ds.. $64 -.- wtf was I thinking


----------



## trashbugs

conception II. i'm a huge atlus fan, and i liked the japanese version (but not the translated version lol) of dangan ronpa, so when i heard that it was an atlus/spike chunsoft game i was thrilled. but when i actually got it, it ended up being probably the most disappointing game i've ever played. gameplay was clunky, confusing, and awkward, story and dialogue was UNCOMFORTABLE (the whole plot is to sleep with girls to make magic babies and save the world), and characters were dull and their only point was to look like the waifu-fodder they are. ended up trading it in at gamestop a couple days later. i was so disappointed


----------



## Alienfish

Haha, I liked the woohoo concept but 7 girls for getting plat no thanks

and the english voices sucks. stop making english only crap dubs


----------



## oswaldies

I've bought a lot of games that I didn't use that much, most of them were 5-10 dollars so I guess I didn't really waste my money.


----------



## brickwall81

I don't know why I thought buying Super Monkey Ball 3D was a good idea... luckily it was only like $16 but it still wasn't worth it to me. I haven't touched it since like a week after I bought it.


----------



## Pixelorez

Fantasy life, was really bad!! I mean, don't get me wrong here. It was fun for few minutes, but it got boring too fast.


----------



## Luxanna

Pokemon alpha, I got bored really quickly, 
Fantasy I no life it was really awesome but then I beat the story line really easily and just got bored within 4 days at 40 hours of playing, Blah it was fun but got bored after story ;_;
I wish Fantasy life was harder, I didnt even die and barely used potions, There were no major enemies to fight @_@, I dont know I like having lots of stuff to do during the story line but lots of stuff to do after, Got to have a good balance. Maybe if they included the DLC with it, it would had been more interesting. I put maybe 20 hours into the story line, to quick for me >.< Wish there was 40-50 hours xD


----------



## GumCat

I bought Duke Nukem Forever pretty close to release just because I wanted something as over-the-top silly-fun as it looked at the time. Didn't wait for all the reviews to come out. Biggest purchase regret by far. Other games maybe you regret a little, they were fun but not what was advertisted, but this game was just straight up trash.


----------



## booshoe

Killzone 3 probably. It was a very good game but then we transfered to a place where internet connection is very bad. IMO, Killzone was only good for multiplayer (just like any other shooters out there), and not being able to play with anyone else sucks. I did about a month with AIs, then I got bored. 
At least I got uncharted 2 at that time.

Since then, I think about if the game is worthy or not before I buy it. Mostly waiting for reviews. Even if it's a popular franchise, if it doesn't pull me in at first sight, chances are I won't buy it.


----------



## tokkio

Crafting Mama honestly.... whats worse is I bought it in another country while on vacation so it could've been memorable but it sucked. I could've used the money to buy other better games...


----------



## Alienfish

Most NA stuff that I didn't like, I can't really sell them back here so I either I gave them away or got like a buck back lol


----------



## infinikitten

They were both cheap as hell, which is why I bought them, but I still haven't touched Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al Revis, or Radiata Stories. :/ I keep telling myself "one day" but I've been telling myself that for like... over a year now.


----------



## mynooka

Assassin's Creed III.  Fortunately we got a deal on Black Friday but man...that game sucked.  It should have been so much better than it was.  I hated Connor and he got on my nerves so much.  The bad guy you play as was so much more awesome that playing as the good guy felt like a punishment.

The battles you fight in were nothing but glorified mini games.  The crafting/trading system made no sense and didn't add anything to the game.

The game had one redeeming quality, the sailing.  Which led to AC4 Black Flag and I have to give them props for correcting their mistakes and making a pretty good game after the disaster that was AC3.


----------



## BellBella

*
Tomodachi Life. 
Everyone said it would be great.
But apparently I didn't like it at all.

*​


----------



## infinikitten

BellBella said:


> *
> Tomodachi Life.
> Everyone said it would be great.
> But apparently I didn't like it at all.
> 
> *​



All the mixed opinions on this game are really messing with me! LOL

It seems like it's either a love or hate game. Some people find it completely and utterly boring while others are absolutely enthralled with it. I dunno if I can justify the purchase, knowing how polarizing it apparently is. Might have to watch some gameplay videos first.

Adding onto my previous post: I have started Mana Khemia before, and then just dropped it because the beginning didn't "grab" me, and that's exactly what happened the second time. I wanted to give it another chance and now it's collecting dust with Radiata Stories (which I haven't even popped into the console). I love crafting in games and that cat is super adorable so I dunno what it is that's keeping me from getting invested...


----------



## himeki

Everyone is talking about Tomodachi qwq


I think I regret the majority of my games
I think the worst would have to be Endless Ocean for the Wii. WHY DID I BUY IT??


----------



## Tao

infinikitten said:


> All the mixed opinions on this game are really messing with me! LOL
> 
> It seems like it's either a love or hate game. Some people find it completely and utterly boring while others are absolutely enthralled with it. I dunno if I can justify the purchase, knowing how polarizing it apparently is. Might have to watch some gameplay videos first.




I think I'm seeing more hate for it than love.

It's not even all hate, it's a lot of "It was okay but there wasn't anything to do".


I wouldn't say gameplay videos are a good judgement of this particular game...PBG made Tamodachi Life look awesome and I've since vowed to never take his opinion seriously ever again.


----------



## Cudon

infinikitten said:


> All the mixed opinions on this game are really messing with me! LOL
> 
> It seems like it's either a love or hate game. Some people find it completely and utterly boring while others are absolutely enthralled with it. I dunno if I can justify the purchase, knowing how polarizing it apparently is. Might have to watch some gameplay videos first.


If you're okay with getting a game that's like a glorified tamagotchi then the game is for you. However the only ''gameplay'' in the game is a bunch of simple minigames. All you do is check your miis needs, fulfill them and then hope something happens. And to fulfill them you basically go to inventory and give them some **** or pick some options and watch an unskippable cutscene. The game is a bit badly balanced aswell (the more miis you have the slower the game kinda gets) and because of this I personally run out of things to do outside of minigames (which I hate to do at this point) The minigames are kinda the best way of getting money though but are really annoying. Like the the freaking thumb wrestling one. I hate having to tap my screen really ****ing loudly.

Also can you guys stop with the ****ing cyan? It's repulsive to try to read anything you guys say. Typing in color doesn't make you any more special, it's just pretentious.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tao said:


> I wouldn't say gameplay videos are a good judgement of this particular game...PBG made Tamodachi Life look awesome and I've since vowed to never take his opinion seriously ever again.


Wait what how ? How in the hell did he do that.


----------



## tobi!

Vinesauce made it awesome too. :L


----------



## EpicLazer

Norski said:


> Vinesauce made it awesome too. :L



Vinesauce makes pretty much everything awesome.


Voobo approves


----------



## AkaneDeath

Tomadachi life
Conception II
Art academy

I can't think of its name but basically that game where you moved into a town to run a shop. The 3d effect gave me headaches and I was forever pointlessly wandering because the map was awful. x(

!!!
Hometown Story. That's what it was.


----------



## Nix

Norski said:


> _Dead Island_...yeah.





Cynth1a said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire



Sims Pets and GTAV for my xbox. Both got old fast.

& my 3DS since they now have a 'new' 3DS not even a year after I bought my own.


----------



## mynooka

Nix said:


> Sims Pets and GTAV for my xbox. Both got old fast.
> 
> & my 3DS since they now have a 'new' 3DS not even a year after I bought my own.



Yea I was super disappointed with GTAV.  It was a fun game, but for a game that lauds how big its map is, they sure didn't fill with anything to do.  The areas not named Los Santos are so boring and really took away from the game imo.  At least in Red Dead Redemption where there's a lot of empty space they give you interesting encounters and little nooks and crannies that keep the game interesting.

GTA V was just a super let down.  Big map....nothing to do.

Idk if I'd count the 3DS because they haven't really started making many exclusive games for it (if they do at all) and it's still a great system with a lot of good games.  Nintendo has done some weird things with naming consoles but I don't really see it replacing the 3DS XL like a new console usually would.


----------



## Piyoko

I'm very careful with my purchases... The only game I regret buying is _Tenchu Z_ for the Xbox 360. I had enjoyed the previous _Tenchu_ games. Ninja, stealth, no stupid narrative like _Metal Gear_... But the game was just a lazy cash grab. Repetitive, no skill or thought required, not fun, and also ugly to look at. The other games that I regret playing are gifts.

Most recent game I regret playing is _Pok?mon X_. I've never been a fan of the games aside from the _Mystery Dungeon_ series, but my GF was pretty excited about _XY_ so she got herself _Y_ and gave me _X_. I liked the Amie, character customisation, and training features, but the core mechanics bored me and the narrative was *offensively* bad, at times I wanted to throttle the writers. And the Mega Evolution mechanic put all the pok?mon who can't mega evolve at an unfair disadvantage. I get attached to my starter pok?mon and now they're a liability in battle? Lame! My GF didn't enjoy _Y_ either. No interest in _ORAS_ from either of us.



Wendy Marvell said:


> Lumiose has always been hard to get around, people said Castelia city was bad (which I didn't think so), but come on and look at Lumiose city.... That town was always hard to get around. That's why they put the cabs, but I never wanted to spend the money so I would sit there for 10 minutes looking for were I am going. They knew the city was hard to get around so they put the cabs there and didn't care.


It's ugly _and_ difficult to navigate. What were the designers thinking? Was this something imposed on them?



Tao said:


> I bought _Fantasy Life_ because it said you could do anything and didn't *have* to take a combat based job and just kill monsters.
> 
> What it failed to mention was that whilst you could do anything...You weren't going to progress far into the game without taking one of those combat jobs and just killing monsters.


Welp, my GF wants to get the game specifically because of the "freedom" that's being hyped. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Alyx

I regret buying Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D. Also, the digital version of Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon. Now my bf expects me to beat Majora's Mask and now I can't sell Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Cudon

Piyoko said:


> Welp, my GF wants to get the game specifically because of the "freedom" that's being hyped. Thanks for the info.


The freedom is the biggest downfall of the game since they try to make it so you don't have to fight, but fighting is kinda needed and probably one of the more fun things to do since the crafting gets dull really fast. If you don't wanna fight and only craft you're gonna have to rely alot on the shops and gathering will be nonexistent since to get to ore and such you gotta fight some enemies. Youll probably be able to team up with 2 others and make them kill **** for you but what's the fun in that?

But the worst thing the ''freedom'' does is ruins the story. It's literally you talking to a bunch of people and that's it. And it gets boring really fast. You don't gather, you don't craft and you can avoid all fights during it since maybe someone never picked up a gathering class, crafting class or a fighting class. They can't force you to do anything. 
Also the writing is imo a bit worse than XY, it's immature, convenient and uninteresting. 
There's no 'omigosh were ****ed' situations, there's always someone who can conveniently pop in and give you the thing you need. And during the story one of the chars *spoilers* tries to hide her identity and it gets really ****ing annoying since it's obvious who she is and they make it obvious but it's still a plot twist..?

I personally get easily used Lumiose every time I play the game, sure it's a bit tricky but I personally never minded it :b


----------



## mynooka

Dinomates said:


> The freedom is the biggest downfall of the game since they try to make it so you don't have to fight, but fighting is kinda needed and probably one of the more fun things to do since the crafting gets dull really fast. If you don't wanna fight and only craft you're gonna have to rely alot on the shops and gathering will be nonexistent since to get to ore and such you gotta fight some enemies. Youll probably be able to team up with 2 others and make them kill **** for you but what's the fun in that?
> 
> But the worst thing the ''freedom'' does is ruins the story. It's literally you talking to a bunch of people and that's it. And it gets boring really fast. You don't gather, you don't craft and you can avoid all fights during it since maybe someone never picked up a gathering class, crafting class or a fighting class. They can't force you to do anything.
> Also the writing is imo a bit worse than XY, it's immature, convenient and uninteresting.
> There's no 'omigosh were ****ed' situations, there's always someone who can conveniently pop in and give you the thing you need. And during the story one of the chars *spoilers* tries to hide her identity and it gets really ****ing annoying since it's obvious who she is and they make it obvious but it's still a plot twist..?
> 
> I personally get easily used Lumiose every time I play the game, sure it's a bit tricky but I personally never minded it :b



Amen to this.  Fantasy Life has one of the most mundane stories I've ever seen.  The game mechanics aren't bad and the combat can be fun and challenging sometimes.  But yea, if all you plan to do is craft then this game is going to get boring in a hurry.  It's still a fun game, but you really have to focus on the player progression to get a sense of enjoyment out of the game.  Even that can be tedious after a while.


----------



## Nanamie

Animal Crossing New Leaf: It's a game supposed to be relaxing, but has some really stressing mechanics and restrictions, Also I'm kinda OCD and everything needs to be perfect and symmetrical, it's something I'm trying to control 

Pokemon Black 2: Really disappointing, didn't even finished

Pokemon Soul Silver: Never really liked gen 2 anyway

Azure striker Gunvolt: I knew it was similar to Megaman Zero (that is not my thing) but I still bought it for some reason.

Liberation Maiden: Got bored fast, didn't even finished.

Super Mario Galaxy: Too easy and not very polished, I wish it was more similar to sunshine.

Kirby's Epic Yarn: My first Kirby game, too childish and easy, you can't even die in that!

Sonic and the black knight: what the hell even is that thing... I thought everyone was overreacting, but it really is BAD!

Smash 4: My 3DS screen is too small for this, and there is no story/adventure mode

Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D: too boring and terrible graphics 

Prince of persia collection on steam: Why the hell did I buy that

I basically regret buying everything about the Wii, worst console I ever had.


----------



## Tao

Nanamie said:


> Smash 4: My 3DS screen is too small for this, and there is no story/adventure mode




Smash 4 U wasn't much better with this either.

I regret buying the 3DS version entirely since I didn't play it very much and probably never will again. Smash U I would have bought regardless, but I wish I put it off for a while and waited for a price drop since I've really not gotten into it like I did with all the older ones. I just dislike how a lot of the single player content was presented compared to Brawl or Melee.


----------



## Brad

Recently, Assassin's Creed Unity. 

But getting into Bloodborne is really making me regret it. Going from such a low-low, to such a high is really eye opening.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm sure this is a pretty common regret buy for people, but...

_Super Smash Bros. 3DS_. I don't play well with it on handheld, the screen makes things hard to see, and frankly, after I bought the Wii U version, I haven't even touched the poor thing since. I plan to return it to GameStop eventually. 

I guess I did get the CD offer out of it, as well as the upcoming Mewtwo download, but otherwise, it was definitely a waste of forty bucks for me.


----------



## Hakoe

rabbits go home ds it is so boring i almost never play it for that reason


----------



## leeaboo

Definitely ORAS. Bought it to play with friends months ago and I haven't even gotten around to defeating the first gym yet lol


----------



## Tao

Amissapanda said:


> I guess I did get the CD offer out of it, as well as the upcoming Mewtwo download, but otherwise, it was definitely a waste of forty bucks for me.




I feel that the CD and early access to Mewtwo wasn't worth the ?40 I spent on the game. In hindsight, I would have rather waited a few months longer than everybody else and just bought Mewtwo separately for like ?1.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Oh, I have one now!!

Brain Age 2.


----------



## mizzsnow

Tomodachi Life
everyone seems to have fun with it, so I bought it but it's just the same things happening again every day, so I got bored with it quickly
I rarely have enough money to buy video games so I missed the $40


----------



## shayminskyforme88

Super Mario 3D Land went on sale on the eShop last time. I went for it at $20. I kinda regret it because though it was fun, I did not enjoy it as long as the games I bought at twice the price. I would rather spend twice as much for a game I'll enjoy for a long time(eg. Monster Hunter, Pokemon, ACNL).


----------



## Amissapanda

Tao said:


> I feel that the CD and early access to Mewtwo wasn't worth the ?40 I spent on the game. In hindsight, I would have rather waited a few months longer than everybody else and just bought Mewtwo separately for like ?1.



Yeah, fair enough point. I just like consoling myself for a bad decision. lol


----------



## pokedude729

Mtant Mudds. All my friends said that it was fun, but it was kinda boring.


----------



## Melchoir

Stranded Deep. It's so boring.


----------



## kelsa

Destiny. I wouldn't say I totally regret it, bc it was a lot of fun to play with friends and even solo for a while, but the grind on that game is unreal. The RNG is terrible. Everything is 100% by chance. I played strikes where one person would come in right at the end and they'd get an exotic reward or some bull****. I watched this guy on Twitch who played that game every day all day and it took him forever to get to level 30 bc he always got materials in the raid but no gear to use said materials on.

That game could be rly fun but the grind was not and was very infuriating.


----------



## Yay Sweets

Any of the Sims games on DS. This includes Sims 2, Apartment Life, Pets, etc. They're all so damn terrible, you have no true free will in those games and just EUGH 0/10


----------



## tobi!

Yay Sweets said:


> Any of the Sims games on DS. This includes Sims 2, Apartment Life, Pets, etc. They're all so damn terrible, you have no true free will in those games and just EUGH 0/10



i played the sims 2 pets for the ds. they had famous people bring their dogs like hillary duff or britney spears would bring their Chihuahua. terrible.


----------



## Nerd House

*Fantasy Life. I was so hyped for it when they announced it, loaded my eshop wallet to buy it day one. Bought it the second it came out, played it for a little while and then stopped. Recently came back to it and I can't force myself to play it anymore. It's just too boring now.

I wish Nintendo would let you do a 1-time only eShop refund, because so far this is the only game I ever regret buying. And I have a LOT of games.*


----------



## tobi!

Adol the Red said:


> *Fantasy Life. I was so hyped for it when they announced it, loaded my eshop wallet to buy it day one. Bought it the second it came out, played it for a little while and then stopped. Recently came back to it and I can't force myself to play it anymore. It's just too boring now.
> 
> I wish Nintendo would let you do a 1-time only eShop refund, because so far this is the only game I ever regret buying. And I have a LOT of games.*


I was looking into buying Fantasy Life :L


----------



## Resi

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. For whatever reason, I wasn't as interested in it as I was with X/Y or any of the previous games. It's been quite some time since I purchased it (I preordered it, actually) and I just am not bringing myself to finish it. I have a few badges, but...I just can't do it.


----------



## Officer Berri

When I first bought SOnic Riders I regretted it. I was terrible at it. Then a few years later I restarted and was suddenly amazing at it, lol!

But the one game I really regretted buying was Lunar Dragon Song. I gave up after about a day of trying to play that game. I love the lunar series and that game is just... ugh. It's NOT a Lunar game in my eyes. In fact, as far as I'm concerned that game doesn't exist. I gave it to my ex. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Resi said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. For whatever reason, I wasn't as interested in it as I was with X/Y or any of the previous games. It's been quite some time since I purchased it (I preordered it, actually) and I just am not bringing myself to finish it. I have a few badges, but...I just can't do it.



I actually enjoyed it, mainly because it's wasn't one of these new graphics/environments exploitations like XY. And they still have Wonder Trade


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Am I literally the only one who likes the sixth generation of Pokemon here? To me, it was a whole lot better after the disappointment that was fifth gen.

On that: The one game I regret buying was Pokemon White 2. I had heard so many people overhyping how 'amazing' it was, and how it was apparently the 'best entry in the series'. Just a few days later- I learnt that it was the biggest lie I have heard in my _life_. It's obscenely boring, and it does little to fix the linear structure of the region. Additionally, the addition of older Pokemon to areas that didn't have them before in the region just felt like they were pandering to those who complained about their absence- Unova felt more unknown and interesting when it was almost entirely filled with new Pokemon and nothing else. Sure, the characters were kind of cool, but otherwise- horrible game, do not play. You aren't missing out.


----------



## Alienfish

Probably, I don't know. I just think they failed when they did the "3D" graphics as they did; bugs, added nothing. And the roller blades things were pretty much meh.

As I said, too little story, too much graphics. It's not like it's some heavily obscure game that they need to do all these towns and riding rhyhorns ><


----------



## inkling

Old but I bought a used Batman arkham city for my 360. So boring. I don't know what I was thinking. I don't even have my 360 anymore. I regret that I ever bought it all those years ago bc I only enjoyed 2 indie games. I think I might have a Katamari game still but that's it. There was literally no point to me owning that console. I finally got a ps3 for free in the summer which I love so much more.

On steam I regret buying Borderlands 2 and more recently this game called Endless Legend which is a civ fantasy clone thingy. I hate the interface and I'm burnt out on that type of game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

after reading through this thread I'm glad I never bought TL or FL. I was really thinking about buying fantasy life. I guess there are other games I'd rather buy. I'm really cheap.


----------



## StarryACNL

Pokemon X, Pokemon Omega Ruby and Monster hunter 4
For some reason I find pokemon very boring and I don't get the craze at all.
With monster hunter 4, I find it impossible to play with just a normal 3ds, I don't know why I bought it- even when they did say that it is especially for the new 3ds.


----------



## Alienfish

FL seems bad so I won't get it lol. As for TL I got some free demo-ish version ("Welcome edition") when I bought the MM New 3ds xl and it's literally even worse than.. idk that ET game

MH4U seems nice and looking into it more in-depth it seems good.

Also yes, the New 3ds consoles does wonders with the camera thing.


----------



## Shimmer

Noiru said:


> Probably, I don't know. I just think they failed when they did the "3D" graphics as they did; bugs, added nothing. And the roller blades things were pretty much meh.
> 
> As I said, too little story, too much graphics. It's not like it's some heavily obscure game that they need to do all these towns and riding rhyhorns ><



The only good things about the game was the graphics, pss/wonder trade/amie and clothing. The game felt unfinished. It did not feel like a whole new region whatsoever. Even the towns/cities were meh. Plus the camera angles mixed with the rollerblades made the controls a mess. Such a waste of money.


----------



## Alienfish

Shimmer said:


> The only good things about the game was the graphics, pss/wonder trade/amie and clothing. The game felt unfinished. It did not feel like a whole new region whatsoever. Even the towns/cities were meh. Plus the camera angles mixed with the rollerblades made the controls a mess. Such a waste of money.



Wonder trade is so much fun to troll around with, Amie kinda did nothing for me, I got a Ninfia in WT anyways. I hated the graphics and for me it was too much done. Like, yay let's smoosh it with all 3D we can and make hilariously large cities for no good.

Customization was did bad, considering the time you had to spend to get it all, and boring choices.

Yep yep, camera/controls were the worst.


----------



## tobi!

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Am I literally the only one who likes the sixth generation of Pokemon here? To me, it was a whole lot better after the disappointment that was fifth gen.
> 
> On that: The one game I regret buying was Pokemon White 2. I had heard so many people overhyping how 'amazing' it was, and how it was apparently the 'best entry in the series'. Just a few days later- I learnt that it was the biggest lie I have heard in my _life_. It's obscenely boring, and it does little to fix the linear structure of the region. Additionally, the addition of older Pokemon to areas that didn't have them before in the region just felt like they were pandering to those who complained about their absence- Unova felt more unknown and interesting when it was almost entirely filled with new Pokemon and nothing else. Sure, the characters were kind of cool, but otherwise- horrible game, do not play. You aren't missing out.



I love Pokemon XY. The rollerblades were the best.


----------



## Astro Cake

I kind of regret buying Pokemon X, considering how little I played and how long it's been since I've even played it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Destiny, maybe? I had fun with the game, but the repetitiveness of the missions began to really take its toll after awhile. What really made me quit playing the game though is when they released that DLC with the "upgrade" system that made all of the armor I earned up to that point worthless. Then, if you didn't buy the DLC you were robbed of some of the daily and weekly challenges. I haven't touched it for months.


----------



## Dustmop

Astro Cake said:


> I kind of regret buying Pokemon X, considering how little I played and how long it's been since I've even played it.



Funny. I've been thinking the same thing about Omega Ruby and White 2 recently - never finished either, and I don't really intend to pick them back up - and that the only "recent" Pokemon game I haven't regretted grabbing was X.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Astro Cake said:


> I kind of regret buying Pokemon X, considering how little I played and how long it's been since I've even played it.



SAME. Then I gave it to my boyfriend, he played hardly at all and then gave up. =/ IDK there wasn't enough story for me? Also I regret buying Rollercoaster Tycoon, I actually asked for it for my b-day but it is like way too complicated, the first real coaster I had to build I couldn't even get it to auto-finish after like 10 tries I gave up and it sits in it's box with all of my other neglected DS/3DS games. ACNL has kind of taken over...


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

Hyperdemention Neptunia cause it was really boring and didn't work


----------



## RebeccaShay

Games I regret buying: 
Sims 2 apartment Pets- DS 
Mario Party (every single one)
Harvest Moon Island of Happiness-DS (all harvest moon games are boring af) 
Sonic mega collection Plus- PS2
Sonic Riders- Ps2

Some pretty old games that I still remember being terrible.


----------



## Casster

Banjo & Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts I was so excited for a third that I didn't even think twice about getting it

I've never been so disapointed in my LIFE about a video game jesus it was so awful


----------



## Improv

Adol the Red said:


> *Fantasy Life. I was so hyped for it when they announced it, loaded my eshop wallet to buy it day one. Bought it the second it came out, played it for a little while and then stopped. Recently came back to it and I can't force myself to play it anymore. It's just too boring now.
> 
> I wish Nintendo would let you do a 1-time only eShop refund, because so far this is the only game I ever regret buying. And I have a LOT of games.*



Honestly, this too. I was super excited to play it and after about two hours I stopped.


----------



## Finnian

Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
Like, wtf what that ****?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Casster said:


> Banjo & Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts I was so excited for a third that I didn't even think twice about getting it
> 
> I've never been so disapointed in my LIFE about a video game jesus it was so awful



LOL I tried so hard to enjoy this game but I had the same exact reaction. Bought it as soon as it came out and was just amazed at how flipping horrible it was. In the end the only reason I kept playing was because me and a friend would play on multiplayer and make penis airplanes/rockets.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Paper Mario: Sticker Star. Its so hard, I can't even get past the 1st boss!


----------



## PinkWater

Mario Sunshine, ugh. And I was so excited for it, too.


----------



## EndlessElements

Gears of War Triple Pack, Sphinx, the first Persona game for PSP (it's boring as hell), Dead Rising, Resident Evil 4


----------



## Piyoko

Finnian said:


> Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
> Like, wtf what that ****?


Urgh, yeah. I wish the games were back in Insomniac's hands... And what was up with the framerate? I got a bit of motion sickness while charging because of how much it chugged.


----------



## Tao

Wonderful 101. It looked really good and the part of the demo that I played was fun (I stopped after the train part since I felt I had seen enough, saving the rest for when I bought it). It was kind of disappointing though and I haven't really touched it since I bought it.


Monster Hunter 3 3DS. It's not a bad game, just kind of pointless when I have the Wii U version. I used to use it when I went to my friends house but the amount of times I actually did that was so few that it wasn't really worth it.
The only reason I still own it really is his logic of "in the future when Wii U internet gets turned off, we can still play it multiplayer" which is true I guess, despite how likely it is that we will actually play it.


Smash 4, both versions.
- The 3DS version is just pointless. Pretty much Brawl maps and a few rubbish game modes. Not worth the CD and free Mewtwo, I would rather have just bought Mewtwo when it's made available...Actually, my friend was going to get two codes anyway so he would have just given me one since he feels the same and doesn't use the 3DS one anymore.
- The Wii U version just doesn't feel that great. Again, rubbish game modes. The online is really laggy as well and it's the only game I have that lags so much (making me feel like it's not my issue). The worst part being that when I do get into one of these online slideshows, I get punished for quitting with a timeout, so I have to sit through the whole thing hoping the other guy quits (they usually don't).


Dead Rising 1 and 2.
Really looked forward to the first one since it was essentially 'Dawn of the Dead: The Game' (despite the box trying to pretend it wasn't). The timer ruined it though and the controls were complete arse. Frank West also ran like a crippled ape which was just an eyesore.
I hoped the second game would fix some of the issues but it really didn't. At least the character didn't moce like he had severe arthritis though.


Final Fantasy XIII trilogy. It's less that I regret buying them and more that I regret them existing entirely.
The only reason I still own them is because it would feel odd if my collection was just missing the XIII games from the main series. If I didn't suffer from 'collector syndrome' I would have sold them and probably wouldn't have bought XIII-2 or XIII-3 at all.




Prof Gallows said:


> LOL I tried so hard to enjoy this game but I had the same exact reaction. Bought it as soon as it came out and was just amazed at how flipping horrible it was. *In the end the only reason I kept playing was because me and a friend would play on multiplayer and make penis airplanes/rockets*.



The law of the universe states that if you play a game where you can create stuff, you *must* create a penis shaped thing at least once.

God has spoken.


----------



## SolarInferno

Super Mario 3D World, I just don't seem to be able to get into it. I forced myself to go through the first world, thinking it might get a bit more interesting. Compared to previous Mario games I've played, it just seems a bit bland... Admittedly though, I got it free when I registered my 3DS on Club Nintendo, so maybe I don't value it as much, and might've forced myself to finish it if I'd bought it, but eh.

Actually, also Killing Floor. It's not bad as a shooter I guess, but the fact that every time you finish a game, everything goes back to being pretty much the same as it was before you started really quite bugs me. Sure, you can level up and get achievements, but it feels quite pointless really. I'd love it if there was like statistics or something, just something that makes you see what you've done, I did play 20 hours though, so I guess I did get my money's worth.


----------



## Tao

SolarInferno said:


> Actually, also Killing Floor. It's not bad as a shooter I guess, but the fact that every time you finish a game, everything goes back to being pretty much the same as it was before you started really quite bugs me. Sure, you can level up and get achievements, but it feels quite pointless really. I'd love it if there was like statistics or something, just something that makes you see what you've done, I did play 20 hours though, so I guess I did get my money's worth.




I don't get what you mean by everything going back the same as it was before you started.

I kind of regret buying it because it's a buggy mess with tons of problems that the devs obviously never fixed...But me and friends have spent so much time playing it recently...It's essentially a guilty pleasure at this point because I really don't feel good about liking it.

I got the pack with pretty much everything in for like ?2 as well...It's hard to regret spending ?2...


----------



## Idfldnsndt

tomodachi life, some $4 scribblenauts game and nintendogs

- - - Post Merge - - -



Finnian said:


> Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly.
> Like, wtf what that ****?



whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat that game is so amazing i remember playing it so much when i was younger,


----------



## Alienfish

yes the spyro ps1 games were life dont diss them


----------



## AgentQwilfish

There was a Metroid Prime remake for DS??


----------



## Tao

AgentQwilfish said:


> There was a Metroid Prime remake for DS??



Metroid Prime Hunters?

That wasn't a remake. Also not a great game, though I got it free so I can't complain.


----------



## walkingtree

Simcity 5 PC, for obvious reasons.


----------



## SolarInferno

Tao said:


> I don't get what you mean by everything going back the same as it was before you started.
> 
> I kind of regret buying it because it's a buggy mess with tons of problems that the devs obviously never fixed...But me and friends have spent so much time playing it recently...It's essentially a guilty pleasure at this point because I really don't feel good about liking it.
> 
> I got the pack with pretty much everything in for like ?2 as well...It's hard to regret spending ?2...



Like I said, there are no statistics recorded besides achievements, so when you finish a match you go back to being the same as before you started. I see Killing Floor 2 comes out in early access later this month, so perhaps they'll have fixed that then, although unless they've improved it a lot I can't really see myself buying it at least until it goes 75% off or gets bundled.



Tao said:


> Metroid Prime Hunters?
> 
> That wasn't a remake. Also not a great game, though I got it free so I can't complain.



I actually pretty enjoyed Prime Hunters, although it is the only Metroid game I've ever played, and it was mainly the multiplayer that I played on there, so maybe I'm a bit biased.


----------



## soda

Dark Souls for the pc...


----------



## J e s s i c a

tomodachi life worst ?35 I ever spent .-.


----------



## mayorofparadise

sims 3 for me hated it so i ended up selling it and went back to playing sims 2 ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was thinking about buying tomodachi life, what did you dislike about it?


----------



## oswaldies

mayorofparadise said:


> I was thinking about buying tomodachi life, what did you dislike about it?


Tomodachi Life is so fun
The problem people play it for like 2 seconds and think it's boring, none ever really advance into the game which makes it fun!


----------



## Cudon

sailoreamon said:


> Tomodachi Life is so fun
> The problem people play it for like 2 seconds and think it's boring, none ever really advance into the game which makes it fun!


Uhh and how do you know this? I've played plenty of TL and still think it's ****. I've got atleast 8 married couples and had 10+ babies. It's just something I turn on when I'm bored to bits. Still hate the game. 

The game pretty much consists of you giving crap to your miis that they want at the moment. So it's mostly browsing your items, picking one and then watching the mii react to it in one of 5 ways.
 The romance in the game is rather dull as well. They ask out/ get asked out, they ''date'' aka hang out at times and have it as a title and then possibly get married through an annoying minigame. Then they get a house you might see them sit in and someday they might ask for a baby. The baby then just is born and kinda.. is there and you can play like 2 minigames with it that are both dull. Then it grows up, you tell it to **** off or live on your island and if you do it's just yet another mii.
 Some of your miis might also ask to play a random minigame at times but they get boring really quick. 

Aaand that is pretty much all of the gameplay the game has. Other than that it's just you looking at your miis do ''wacky and random ****'' that pretty much wears out the second you see it happen again.

Another thing is that you might think having more miis will speed up the game, but you'd be wrong. For some odd reason having more miis means things happen more slowly, so you end up having nothing amusing to do.

It is really ****ing repetitive. You can't skip any of the cutscenes either and considering that you see alot of them atleast a million times it gets ****ing tiring.


----------



## tobi!

Dinomates said:


> snip



dude preach it. i've played more than 200hours on it and let me tell you i am so sick of it. repetitive to the max. i've collected everything.


----------



## Peebers

Harvest Moon. I don't play it at all and idk it's just a waste of money


----------



## Tao

sailoreamon said:


> Tomodachi Life is so fun
> The problem people play it for like 2 seconds and think it's boring, none ever really advance into the game which makes it fun!




So how long exactly do you have to play it before it gets fun? I gave the game more than a generous amount of time to start being fun and it never did.


----------



## lamomok

For me, it was the original Pokemon Mystery Dungeon games. I think I got Red Rescue Team. Maybe it was my fault for not recognizing that it was a spin-off, and expecting a classic Pokemon adventure, but it felt really off and kind of boring and grind-y to me (like the original Pokemon isn't grind-y haha...) so I just couldn't get into it. Sold it back a few months after getting it.

Another game I was disappointed in was Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance. I had never played a Kingdom Hearts game prior to this but all my friends were raving about the original on the PS2, so I decided to give it a try. It wasn't that I found it bad per se, but just incredibly cheesy, and again, I couldn't get into it. Also ended up selling it back.

Regret buying both these games because I made quite a loss selling them back to the shop. But oh well, better than sitting there, never getting played I guess.


----------



## Roseanna

I bought both Bloodrayne games for 5 bucks a piece from a pawn shop back in the day. Played for 20 minutes, and then threw them out with  the garbage while cleaning my room a few years later.

Waste of $10 that was.


----------



## OmgACNL

Probably enchanted folk:school of wizardry  :/ it's okay, a lot like AC in many ways (but you're a wizard lol) but, I dunno, just not really in to it as it's quite hard and confusing


----------



## MayorCat

I guess Kingdom Hearts recoded only got because wanted to get into Kingdom Hearts and back then only had a 3ds


----------



## Snowtyke

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D

After attempting to get past the first dungeon, I realised that Zelda games really aren't for me.


----------



## Psydye

Sonic and the Black Knight. Terrible.


----------



## Tremens

When I was younger I used a gift card on a harry potter game because I had a crush on tom felton... it was terrible and I realised my mistake a couple of weeks later but the wasted potential for that gift card still haunts me.

Also, fantasy life is collecting dust on my shelf. I bought the original cooking mama game a while back and got more mileage out of it than I have on fantasy life. woops.


----------



## Dae Min

Well, technically it was a Christmas gift but

Shadow the Hedgehog's gamecube spin off. I loved his character before playing that game. Now I really, reeally _really_ don't like him. That game was awful and so was his characterization


----------



## Tao

Wonderful 101.

I played it for a bit the day I got it and that was kind of it. I only remembered I even had it because I sold it today.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Noiru said:


> yes the spyro ps1 games were life dont diss them



EtD wasn't part of the legendary PS1 era. It was the next-gen Spyro that was rushed, immensely glitchy, and not even enjoyable.

I have to admit, I kind of enjoyed the level design of EtD- but the rest was disappointing.


----------



## Alienfish

Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> EtD wasn't part of the legendary PS1 era. It was the next-gen Spyro that was rushed, immensely glitchy, and not even enjoyable.
> 
> I have to admit, I kind of enjoyed the level design of EtD- but the rest was disappointing.


Well I pretty much count everything before these crappy A New Beginning and after that as the old-school good games as the same because they were good and not these weird reboots. And tbh the PS1/PS2 games were the same to me, probably because I was a kid I don't know.


----------



## doggaroo

Animal Crossing because I am absolutely addicted to it lmao 
For real though, Bravely Default.  My boyfriend took it and played it nonstop for like 2 weeks.  Now I don't really want to play it, idk why.


----------



## Alienfish

doggaroo said:


> Animal Crossing because I am absolutely addicted to it lmao
> For real though, Bravely Default.  My boyfriend took it and played it nonstop for like 2 weeks.  Now I don't really want to play it, idk why.



I regret getting BD so much as well mainly because the fighting relied a lot on Street/Spotpass friends and it confused me a lot.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

I kinda regret buying LOZ: OoT 3D tbh. I'm not as into Zelda anymore as I used to be and thought I was. Also honestly Omega Ruby, just because I played the Hoenn GBA games to death when I was younger and couldn't get into going through Hoenn again, even with all the changes.


----------



## Alienfish

ORAS is way better than the original (WPA/WPA2 wi-fi hooray) and I kinda like msot of it, except that it's impossible to get shiny/dawn/dusk stones.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

I do agree that it's better! I just wayy overplayed R/S/E when I was a kid tbh. ;^^


----------



## Alienfish

I don't know if I played it too much. I played more Emerald rather than R/S and they were alright but by far my least favorite generation, I prefer the remakes!


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Ahh tbh my least favorite region was Unova, though I did have a lot of fun playing Black 2. I think my favorites are Johto and Hoenn!


----------



## Alienfish

Johto and Gen II is/was my favorites. HG/SS was good too, I wish they'd bring back the walking with pokemon thing (and a rebooted customization XY was not worth that)

Unova was alright imo I prefer Black to White though cause Black City, the White 2 version had shiny Dratini that was it lol


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

God I miss the walking Pokemon. That was one of my favorite features of HG/SS. B)


----------



## Alienfish

Genocider_Obama said:


> God I miss the walking Pokemon. That was one of my favorite features of HG/SS. B)



Yeah I remember having a shiny milotic there aaah so cute since they showed the shiny colours too >w<

anyways i kinda regret buying then Gen IV games(and before I got a 3DS) because I could never collect to internet so I pretty much had to AR most stuff, lol.


----------



## Dr J

My only regret is Destiny. I got tricked so hard by the hype it wasn't funny.

Slightly off topic, I have absolutely no regrets about the Deadpool game. I'm glad I found a copy for PS3 at my local EB Games[Gamestop]. That title will never leave my library. Just like I'll always have the DemonBox 1.0. Course, my DemonBox 2.0 is, obviously, vastly superior. [PS4]


----------



## superblooper

Paper Mario: Sticker Star.  I had it preordered since a YEAR before it came out (and kept getting pushed back) I was so excited when I thought that that Shy Guy with the sombrero was going to be a partner.  But there were NO partners, and without an EXP system, there was literally no reason to engage in battles, so it was always beneficial to run away from enemies and save your nice stickers for a boss.  Total Snooze.


----------



## Aestivate

Stonehearth Alpha 5 - €35,-
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire - €55,-
Call of Duty Advanced Warfare - €50,-
Driveclub - €50,-

I'm such an idiot.


----------



## Dr J

Aestivate said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire - €55,-



How dare you.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Noiru said:


> Well I pretty much count everything before these crappy A New Beginning and after that as the old-school good games as the same because they were good and not these weird reboots. And tbh the PS1/PS2 games were the same to me, probably because I was a kid I don't know.



Yeah, I was a kid when I played EtD as well.

I thought I was the only one who didn't really enjoy LoS that much. I thought that it kind of took away from the exploration of the old games- which I missed.


----------



## matt

Aestivate said:


> Stonehearth Alpha 5 - €35,-
> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire - €55,-
> Call of Duty Advanced Warfare - €50,-
> Driveclub - €50,-
> 
> I'm such an idiot.


How did you manage to spend 50 on driveclub


----------



## mdchan

Tomodachi Life.  

It got very boring, very quickly.  Every time the islanders had a problem, it was always "I want a/some new___" (where the blank is clothes/hats/accessories/room style), "I'm hungry" (or a specific food), "I misplaced an item"...
And it barely took any time to unlock all of the island features, to boot.


----------



## Shimmer

I didn't buy this game but I wished it for Christmas and I feel almost embarrassed for asking for it because it turned out to be one of the worst Sonic games. 

Sonic and the Secret Rings. 

It looked so nice on the Wii and I was pumped for a new Sonic game! The last Sonic game I got was Sonic Heroes and I liked it a lot. So I got this game from my mom and then another copy from my aunt. So we literally have two copies now. 

The controls are horrid. They tried to use the Wii's motion controls to be the main focus because back when the Wii game out, its motion controls were the hottest thing in gaming. The controls are hard! It's hard to run and shake the wiimote and then time jumps! It's hard! I can't even get past the jungle stage. 

The only decent part of the game are the mini games which are also hard to play because of the bad controls. When you point your wiimote to the screen, your cursor seems to flicker for some reason. 

So now I'm stuck with two of the darn things and shouldn't bother trying to sell them because no one wants such a bad game.


----------



## demoness

Tomba 2 on PSN, but not for any reason other than me being ditzy.  I uhm, loved both games as a kid, I know 2's NA box art, I know the Japanese box art, and yet I still completely missed that the digital version is the Japanese version despite it staring me right in the face...  but, I still remember the game so it isn't a huge deal.

I also regret buying FFX HD on PS3.  I have a PS4, knew it would be re-re released, and still was impatient.  

As for game regrets that don't involve me being dense: Yoshi's New Island and Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly were games I both gave a chance, the first as a nostalgic adult, the second as a hopeful kid, and both turned out abysmal.


----------



## Alienfish

I can't say I regret MM per se since it came with the console but tbh I wish I liked it more than I do, it's just overrated af.


----------



## J e s s i c a

mdchan said:


> Tomodachi Life.
> 
> It got very boring, very quickly.  Every time the islanders had a problem, it was always "I want a/some new___" (where the blank is clothes/hats/accessories/room style), "I'm hungry" (or a specific food), "I misplaced an item"...
> And it barely took any time to unlock all of the island features, to boot.



Yeah it gets boring very quickly... I was a bit disappointed as it could have been made so much better!


----------



## supernerd117

I bought Guacamelee! Gold, Dust: An Elysian Tail, The Swapper and Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams for 12 TF2 keys (about $25 of money).  Soon after...they were in a Humble Bundle $1 tier.  I lost about $24.  That said, Guacamelee! and Dust soon became two of my favorite games.  I had a lot of fun with them.


----------



## irisubunny

i highly regret getting pokemon Y. it seemed as if other people really enjoyed it and it was super hyped about and stuff which made me excited, but for me, unlike other pokemon games which i've pretty much played all of them, i wasn't really having fun at all or enjoying myself while playing it? that's never happened between me and a pokemon game before??? i beat it relatively VERY fast and i really wanted to enjoy it, like REALLY wanted to but i just couldn't.


----------



## Kitkatkat123

My sister regrets getting Mario Kart 7... Says it got boring fast. I don't have a game I really "Regret" Buying.


----------



## Alienfish

Guacamelee was bad.. at least on Steam/computer. I haven't tried it on console but maybe my laptop is way too fast


----------



## kayleee

Honestly fable 3 was like the worst game ever. And it sucked cause I preordered it and everything and then  2 weeks after its release it was already down to like 20 bucks lol. So stupid


----------



## kaylagirl

Super Mario Bros. 3D Land, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity, Nintendogs + Cats, ew


----------



## RainbowNotes

atelier ayesha. the art and the models are so nice, such a waste tbh :'(


----------



## Blueflam3s

Divinity 2: Ego Draconis. The combat system was pretty crap. It also absolutely will not save, which apparently is a notorious bug that sometimes affects the game. LET ME SAVE, DANGIT!


----------



## Bon Bonne

I was almost thinking I've never regretted buying a game...
but there is one. only one that I can think of.

Mario Party 7. okay. I love Mario Party 1-6. 7, however? nooooooooo. what a waste of my Christmas money at the time. I hardly played it and thought the way most maps worked was really boring. I've never been as disappointed as I was in that game, seriously. my god. and it didn't even have good side stuff or anything. 

I like Tomodachi Life and don't regret buying that... buuuuuut I'm a person who doesn't mind the repetitive gameplay. I have a lot of fun making Miis of Mega Man characters eat certain foods and stuff. I'm kinda weird, maybe. sorry for the people who have regretted buying it. >:


----------



## Alienfish

Code of Princess. Mostly because we only got it digital and fighting games sucks on Nintendo tbh


----------



## Muffie

I bought Dota 2 shortly before Dota 2 was free... it was like 30 dollars.

and I only touched it once


----------



## Beary

its a long list 

starfy
mario party island adventure thing
savvy style trendsetters
nintendogs plus cats
every cooking mama game ever


----------



## Tao

Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns.

Before I bought it I hadn't played a Harvest Moon game since like the GBA era. I knew that 'newer' Harvest Moon games had a pretty mixed response but decided to see for myself what I thought of them. I can't say that I was disappointed since I went in with not much expectation but I probably shouldn't have wasted money on it. Compared to the older Harvest Moon games I've played, it felt like a totally different series.

I got it for ?7 though which softens the blow a lot I guess. I would have been furious if I paid full price for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns.

Before I bought it I hadn't played a Harvest Moon game since like the GBA era. I knew that 'newer' Harvest Moon games had a pretty mixed response but decided to see for myself what I thought of them. I can't say that I was disappointed since I went in with not much expectation but I probably shouldn't have wasted money on it. Compared to the older Harvest Moon games I've played, it felt like a totally different series.

I got it for ?7 though which softens the blow a lot I guess. I would have been furious if I paid full price for it.


----------



## Yeosin

RainbowNotes said:


> atelier ayesha. the art and the models are so nice, such a waste tbh :'(



This.

And I regret Mario Party 10, the Mario Party games just get worse and worse for me.


----------



## kassie

I just thought of another: Watch Dogs.

I bought it on a whim the day after it came out after doing little to no research. I just thought playing as a hacker would be pretty cool and though some of it was alright - the plot was boring and unsatisfying in the end.


----------



## spCrossing

Minecraft.

I forgot I even have it, I haven't really played it since 2012...and that was when I was into it..thanks to my brother...


----------



## Ichigo.

Tomodachi Life. I had fun with it for a couple weeks before quickly getting bored because it felt repetitive. I haven't touched it since. Sucks because I bought it when it came out so I paid full price.


----------



## keishisplayhouse

Steal princess for the DS. 'nuff said.


----------



## tobi!

skeletique said:


> I just thought of another: Watch Dogs.
> 
> I bought it on a whim the day after it came out after doing little to no research. I just thought playing as a hacker would be pretty cool and though some of it was alright - the plot was boring and unsatisfying in the end.


The game had hella hype...Surprised you hadn't heard of it.

The main issue of the game was that they lowered the graphics on PC on purpose so consoles would have a chance.


----------



## spelling88

Magicka and Far Cry 2.

Magicka just wasn't that fun, but Far Cry was balls-out tedious. The respawning of the enemies at the checkpoints was literally the worst thing I have ever seen in a video game, ever. I say this because it was obviously a well produced game made by talented people with ample funding. Which is why it is such an utter embarrassment.

The people who enjoyed Far Cry 2 are the same people who would make for excellent gold farmers in China. Grind, grind, grind and repeat.

F*** Far Cry 2


----------



## Khaelis

Super Smash Brothers for Nintendo 3DS. It was bought solely because of hype. 

It really doesn't feel like a game to me and it damages my 3DS when I play it.


----------



## Hazelnut

...Nothing that I can think of. I spend a long time deliberating over games to buy, and I usually snag them on sale.

Oh, I remember re-buying Zoo Tycoon DS about a year ago because I thought I liked it when I was younger. I forgot about how hard it was to read the writing and how sucky it was in general compared with the PC games. But it was cheap so eh.

I must be one of the few people who still plays Tomodachi Life and enjoys it after owning it for months and paying full price.


----------



## Beary

rune factory 4 

omf


----------



## tumut

Fire Emblem Awakening. I got bored of it so easily.


----------



## Ramza

Starbound. Never buy early access.


----------



## Stalfos

Minecraft. I really, really wanted to like that game. :/


----------



## Pharaoh

L.A. Noire, which won't work on my computer. Alice: Madness Returns, because my copy is glitched and won't let me toggle between weapons. Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, a really ****ty sequel that lacked in every bit of quality that the first game had. I can't remember anything else that ticked me off enough to regret.


----------



## hayleyblack2u71

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire...it's practically the same thing as Pokemon X/Y, other than region changes...so I got bored really quickly. I wanted to like it more, but I just don't. 40$ down the drain...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pharaoh said:


> L.A. Noire, which won't work on my computer. Alice: Madness Returns, because my copy is glitched and won't let me toggle between weapons. Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs, a really ****ty sequel that lacked in every bit of quality that the first game had. I can't remember anything else that ticked me off enough to regret.



*begs for your Amnesia:A Machine for Pigs*


----------



## Pharaoh

hayleyblack2u71 said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire...it's practically the same thing as Pokemon X/Y, other than region changes...so I got bored really quickly. I wanted to like it more, but I just don't. 40$ down the drain...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> *begs for your Amnesia:A Machine for Pigs*



If you want it, I'd be more than happy to give it to you. Don't know if you can send games from your library though.


----------



## hayleyblack2u71

Pharaoh said:


> If you want it, I'd be more than happy to give it to you. Don't know if you can send games from your library though.



I don't know if it's possible either, but it's sweet of you to even think about giving it away 030


----------



## Kaiaa

I have a lot of e-shop games I regret buying: *Falrune*, *Puzzlebox Setup*, *Kersploosh* (although this was actually a club nintendo reward...could have spent those coins on something else!), *My Aquarium Seven Oceans* (I am sooo disappointed in this game! It kept glitching on me and destroying my tank setups to where you couldn't actually see any decorations. The fishing was fun though.), *Planet Crashers* (I had so much hope for this game but it was mediocre at best) and last but not least, *Music on: Learning Piano*. There was no learning involved in the game, it went straight to you having to play the song without previously learning it.


----------



## eggs

final fantasy 71726482 (i honestly forgot the number) on the PS3. i didn't buy it myself, since it was a birthday present. my friend always talked about it like it was the greatest video game series in history so i got kinda curious and asked my grandparents to buy it for me. big mistake.
it's still in its original case and everything. i've only taken it out once. ;;


----------



## hollowbunnie

Fantasy Life! You would think a game with a title like that would be super fun and a chance to escape reality but no, it wasnt at all what I thought it would be! People like to compare it to animal crossing but I dont think they could be more different. The gameplay was boring and the characters yammered on and on way too long during the cut scenes. I was sadly disappointed  i had high hopes!


----------



## Alienfish

34423 said:


> Starbound. Never buy early access.



This..so..much. Apparently they did fixed it but it never appealed to me. Probably because I'm used to Terraria and it's a better game in the genre.


----------



## Cudon

Noiru said:


> This..so..much. Apparently they did fixed it but it never appealed to me. Probably because I'm used to Terraria and it's a better game in the genre.


The problem I personally had with Starbound was that the concept of it isn't as cool as you think at first. '
Like.. WOO INFINITE TERRARIA WORLDS!! wait... wouldn't this get really boring quick? Yup it does.. 

Also back when I played it was kinda destinationless. You had the bosses and all that but the breaks between bosses are long when you want to prepare for them, so you're just kinda ****ing around hoping for loot and occasionally mining which thanks to the random generated events I didn't do much. So idk it felt too loose. Was damn pretty tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



hollowbunnie said:


> Fantasy Life! You would think a game with a title like that would be super fun and a chance to escape reality but no, it wasnt at all what I thought it would be! People like to compare it to animal crossing but I dont think they could be more different. The gameplay was boring and the characters yammered on and on way too long during the cut scenes. I was sadly disappointed  i had high hopes!



Yeah the cut scenes were really horrid. Especially the beginning ones just made me wanna pop out the cartridge.. just shut up butterfly. 

Pretty sure the animal crossing community will compare animal crossing to anything that's liked and has ANYKIND of similarity to animal crossing at this point. Even if it's just cutesy, or a life sim... ITS LIKE ANIMAL CROSSING. ye rite


----------



## kitten9

Cynth1a said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and Kingdom Hearts recoded, both games I got easily bored of and are now collecting dust on a shelf. ;A;



Oh my goodness, Pokemon Alpha Sapphire is amazing though, did you ever even catch Kyogre??

- - - Post Merge - - -



hayleyblack2u71 said:


> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire...it's practically the same thing as Pokemon X/Y, other than region changes...so I got bored really quickly. I wanted to like it more, but I just don't. 40$ down the drain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuut????
> Pokemon Alpha Sapphire is great???!!?!?!
Click to expand...


----------



## Panazel Maria

Mmph...>is< there a game I regret buying?

....Does GetAngry 2 (GetAmped 2) count? I spent $80 on that and >never< got a cash-only accessory. That, and it is the one MMO that boils my cauldron enough to conjure irritable black energy spirits. Worst waste of online money I've ever done.


----------



## Alienfish

I still felt StarBound was kinda distanceless for a long time so I gave up on it except for getting cards and that they took so long to fix it. I might be biased but I prefer Terraria all the time. At least it was functional from the beginning, pretty much


----------



## Ramza

hollowbunnie said:


> Fantasy Life! You would think a game with a title like that would be super fun and a chance to escape reality but no, it wasnt at all what I thought it would be! People like to compare it to animal crossing but I dont think they could be more different. The gameplay was boring and the characters yammered on and on way too long during the cut scenes. I was sadly disappointed  i had high hopes!



I was so disappointed in this game too. It portrays itself to be a game that gives the player unlimited freedom, however so much is blocked off to the player and it makes you progress through the plot to gain access to new areas. It also didn't help how lengthy all the text was, it dragged on for minutes at times. The various jobs weren't as diverse as the would seem to be either, as most of the gathering and crafting jobs were just reskins of the same minigames.

It's odd considering how much I adore Rune Factory 4 compared to Fantast Life. I guess RF4 just had more appeal to it in the since that you would actually want to listen to the character dialogue and the fact that farming and dungeon crawling were completely different mechanics instead of reskins. It also helped that Rune Factory 4 offered options such as forging and tailoring, but didn't block it off as it's own section of the game that you had to commit to while your other skills become blocked off in return. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Noiru said:


> This..so..much. Apparently they did fixed it but it never appealed to me. Probably because I'm used to Terraria and it's a better game in the genre.



Yeah, I heard that one of the most recent patches were suppose to "fix it" but I haven't had Starbound installed for almost a year now and no one will bother to say what makes the game "fixed".


----------



## Pheenic

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks, the only Zelda game I can actually say I hate. People say that Skyward Sword was linear, but at least its more hidden than ST, AND DONT EVEN GET ME STARTED ON THE TRAIN IN GENERAL UGH.

Paper Mario: Sticker Star, need i say more?

The Sims 3 for 3DS AND DS, I only got them because i didnt have a laptop at the time and now looking back they were horrid.

MySims Agents and MySims whatever the flying game is. I loved the first game when i was younger but those two are just UGH. I cant even beat Agents because of that stupid following thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass are the worst Zelda games. I p much only played them 'cause Zelda games and I regret it ugh.

Yeah, also Starbound is just a more annoying and even more pixilated Terraria for me, I never got into it at all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

I bought the original Rumble, and it only had Kanto and Sinnoh Pokemon.


----------



## Andi

Imagine anything for the Ds. I got imagine puppies and fashion designer and they SUCKED.


----------



## Rhetorik

"not really a game but a game console, i wish i didn't buy the wii u. i should've waited until more games were out."

Yeah you'll probably have it lying around until better games like the new Legend of Zelda and Xenoblade Chronicles X are released. It may be worth it in the end though, it just takes time for a system to become a beloved purchase once the right games come out. That goes for my PS Vita and 3DS. I was not a huge fan of handheld systems, but after I played Bravely Default, Persona Q, Persona 4 Golden, Fire Emblem Awakening, and Final Fantasy X HD, I changed my mind entirely. 

I do regret buying Conception II though. I feel my gag reflex whenever I mention the game.


----------



## Steelfang

I haven't regretted a whole lot of purchases, but the two ones I remember regretting are one of the Harvest Moon games I got for my 3DS. Can't remember what it was called, but I do remember there were a ton of things I hated about it, which is a shame, because I liked some of the previous HM titles I played, and expected way better than what I got. I was kind of shocked that the game received mostly positive reviews.

The other game, I bought digitally, so I can't return it. :/ I really wanted to like Pokemon X, and I was debating getting that _or_ Ocarina of Time. I really wish I'd gone for OoT. I haven't played it since a few days after I got it, which was months ago. I just don't feel any motivation to.

$40 is kind of a lot to waste on a game I dislike that I can't even return. *sigh*


----------



## Alonious_Monk

WWE: Allstars on 3DS was a great disappointment to me. 

Slow, lack of response to controls. I just found it very underwhelming.


----------



## saehanfox

The one most recent is New Super Mario Bros 2. I paid full price for a Mario game that rehashed pieces of the the two New Super Mario Bros games before it with a pointless objective and stale levels. I sold it for $30, should have read the reviews first


----------



## Llust

Kingdom Hearts for 3DS, the most recent game. Honestly, it was pretty disappointing. I've been listening to the themes of the characters and already had thoughts about buying the game for that reason, and the youtubers I watch talk about their obsession with the Kingdom Hearts series. I thought it was a great game and was convinced to buy it, but I basically wasted like $40 on a game I only played for like half an hour. I had thoughts about selling it through here, but haha..strict parents. It's probably just the fact that I found out disney characters are a part of the game that made me uninterested, but the story in general as well as the controls didn't interest me at all. I'll try getting back into it in the future..but I really just plan on playing the game on long road trips or plane rides, which won't be for awhile


----------



## Pug

rune factory 4, harvest moon: a tale of two towns, and sims 3 for 3ds


----------



## pokedude729

The Pushmo games, as I was told tgat tgey were really fun, but in actuality they were pretty boring. 
Mario Kart 7 (as my final CN reward) It's not terrible, but The controls feel kinda slippery, and it takes a while to unlock a new character. (And the cast is so small)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, am I the only one who actually likes Spirit Tracks?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Titanfall. It seemed cool when it first came out, but overtime it became really annoying. After people started unlocking more stuff it became too difficult to mount a Titan and take out the pilot. Then, when you're on the verge of killing another pilot in a Titan they always escape. I also don't want to play with NPCs. They're easy to kill and boring.


----------



## emzybob1

Fable 3!!!!


----------



## Coach

Fantasy life, I never have a chance to play it and it's kinda boring to me


----------



## Cinnymon

City Folk. It's just a more boring Wild World. Also Pokemon X.


----------



## woodlandmermaid

For 3ds, I'd say Pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity and which ever harvest moon came out on 3ds. I really wanted to like both of the games, I actually kinda got into harvest moon (but only with a friend who stopped playing).


----------



## infinikitten

Fantasy Life was cute but I played for a few hours and just can't bring myself to pick it back up. I kept waiting for it to dig its claws in like Animal Crossing did and I was sorely disappointed. Huge let down. :/

Rune Factory 4 isn't much better imo. There's no depth to the characters and I'm coming fresh off some games that had great character development and relationships in them, so the whole marriage/relationship portion of RF4 seems to hollow in comparison and that alone is pretty discouraging. I'll pick it up again and see how the next session goes but so far, meh. I'm starting to think ACNL is the only life-sim type game for me.


----------



## Cyrene

infinikitten said:


> Fantasy Life was cute but I played for a few hours and just can't bring myself to pick it back up. I kept waiting for it to dig its claws in like Animal Crossing did and I was sorely disappointed. Huge let down. :/



I can somewhat agree with this. While I really enjoyed the story the first time through, once I finished I wasn't really feeling the urge to take any other jobs to master. This is my experience, but I felt that due to the multiplayer being so limited, I felt like there wasn't much reason to take any extra jobs. Being a cook or a tailor sounds awesome and all, but what am I really going to do with those jobs besides to give myself buffs. I guess I sort've expected a more sandboxy style of gameplay, I would have definitely preferred if you could do more sandboxy things like really customize your house or owning shops or farms. 

I also liked that all of the monsters in game were well designed. I really enjoyed how every boss looked in that game, some of them were extremely creative. I liked how the combat was one button and timing based, making some of the moves hidden to you, but you had access to most of them very early on for every combat style. When you discovered a new attack mid combat, you felt like *WOAH, I JUST WENT SUPER MODE ON DAT WOLF* and that was awesome. 

I still think it's a good game and I got like 40 hours off the story mode. I think it was definitely worth the money I spent, (In my eyes) but it wasn't the sandboxy rpg that I was hoping for. I think playing tons of mabinogi back in my day had already tickled my itch for a pseudo sandbox rpg game and that may be the reason for my experience.

I definitely regret purchasing saints row 2 as it's such a bad pc port. There is also Arma 2, which I purchased to play the dayz mod, but it turns out that I don't actually find the idea of running from town A to town B and hope I find ammo for my gun while kiting 10 laggy zombies behind me very fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Ratchet & Clank Trilogy. I kinda wanted some cheap stuff so i don't play Noire 24*7 but tbh it was way bit too clunky. Keep it on the telly PS consoles please.


----------



## Dustmop

I have a newly regretted purchase.

*Harvest Moon: Animal Parade*.

Not because I don't like it. I wouldn't even know, to tell the truth. It's because my boyfriend won't stop playing it long enough for me to try it.. or play anything else on my Wii U. :v




MiceCupcakes said:


> and which ever harvest moon came out on 3ds.



Three Harvest Moon games have come out on the 3DS. I will list them off, but I'm gonna take a guess that it's the last one on my list.

There's _HM: A New Beginning_ and _Story of Seasons_, which were both developed by Marvelous, the actual company behind Harvest Moon. Though I have heard complaints about ANB; takes too much work to get anywhere, just letting your animals in and out of the barn warrants a needless cutscene, so on and so forth.


Buuuut then there's _HM: The Lost Valley_, which was developed by Natsume, a company who had only ever localized (ie, translated) HM games to publish them outside of Japan.
The Lost Valley was poorly received... Obviously. The company isn't known for _making_ games, they just translated them poorly and updated them a bit. Apparently it's reminiscent of Minecraft, which sounds a little silly for a faming sim. But all future "Harvest Moon" titled games will be developed by them; all future "Story of Seasons" titles are the Harvest Moon games you probably know a little better.

Which I can understand, they hold the copyrights to that name and all. It still feels like false advertising to publish a game under the same name when it's really nothing like the original, I mean who does that-- oh right, Banjo Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts happened, too. =p


----------



## Pharaoh

I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you. 

Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.

L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet. 

Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving. I don't have any hopes for this series anymore.


----------



## Ngan

I regret buying games like Harvest Moon because the game play is nice but I don't like to keep up with stamina and fullness throughout the game. > u <;; Tbh Harvest Moon was a hard game for me to play but it was just hard to get going.


----------



## Jarrad

bayonetta 1&2, though I got the bundle thing for free off amazon.

I might just sell it as I've literally only played the first one for like 10 minutes


----------



## Dunquixote

I regret buying is _Final Fantasy XIII-2_.  I thought the transition from XIII to XIII-2's storyline wasn't smooth; having a good storyline is what I value the most in a video game--most of the time that is; the monster catching and training was too time consuming.  I'd go more in depth of why I didn't like game and how the transition wasn't smooth, but I don't think these forums is the right place to do that; plus, it's been a year or two since I played it; also, I already wrote in depth my argument here.

I'm sure there are other games that I regretted buying, but I can't recall any of them since I don't have all my games here or it has been a long time since I tried playing the game (and the game didn't leave a deep enough imprint for me to even remember its name).


----------



## L u n a

Team Fortress 2. It literally went FTP a couple months after I got it, and the hat you got that shows you paid for it is super ugly and stupid looking on every class except sniper.


----------



## Alienfish

L u n a said:


> Team Fortress 2. It literally went FTP a couple months after I got it, and the hat you got that shows you paid for it is super ugly and stupid looking on every class except sniper.



yeah i got mine in orange box but hey then i didn't need to get extra lol


----------



## infinikitten

Pharaoh said:


> I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:
> 
> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you.
> 
> Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.
> 
> L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet.
> 
> Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving. I don't have any hopes for this series anymore.



I despised LA Noir  It's another one of those games I was really looking forward to but fell flat for me. And there were certain elements of the story that pushed my buttons so I really can't say anything good about it. -_-


----------



## Mayor Charlotte

mini ninjas for DS and guitar hero..


----------



## EndlessElements

the first Persona game (the 'remake' for PSP), The Sims 3, Persona 4 Arena, Resident Evil Revelations 2 (though i was given the money to buy it from a friend for my birthday, i still wish i would have bought something else). Sonic 2006, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Final Fantasy XIII


----------



## jeizun

resident evil revelations 2. i was super hyped for it, for reasons any RE fan would know, but the game was so dull and boring and when it ended i was just like "... that's it?" i hate the ending sooo much. love the characters, hate the game. idk if i'll ever want to play it again. huge letdown imo.


----------



## Matangi

chivalry: medieval warfare - lag lag lag lag and more lag (even on the lowest of settings)

yoshi's new island - they might was well called this one "yoshi's island 3d" because thats basically what it is

new super mario bros 2 - beat the game in a couple of hours, lame dlc, just overall boring

kingdom hearts dream drop distance - never played it

pokemon mystery dungeon gates to infinity - boring and bland

scribblenauts for the 3ds - i literally bought the same game on the ios app store for 99 cents. yeah.

simcity 5 - TERRIBLE.

pokemon black 2 - i never brought myself to finishing it.

postal 2 - glitchy mess



yeah


----------



## BerryPop

Paper Mario Sticker Star: It was good at first but the difficulty curve was insane and kinda boring :/


----------



## erikaeliseh

mine craft :/


----------



## Clement

Battlefield Hardline.  I don't fully regret buying it but if I could back I wouldn't spend $50 on it :/


----------



## Alienfish

Lovely Planet. It was cheap af though but still. Buggy as **** and movement is clunky.

Don't get it lol unless you collect badges.


----------



## infinikitten

Officially decided to get rid of both Fantasy Life and Rune Factory 4 today. Thinking of getting rid of my second copy of New Leaf as well, because while it was fun to start setting up my second town, I never finished (sooo much work and I just didn't have the patience, lol) so I think I'm ultimately better off just sticking with one town, one copy, that's it.

Radiata Stories and Mana Khemia are still gathering dust...


----------



## Tao

infinikitten said:


> Officially decided to get rid of both *Fantasy Life* and Rune Factory 4 today.




I actually sold my Fantasy Life today as well. I've not played it since I got it and I was pretty disappointed with it. I wish I sold it sooner so I got more from it (or even better, I wish I never bought it)

I got a Diddy Kong amiibo from it though. I didn't want another game, I'm already backlogged, I just wanted to make sure the trade in price didn't fall more.


----------



## Dunquixote

I regret buying_ Dissidia Final Fantasy_ (and selling it to Gamestop, who only gave me a few dollars for it) and _MySims_.  _Dissidia _did help me get interested in Final Fantasy X (and got me to buy it), I thought it was really disappointing--the gameplay and story--but it has been so long since I played it, I forgot a lot of the specific reasons I disliked it.  Same goes for _MySims[/I and all of the earliest Sims games for consoles with the exception of the Sims 2 Pets for the Playstation 2; I admit I don't remember anything about the games at all._


----------



## Alienfish

Ratchet & Clank trilogy/collection for PS Vita. I really like the games but it seems they crammed too much into the port, it was a bit clunky imo with the camera


----------



## 00jachna

DKC: Tropical Freeze, I didn't bother to finish it since the controlls were iffy to me and it was not as fun as I expected


----------



## section

For the people who regret buying fantasy life, can anyone explain fully why it is not worth buying?


----------



## Tao

section said:


> For the people who regret buying fantasy life, can anyone explain fully why it is not worth buying?



It just wasn't that fun. It didn't provide as much freedom as was promised (which was it's whole selling point).


- For starters, the difficulty was almost none existent.

- The story was...Well, it was there I guess.

- It said you could 'live the life you wanted', which is correct as long as that 'life' is a combat role where you kill things, which is my main gripe here. You can't progress through the game without combat, so you're pretty much forced into one of the three combat classes because of this.

- The combat sucks by the way, so have fun having to do it.

- The 'jobs' outside of combat were pretty lame compared to what they claimed it to be. If you've ever played 'World of Warcraft' then they're pretty much exactly the same as how professions worked in that. The only difference is you have to do a repetitive mini-game (or you can skip the mini-game if you want. Now it's *exactly* the same as WoW professions). Is that a system you would pay ?40 to play?

- Everything is just grinding. It's not a hard game, it's just repetitive grinding constantly repetitively grinding the same repetitive grinding stuff constantly. This is fine in an MMO like WoW because the grinding is something you do to waste time whilst you're waiting for a raid to start or something. It's not something I would choose to just sit down and do.

It's essetially just 'World of Warcraft DS' with 90% of the content removed and it's single player.


----------



## section

Tao said:


> It just wasn't that fun. It didn't provide as much freedom as was promised (which was it's whole selling point).
> 
> 
> - For starters, the difficulty was almost none existent.
> 
> - The story was...Well, it was there I guess.
> 
> - It said you could 'live the life you wanted', which is correct as long as that 'life' is a combat role where you kill things, which is my main gripe here. You can't progress through the game without combat, so you're pretty much forced into one of the three combat classes because of this.
> 
> - The combat sucks by the way, so have fun having to do it.
> 
> - The 'jobs' outside of combat were pretty lame compared to what they claimed it to be. If you've ever played 'World of Warcraft' then they're pretty much exactly the same as how professions worked in that. The only difference is you have to do a repetitive mini-game (or you can skip the mini-game if you want. Now it's *exactly* the same as WoW professions). Is that a system you would pay ?40 to play?
> 
> - Everything is just grinding. It's not a hard game, it's just repetitive grinding constantly repetitively grinding the same repetitive grinding stuff constantly. This is fine in an MMO like WoW because the grinding is something you do to waste time whilst you're waiting for a raid to start or something. It's not something I would choose to just sit down and do.
> 
> It's essetially just 'World of Warcraft DS' with 90% of the content removed and it's single player.




Hm.... interesting, changes my opinion on fantasy life.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

L u n a said:


> *Team Fortress 2.* It literally went FTP a couple months after I got it, and the hat you got that shows you paid for it is super ugly and stupid looking on every class except sniper.










Matangi said:


> inb4
> 
> pokemon black 2 - i never brought myself to finishing it.
> 
> inb4



Nobody disses my Pootis OR my Buffet!


----------



## Alienfish

Pootis4president lel

The Total War games.. mostly because it's graphics heavy and really slow unless you jav a top-grade desktop with latest graphics card >> I like them though. They are just flippin heavy


----------



## mob

hatred


----------



## wassop

sims 4 for sure, it was way overpriced for what you actually got and i got bored after a few hours.


----------



## TheFlyingSeal

One of the Pokemon Rangers games. I forgot which one it was, but I remember getting stuck on a level and not only that but the combat system just didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Bosca

Shadow of Mordor, full price and I got bored of it easily tbh.


----------



## Soraru

Tomodachi Life. I got somewhat addicted to it until It got repetitive.
Something with such small content with script and activities shouldn't cost 40 dollars.


----------



## Cyrene

Persona 4. One month later, I've grown a 5'o clock shadow, I've slept naught, but maybe 6 hours every two days. I've put in 70 something hours and I've just managed to finish the game. I'm so happy... Wait, is that.. Is that a new game + mode? Oh no, somebody help me.


----------



## Trio4meo

Well its not really a game but my parents bought a new Wii which is very snazzy and blue on Christmas because our first Wii broke and the next year the Wii U came out, nd now my parents won't buy me a Wii U cuz the Wii that we have is still new ::>_<::

But Yh, a game that I regret buying? Would have to be....eh I don't regret buying any of my games, I love em all but I have so many games that my parents have bought, not for me but my brother and after three days playing the game they don't play it anymore. Such a waste of moneh when they could be spending it on something much better *cough* Wii *cough* U


----------



## Alienfish

Soraru said:


> Tomodachi Life. I got somewhat addicted to it until It got repetitive.
> Something with such small content with script and activities shouldn't cost 40 dollars.



No it shouldn't, let alone half of it. But I guess that's the formula for the games, make it repetitive and stuff it with content and DLC and people will play it anyways.


----------



## addictedtocars

NBA 2K13. Just a ****in **** game in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish

addictedtocars said:


> NBA 2K13. Just a ****in **** game in my opinion.



Don't remind me.. Most sports games are the worst unless it's like racing or Wii Fit lol.


----------



## Elise

I can't think of any games I've regretted buying since I started researching them beforehand instead of just picking them at the store. I do kind of regret buying too many games recently because I don't have time to devote to all of them. This isn't a huge regret though, because I got most of them at great prices and I'm sure I will get to them all eventually. I guess I'll see if I have any proper regrets after I can try more of them out properly. 

I just have this problem of not being able to stop playing a few older games that I have already played to death so this really limits the amount of time I can spend on new games.


----------



## addictedtocars

*yeah basically...*

Any sports game besides virtua tennis 3 or racing games (my favourite genre of games) or Wii fit are just crap. Everybody seems to like them though like it's the new COD game of the sports world.


----------



## nintendofan85

Nintendogs.


----------



## Kuroh

Sims 2 for PSP

basically there's no time to do anything because your Sims' "Needs" keep needing to be replenished...


----------



## Dustmop

Everything from every Steam sale ever.

...help. ;-;


----------



## FriendlyHougen

I regret buying this one CN game called Punch Time Explosion, it's like a Cartoon Network SSB


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

Dark souls. Much hatred. such death >:c


----------



## Hamusuta

Goat Simulator. 

like wtf even the heck?


----------



## Airwriter

Bravely Default for 3ds that game could have been way better And Destiny.


----------



## Nizzy

WATCH DOGS . This game was hyped up so much and when i finally got i was disappointed. i beat the story and that was it


----------



## Squidward

Something where you're a vet for DS and you take care of ill animals. I thought guinea pigs are a kind of a lizard because they were portraid so poorly.


----------



## brutalitea

Nintendogs, Drawn to Life, and Metroid Prime Hunters. Those are the only ones I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Libra

Anything I was excited for, played a bit and then completely lost interest in, ha ha.

I bought some chess game once (to learn how to play) and never opened it. There's also Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy that for some reason I just can't bring myself to continue playing (even though so far the story was interesting enough) and then the 3DS remake of the Phoenix Wright Trilogy which I regret in the sense of "I was so excited for this game, so why the heck don't I actually _play_ it?!"


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I regret buying Sunset Overdrive. Fun game? Yes. Is it worth the money? No. The lasting appeal isn't too great imo.


----------



## Flynn

Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games for 3DS. It was soooooo bad. The multiplayer would always disconnect, too. Like, you can't use the multiplayer at all.


----------



## Mairmalade

A New Beginning/Story of Seasons. They ARE great games with some new changes I appreciate. However, after Friends of Mineral Town I haven't gotten into a handheld HM title. I love the series, but they just can't keep me engaged for more than one in-game year.


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell

Titan Fall. Probably unpopular opinion there but holy jesus it was not for me. I'm honestly one bad EP away from regretting The Sims 4 and that hurts my gamer soul to say. Dead Rising 3 only because I legitimately can't play anything involving zombies or slightly terrifying things but for some reason I thought it'd be a good idea. Same thing with Dead Island. Maybe should stop buying things with "Dead" in the title. Oh and COD Ghosts. Not that any COD is the pinnacle of gaming greatness but Ghosts was just bad. Almost swore off the series after that one. Those are the only ones that come to mind but, there's plenty of others that I can't think of.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Mairmalade said:


> A New Beginning/Story of Seasons. They ARE great games with some new changes I appreciate. However, after Friends of Mineral Town I haven't gotten into a handheld HM title. I love the series, but they just can't keep me engaged for more than one in-game year.



I thought I would feel the same way about Story of Seasons since I love old HM games and was disappointed in A New Beginning, so I still have never bought Story of Seasons and I think I'll pass on it if it's really not that great. 

I do regret buying Rayman 3D, Super Mario 3D Land, Nintendogs + Cats, another copy of ACNL, and SSB for 3DS. I just ended up selling all those games for cash since I never play them.


----------



## Sanaki

SSB4 for 3ds. =/ I couldn't fight properly with it and now my sister bought the WiiU and SSB4 for it haha.


----------



## kibasan

Crys said:


> Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast



Me too, I really disliked the game after a week or so.
And probably Journey for Ps3. It was a beautiful game but it was very short and lacked gameplay, it was more like watching a movie.


----------



## Alienfish

kibasan said:


> Me too, I really disliked the game after a week or so.
> And probably Journey for Ps3. It was a beautiful game but it was very short and lacked gameplay, it was more like watching a movie.



Pretty much all edgy indie things nowadays. I usually don't mind those graphics but I'm not paying like 20 bucks for a movie I can go see cheaper in the theaters lol


----------



## Yui Z

I bought MK7 shortly after MK8 had been released. Bad idea. Sold it the next day and made ?1 profit because I was bored to death of it after playing for the first 10 minutes.


----------



## Alienfish

Yui Z said:


> I bought MK7 shortly after MK8 had been released. Bad idea. Sold it the next day and made ?1 profit because I was bored to death of it after playing for the first 10 minutes.



Well neither are really good imo so I can understand that. Tbh the original DS mario kart were more fun event if i could never get online lol


----------



## Yui Z

Noiru said:


> Well neither are really good imo so I can understand that. Tbh the original DS mario kart were more fun event if i could never get online lol



If I'm honest, Mario Kart is only really good when you can play against friends. By the time I'd gotten MK7, everyone was playing MK8 so I immediately lost interest.

I have MK8 now, although I can't say I've played it loads still. Maybe every once in a while when someone asked if I wanted to play against them. That's about it though.


----------



## Alienfish

Yui Z said:


> If I'm honest, Mario Kart is only really good when you can play against friends. By the time I'd gotten MK7, everyone was playing MK8 so I immediately lost interest.
> 
> I have MK8 now, although I can't say I've played it loads still. Maybe every once in a while when someone asked if I wanted to play against them. That's about it though.



Eh I found it quite neat to do alone as well, at least for the handhelds part. Yea I pretty much only play MK(8) nowdays if I'm at some friends house or whatever but I prefer the earlier ones.


----------



## Keyblades

Resident Evil 5? I never play it.


----------



## Shimmer

It's funny, I've went through all of my old games back when I was a kid and there are plenty I would NEVER repurchase. Not in a million years. But I don't regret buying them simply because back then, I really enjoyed playing those games.


----------



## Astro Cake

I regret buying the first four Tropico games. They're so tedious and not fun.


----------



## Alienfish

That criminal girls.. I got it on PSN sale but eh I wonder why they ever released it here.. So damn censored and cut they should have let it stay in Japan tbh


----------



## sour

That one Harvest Moon game where you're on an island. So boring, like I don't even remember what the goal was apart from marrying the cutest dude.

The Harvest Moon where you had to collect those little elf thingies was way more fun.



Mario Party 8, boring as fork.


----------



## hzl

Crys said:


> Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast



this exactly. I thought it looked super on the adverts and stuff but yeah I just don't really find it interesting. Plus you can't really develop it much

*edit
I also just ended up making people I don't like in real life but I made them super ugly and was mean to them so yeah


----------



## AmenFashion

Unpopular opinion; Super Smash Brothers 3DS.

I've loved all of the SSB games since N64, so naturally I had to buy it for my 3DS.
A couple of fights later I came to the realization how much I hate playing it on such a small screen and the 3DS controls.
Target wouldn't let me return it since it was open, so I put it on eBay less than 24 hours later lol. It sold in 2 days.


----------



## illunie

Hydrophobia: Prophecy. I thought it would be a cute little indie puzzle game, and it was only 20 cents. I thought it would be worth it, but then I realised the game was a buggy, awful looking, boring shooter that had some water in it. The water wasn't even very nice looking.

I wasted 20 cents that day.


----------



## Brobasaur

Tales of Xillia 2. I usually love tales, but even for that series, the story was ridiculous and I hated having a silent protagonist.


----------



## Alienfish

Runeraider said:


> Hydrophobia: Prophecy. I thought it would be a cute little indie puzzle game, and it was only 20 cents. I thought it would be worth it, but then I realised the game was a buggy, awful looking, boring shooter that had some water in it. The water wasn't even very nice looking.
> 
> I wasted 20 cents that day.


That's usually the case unless it's a really good one.

Same with Lovely Planet it's buggy as hell and the controls suck


----------



## Mekan1

Metroid other M. It is still collecting dust to this moment, never played it because i heard how bad it was


----------



## ghoulish

Kitty Power's Matchmaker. I was so hyped to play it but it gets so repetitive so quickly... (*￣m￣)


----------



## sleepel

Ghosts'n Goblins... it got way too difficult very quickly.


----------



## katronsensei

Mario Party 10.
Yeah it's pretty and all but... I feel the competition slowly left the game. I haven't played since 7, and I was disappointed. It doesn't feel like a challenge anymore. The only fun part of the game is when you're playing bowser.


----------



## Hide

Super Smash Bros. Everyone said it was so good so I bought it, I played for like a few days but got bored..


----------



## Fiddle

Tomodatchi life.


----------



## creamyy

Pretty much every other ds game I own besides Acww and Sims 2.


----------



## Brobasaur

Just bought the Last of Us and regret it. So far it's just sneaking up on guys to kill them and walking through endless halls. :/


----------



## Mekan1

Brobasaur said:


> Just bought the Last of Us and regret it. So far it's just sneaking up on guys to kill them and walking through endless halls. :/



Keep playing it, it is one of the best games i have played.


----------



## Crazyredd35

Drive Club and an old game but My Sims agents, there was nothing to do after you finished the game.


----------



## Tao

Devil May Cry trilogy HD.

I bought it so that I could play though the old games without having to set up my PS2, as well as the better picture quality, both of which it does (kind of).


It's such a ****ty and lazy attempt though. All the menu's and most of the cutscenes are still in their original 4:3 aspect ratio and don't look to have been touched at all, so they look like utter **** and are so jarring to witness when the aspect ratio changes constantly from 16:9 to 4:3 every time you open the map or sit though certain cutscenes (literally, it's just *certain* cutscenes, the lazy ****s)

There are also frame rate issues in a few places and massive slowdown in one specific area of the first game. Frame rate issues and slowdown for a PS2 game running on the PS3? I really doubt that those HD textures are pushing the game over the edge, it's just an obvious ****ty port.

It also promises loads of bonus extras...That are all things seen in the original version of the games as far as I can tell. Maybe it's new content for other regions, but not the UK. I've seen all this **** before. Don't advertise new content when it isn't, just take that big 'new content' label off the EU boxes and avoid the false advertisement. Same as Square did for the UK versions of Kingdom Hearts and FFX, they didn't advertise new content here because it wasn't new content for us. It's really as simple as removing a label, yet Capcom couldn't be bothered.


Though it's Capcom, so I am actually quite happy the entire games are on the disc and they haven't instead tried to sell me the attack button as DLC.



It's such an utter joke compared the the Metal Gear Solid HD, ICO/SotC HD, Final Fantasy X/X-2 HD, Kingdom Hearts HD or pretty much any other HD collection that has properly updated all the menu's, cutscenes, audio, HUD etc to look decent on modern consoles. They can't even be bothered to lazily stretch the existing menu's.
I hope whoever was in charge of this was fired. They really shouldn't be working with video games if this thing is the best they can do.


----------



## Ezekiel

Pretty much any game that I think is a good deal in a Steam Sale, I consider. After I end up buying them, I end up regretting it. One time there was an Origin sale and I bought Need for Speed: Most Wanted. Then I remembered that I didn't like racing games.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Please don't hate me but zelda majouras mask, I have NO IDEA HOW TO PLAY IT. IM SO CONFUSED. LIKE WHAT TIME? I GET DOCTOR WHO BUT WTF.


----------



## Klave

Hmm, I think it would have to be Blazblue Continuum Shift II. The game looked cool but I never really got into it and it wasn't that fun for me so it just sat there for a few years until I sold it again.

Otherwise I think I'm happy with all of my purchases. I don't buy all too many games and ones I don't really like suck as Pok?mon mystery dungeon gates to infinity, I am glad that I at least tried it out. Most of my games are Nintendo first party and those are pretty much always great.


----------



## Shishkahuben

Pretty much every game I've gotten through a Steam sale. I have a library of over 200 games and I only ever play Medieval Total War, Team Fortress 2, and Plants Vs. Zombies. What a sad waste!


----------



## esper_wings

Watch_dogs and the zombie expansion of Red Dead Redemption were the biggest waste of money.


----------



## ProfessorTogetank

Honestly I don't have a job so I don't buy games too often. So I think I'm most likely happy or happy enough to not regret buying anything with the ones I did buy. I try to only pick games I'm certain I'll like.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

FNAF 3. It wasn't that good. 7/10.


----------



## Albuns

Tales of the Abyss, it's a good game, don't get me wrong. But I just can't sit down and finish it all the way through... It looked fun, but eventually I decided it wasn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Tales of the Abyss, it's a good game, don't get me wrong. But I just can't sit down and finish it all the way through... It looked fun, but eventually I decided it wasn't really my cup of tea.



^This. might be because I played the 3DS port at some point but really I don't get its hype and there are better JRPG games out there.


----------



## Albuns

I actually bought the 3DS version. The Gamecube one was amazing, but I just can't get into the 3DS one for some reason. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> I actually bought the 3DS version. The Gamecube one was amazing, but I just can't get into the 3DS one for some reason. xD



well the dub is horrid.. so if that's why i dont blame you. yeah i did too.. i was wait what is this crap lel


----------



## Albuns

Umeko said:


> well the dub is horrid.. so if that's why i dont blame you. yeah i did too.. i was wait what is this crap lel



xD I don't know, I think the voice work was alright. Especially Jade's, he was by far the most entertaining and one of the more developed of the cast of characters.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> xD I don't know, I think the voice work was alright. Especially Jade's, he was by far the most entertaining and one of the more developed of the cast of characters.



well idk about other releases but seems the EU ones only had english voices so that's what i'm referring to. yes im pretty picky if it's dub only i don't buy games nowadays unless i really want it


----------



## Albuns

Umeko said:


> well idk about other releases but seems the EU ones only had english voices so that's what i'm referring to. yes im pretty picky if it's dub only i don't buy games nowadays unless i really want it



Ah, I assumed EU and US had the same game. And nowadays I barely play on my 3DS at all. I mainly stick to PC and mobile.


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, I assumed EU and US had the same game. And nowadays I barely play on my 3DS at all. I mainly stick to PC and mobile.



yeah they had dub only here which kinda sucked dids because it was done very bad lol.


----------



## beffa

tomodachi life, so boring and pointless
pokemon (x i think it was?) that came out this/last year. idk i suck at pokemon games idk whY and i played it like once . . i've never ever enjoyed pokemon idk why i even got it
basically everything on my steam, i don't even play any of my games

can't think of any others


----------



## Albuns

Umeko said:


> yeah they had dub only here which kinda sucked dids because it was done very bad lol.



Ah, alright. Now I'm sorta curious as to how badly it was. Might search up a video and see~


----------



## Jarrad

"new super mario bros 3ds"

silent hill collectors edition (I think it has the first 3 games on on disk, idk its for xbox 360. literally only played it once n got frustrated with the mechanics of the game)

animal crossing new leaf (because it has literally stolen so many hours from my life)


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Ah, alright. Now I'm sorta curious as to how badly it was. Might search up a video and see~



jav a blast.. or laugh idk I hated it so was like. nah bruh not playing this.


----------



## pillow bunny

*Pokemon Rumble Blast:* I knew it wouldn't be a real Pokemon game, but I didn't think it would be THAT bad. tbh it wasn't terrible, but I ruined it for myself by trying every level again and again until I got every Pokemon. I tried some of the levels like 50 times before I realized you couldn't get the lake trio and stuff to appear until a certain point in the game. Oh, and I thought if I held the game upside down my buttons wouldn't get compressed so I always did that.

*Kirby's Epic Yarn: * I prefer the standard Kirby games.

*Imagine Teacher:* I got this for Christmas when I first got my DS. It was exactly as bad as it sounds.

*Ocarina of Time 3D:* I shouldn't have gotten this, considering I have the anniversary disk thing with the original version on it. Also I got it used from some random game store, so it didn't come with a case whywhwyhwywyhwyyywywwyw (I also got the Club Nintendo version of Majora's Mask, but I don't regret that because the anniversary version is messed up and constantly freezes).

*Animal Crossing City Folk:* I barely played it because I'm too lazy to walk all the way to my TV lol. It was fun for a bit, but then New Leaf came out, and it's better in literally every way AND portable, so I haven't played it since. At least walking with the nunchuk (idk how to spell) was fun.

*Fire Emblem Awakening:* I spent the 31 days after it came out looking online for which stores had it in stock, but couldn't find it until... THE DAY THE FREE DLC EXPIRED. also it sucked

*Pokemon X:* I played it for a day, then abandoned it for six months and beat the game in like two days so my brother could play. oops. Since I'm only really starting to play it now, I should have just waited until ORAS came out because mudkippppppppppppppppp

that's 7/13 of the games I own lel


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Pok?mon Y and Super Mario 3D Land. Both bore the death out of me.


----------



## Flop

I just love scrolling through this thread, and literally every other person regrets buying Tomodachi Life


----------



## Alienfish

Flop said:


> I just love scrolling through this thread, and literally every other person regrets buying Tomodachi Life



It is a bad game unless you are bored to death and don't have another game to play lol. Or you like chores idk


----------



## Albuns

Umeko said:


> It is a bad game unless you are bored to death and don't have another game to play lol. Or you like chores idk



Is Tomodochi Life really only about as fun as doing chores? It seemed like an interesting concept to me. xD


----------



## Alienfish

Alby-Kun said:


> Is Tomodochi Life really only about as fun as doing chores? It seemed like an interesting concept to me. xD



I tried the 'welcome' demo version cause I got when I bought the MM new 3ds xl thing and yeah pretty much.. like do this eat this build this.. blah there are better sim games out there tbh


----------



## device

all the fifa games that only change slightly each year

so much money spent


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> all the fifa games that only change slightly each year
> 
> so much money spent


lel people still buy these


----------



## Nizzy

* WATCH_DOGS​*​


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> lel people still buy these



i stopped at fifa 13 but im thinking of buying the new fifa when it's released


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> i stopped at fifa 13 but im thinking of buying the new fifa when it's released



ya at least they don't make them children friendly like mario kart 8 lol talking about sports


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

I stupidly bought nintendogs and cats for 3DS at full price -.-


----------



## Alienfish

Mayorofarcadia said:


> I stupidly bought nintendogs and cats for 3DS at full price -.-


fire emblem: awakening. i usually like those tactics and strategy games but the characters were unbalanced for me. like a healer with 10 hp come on


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ya at least they don't make them children friendly like mario kart 8 lol talking about sports



ive got most mario kart titles as well but some of them aren't that bad


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> ive got most mario kart titles as well but some of them aren't that bad



super, 64, gba and wii one are good rest are meh tbh


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> super, 64, gba and wii one are good rest are meh tbh



mkds is good ive never liked the wii version rly


----------



## Albuns

Umeko said:


> I tried the 'welcome' demo version cause I got when I bought the MM new 3ds xl thing and yeah pretty much.. like do this eat this build this.. blah there are better sim games out there tbh



So pretty much ACNL, but without as much freedom?


----------



## device

Alby-Kun said:


> So pretty much ACNL, but without as much freedom?



p much


----------



## Albuns

fwts said:


> p much



That makes me think they were trying to go for an adult version of Animal Crossing. xD


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> mkds is good ive never liked the wii version rly



ds is okay its better than 3ds/7 at least lol


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> ds is okay its better than 3ds/7 at least lol



i actually enjoyed playing mario kart 7 (played competitively for a little while)


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> i actually enjoyed playing mario kart 7 (played competitively for a little while)



yea but the AI was too uneven if you compare to other games lol. ya i played a lot online but it had the same problems as 8 in some ways


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> yea but the AI was too uneven if you compare to other games lol. ya i played a lot online but it had the same problems as 8 in some ways



you can get a bullet bill in 2nd on mk8 lol i mostly play mk7 tts (as ive got a bad internet connection to play online with other ppl)


----------



## Alienfish

fwts said:


> you can get a bullet bill in 2nd on mk8 lol i mostly play mk7 tts (as ive got a bad internet connection to play online with other ppl)



yea i know and they made all the tracks child friendly.. they did that with coconut mall in 7 too lmangoes.

i had good but nintendo servers are so crappy so it dc'd anyways


----------



## device

Umeko said:


> yea i know and they made all the tracks child friendly.. they did that with coconut mall in 7 too lmangoes.
> 
> i had good but nintendo servers are so crappy so it dc'd anyways



i just get "a communication error has occured' all the time lol


----------



## Alienfish

yea i got it often but wifi kinda sucks with those, it works fine on phones and cpu's though

but then i tell ya nintendo servers are often crap on handhelds..


----------



## Espurr

Skylanders:  Giants.  Just remembered this one.


----------



## Mayor London

Alpha Sapphire. Boring remake.


----------



## Alienfish

Mayor London said:


> Alpha Sapphire. Boring remake.



It was alright. But the lack of evolution stones ruined like most post-E4 lol.


----------



## Enny156

The Sims 4. I seriously hate EA now. And I did not like them before either. To take away CAST and the open neighbourhood.... Not nice.


----------



## allstar689

I regret buying Paper Mario: Sticker Star. I didn't look into the trailers or reviews hard enough and I just thought it was gonna be another good RPG like Paper Mario 64 or Thousand Year Door, as I did not like Super Paper Mario. But what I got was a game with way too frequently changing difficulty and no leveling system that I didn't even play for a week. 

EDIT: Apparently, this is the 666th post on this thread. How nice...


----------



## okaimii

Enny156 said:


> The Sims 4. I seriously hate EA now. And I did not like them before either. To take away CAST and the open neighbourhood.... Not nice.



I also agree with Sims 4. It's very boring.


----------



## PHOENIX

okaimii said:


> I also agree with Sims 4. It's very boring.



Sims 4 is amazing, you crazy. 

Also Spore, man I was so looking forward to that!


----------



## WonderK

I had a lot of fun with Mother 2 (Earthbound) so I decided to buy Mother 1 (Earthbound Beginnings). I've barely played it and I don't think I'll be returning to it. Bit of a let down in myself as I thought I was going to like the game a lot.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Blacklist (Wii U) - CGR Undertow was giving this game good reviews and I bought it solely for multiplayer. When I started up multiplayer, nobody was on and had to resort to the Miiverse community for someone to show up. Long story short, multiplayer sucked...


----------



## Albuns

WonderK said:


> I had a lot of fun with Mother 2 (Earthbound) so I decided to buy Mother 1 (Earthbound Beginnings). I've barely played it and I don't think I'll be returning to it. Bit of a let down in myself as I thought I was going to like the game a lot.



Might I recommend Mother 3? Mother 1 had a nice story to it, but everything was meh compared to Earthbound. xD Mother 3 improves on all the features that made Earthbound great. Heck, you might even be teary-eyed towards the end~


----------



## Vanillaton

Tomodatchi life was the biggest waste of money and time


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

WonderK said:


> I had a lot of fun with Mother 2 (Earthbound) so I decided to buy Mother 1 (Earthbound Beginnings). I've barely played it and I don't think I'll be returning to it. Bit of a let down in myself as I thought I was going to like the game a lot.



I can agree with this. I actually love Earthbound itself to pieces. However, I decided to try Beginnings first, and to be honest, it kind of infuriated me due to the flawed mechanics that appeared in earlier RPGs, such as no indication of when random encounters would appear (like the enemies visibly appearing in the sequels, or the grass patches in Pokemon). I also thought there was no really effective way to indicate where places were, and combined with the fact that you're not blocked from going anywhere early in the game, could potentially be disastrous if you don't want to lose all of your money. Believe me; I went the wrong way and got destroyed by a tiger just because I went where I wasn't supposed to. 

I understand that there were limitations at the time, but that doesn't stop it from being irksome.


----------



## Perri

Ocarina of Time. I'm not good at video games. I was considering restarting and playing it. But then I found out my Grandfather died as I was loading the game into my XL and that's all I think about when I think of OoT. Don't pity me. I'm fine. I just want my 40 bucks back.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Probably my 3DS XL because after 1 yr the NEW 3DS came out which is a big deal breaker for me.

for games on my 3ds...itll be shin megami tensei 4. It was all expensive and i love persona but shin megami tensei was a bit disappointing for me


----------



## OreoTerror

Borderlands....
I'm sorry but I took that back so quick.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I got The Order with my PS4, it even pisses me off having that in my games cabinet. As soon as i go somewhere I can trade it in, I will. The game is just sitting there, silently sneaking under my skin, being all crappy and arrogant. It needs to go, asap.


----------



## tobi!

OreoTerror said:


> Borderlands....
> I'm sorry but I took that back so quick.



Personally, it's one of my favorites but my other friend hated the cell-shading.


----------



## ZekkoXCX

Sonic 06
The only game i totally regret buying
No one can go over him


----------



## inkling

beffa said:


> tomodachi life, so boring and pointless
> pokemon (x i think it was?) that came out this/last year. idk i suck at pokemon games idk whY and i played it like once . . i've never ever enjoyed pokemon idk why i even got it
> basically everything on my steam, i don't even play any of my games
> 
> can't think of any others



lol steam.


----------



## device

some games on steam are bs


----------



## brutongaster

story of seasons. it's so hideous that i can't force myself to get into it


----------



## Jocelyn Cohen

_LOTR: War in the North, Collector's Edition_: Not because it's a bad game, (which it isn't), but because there's a mine field of game-breaking glitches. I've never been able to finish.


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

I don't have any games that I regret buying, but there ae games that I own that I think "Why do I own this again?" to myself.

Like all these games I've either never played or only played for like 2 hours tops.
Final Fantasy 13 Lightning Returns.  I've probably played it for like 1 hour. 
Killzone 3.  Got it for my birthday last year, never put in into my PS3 once.  
LA Noire.  Played it for like 30 mins to to an hour.  
The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess.  Like 30 mins play time.
Like half of my Steam library.  Like half of my games were games I've bought out of wim when on sale or games that I've hardly played.
Last one, Wario Ware inc, Mega Party Games for Gamecube.  I got that game when I was like 12, and I didn't know that it was a game that is primarily played with 2 or more people.  Too bad I didn't have 2 controllers, or anyone to play with for that matter.

There are probably more games, but I cant think of what other ones.


----------



## JellyDitto

Even though I didnt technically buy pokemon shuffle since it's "free", It was one of the worst games I've ever played. I've_ Literally _thrown my 3ds across the room just because the game was so frustrating.


----------



## Shimmer

occooa said:


> some games on steam are bs



I have around 12 games on Steam and I haven't purchased any of them. They were all bought for me as gifts by friends and that is why I feel bad for not playing them. They're boring. >_<


----------



## SackBoyMikey

animal crossing new leaf jk my fave game so far!


----------



## nagasaki

child of light


----------



## Wholockian

I regret buying Tomodachi Life as it is pretty repetitive. I dont think it was worth ?27, and I really wish I'd just brought games for the xbox instead. I feel like there was WAY to much hype for this game, and it was just boring for me


I also somewhat regret buying Assassins Creed 3 as I cant make any progress. The game carries on freezing for no reason (the disk is in perfect condition), and I cant progress. It is a pretty buggy game anyway, and the storyline doesnt match up as well to the older games. Luckily I didnt have to spend that much on it, so my regret isnt that high.


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

honestly, omega ruby. i bought it during the remake hype and then remembered.

i hated the hoenn games.

and now im debating selling it to gamestop or keeping it because i literally dont even have a save file on it that's how much i've ignored it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I kind of regret buying Kid Icarus: Uprising. Not because it's a bad game, but because I'm too lazy to play it.


----------



## RambaRal

Thief. It had bad reviews but I bought it anyway because, at the time, there wasn't a whole lot of games to choose from on the new consoles. "It can't be that bad!" was my original thought.

Boy was I wrong. I think I put a total of 8 hours into it trying to make the 60$ worth it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RambaRal said:


> Thief. It had bad reviews but I bought it anyway because, at the time, there wasn't a whole lot of games to choose from on the new consoles. "It can't be that bad!" was my original thought.
> 
> Boy was I wrong. I think I put a total of 8 hours into it trying to make the 60$ worth it.



I downloaded that when it was free for XBL gold members. It felt like an inferior version of Dishonored. I ended up just deleting it for storage space. Definitely not what I was hoping for.


----------



## Chromie

DarkDesertFox said:


> I downloaded that when it was free for XBL gold members. It felt like an inferior version of Dishonored. I ended up just deleting it for storage space. Definitely not what I was hoping for.



Dishonored is an inferior version of the original Thief. God I wish Thief for the current consoles wasn't ass.

I regret buying the Bioshock series on Steam.


----------



## Goldenapple

SSB4, Wipeout 2, Angry Birds, Sonic Generations, Donkey Kong Returns...


----------



## Astro Cake

All of the Counter Strike games. I don't see myself playing them.


----------



## Rey

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask, so far the only 3DS game I regret buying. I spent money for a new version, and had to give it away 3 days later (it's ironic if you have played the game).


----------



## Coste

Agreed


----------



## alesha

This ds game called......dolphin life? Something like that.
It was booorrring! I got ?90 and it was 3 for ?20, also victorious (Nickelodeon)


----------



## strawbewwy

I recently bought a harvest moon game for my 3ds.. i dont know why i bought it because i dont even like farming!


----------



## tobi!

Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate


----------



## Buggy

I got Disney Infinity when I was like, 9. It was super boring and wasn't worth hundreds of dollars. ;-;
Also Bravely Default. Nothing wrong with it, the story is awesome, but I don't have enough time to play it, with homework in mass production and us kids with our short attention spans, haha.


----------



## Elvis Is Bae

Five Nights at Freddy's mobile version. Most definitely. *whispers* Oh dear god please don't hurt me anyone .-.


----------



## Solus

I regret buying Assassin Creed Unity and Final Fantasy 14: A realm reborn collector's edition.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

tomadachi life,steamworld dig,earthbound,street fighter 2,acnl,accf


----------



## Alienfish

Norski said:


> Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate



Hm.. interesting actually considering 3U was pretty bad, imo 4U must be good to me


----------



## pokedude729

pocketdatcrossing said:


> tomadachi life,steamworld dig,earthbound,street fighter 2,acnl,accf



What did you dislike about earthbound?


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88

Ones I can name at the top of my head right now would include Code of Princess, N+ for the DS, Let's Tap, and Okamiden.
-Code of Princess was alright but I grew tired of it after I completed story mode 2-3 times and gave up on that one mission with protecting villagers from monsters at night.
-Got nothing to say for N+.
-I literally got Let's Tap for that catchy theme song and the bright colorful box art.
-As for Okamiden, it was enjoyable but I would rather have played the original Okami.


----------



## yoyo98

Crash of the Titans for the Wii... It's a great concept, but um... Can they maybe not just come up with some random idea and slap Crash Bandicoot onto it? This just wasn't what I expected. It's nothing like Crash's other games.

(Also, they mutilated the characters, especially Uka Uka... I didn't even know it was him at first... o.o)


----------



## 3skulls

Harvest Moon The Lost Valley. That Game is the worst HM Game I ever played. 

Pac-Man Party. I bought that game for a family game night and all 4 of us playing did not understand what was going on.


----------



## peniny

i bought it a while ago but fantasy life for sure. it was honestly one of the worst games i've ever experienced.


----------



## roselilywood

Mario Kart Wii. It just wasn't worth it stressing over all these funky kong apes


----------



## Jellalf

Mario sticker star? forgot what its called... it was so boring i dropped it within 3 days


----------



## Alienfish

roselilywood said:


> Mario Kart Wii. It just wasn't worth it stressing over all these funky kong apes



Don't remind me getting characters. I never got Funky Kong but hunting lots of the other ones.. jfc


----------



## Ji-Woo

Fantasy Life. It was advertised as Animal Crossing like with RPG elements. What it turned out to be was just an average generic action RPG with a slight emphasis on crafting and character customization. Dragon Quest III already had pretty much every aspect that Fantasy life had, only it had a better story and it was made 20 years earlier.  I was kinda pissed that I preordered it. ;/


----------



## Lady Black

Dark Souls for PS3. Nope. Also, wasn't crazy about Fantasy Life either. Got boring after hitting Creator in almost all the lives.


----------



## visibleghost

haven't really bought any I regret buying, I think a lot about buying something before buying... I guess one thing would be buying stardoll (lol) star membership thing twice for 10 kr each time (a bit more than a dollar) I did have a lot of fun with it though so whatever :<

 I have gotten games as gifts that I never finished and didn't really lik though, like some games from my brothers, some anime looking game called something like xillia, etc. It's not always that they were bad, just that I didn't feel like finishing them and wouldn't have bought them myself.


----------



## peniny

Ji-Woo said:


> Fantasy Life. It was advertised as Animal Crossing like with RPG elements. What it turned out to be was just an average generic action RPG with a slight emphasis on crafting and character customization. Dragon Quest III already had pretty much every aspect that Fantasy life had, only it had a better story and it was made 20 years earlier.  I was kinda pissed that I preordered it. ;/



this 100%!!!

i also agree on paper mario sticker star. the idea was fun at first but then it just became repeatitive and boring. you can only handle so much of the same fights / storyline / etc.


----------



## cinny

peniny said:


> this 100%!!!
> 
> i also agree on paper mario sticker star. the idea was fun at first but then it just became repeatitive and boring. you can only handle so much of the same fights / storyline / etc.



same, it was cute and all but stopped playing it after a week or less.


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

pokedude729 said:


> What did you dislike about earthbound?



It just wasn't really my thing.
I wished I played it when I was younger,I feel like I would've enjoyed it much more back then :/


----------



## Uly

Dark souls -.-


----------



## Llunavale

3skulls said:


> Harvest Moon The Lost Valley. That Game is the worst HM Game I ever played.



This. I didn't like Lost Valley much ;/

I also regret buying Home Town Story (I don't even know what I was thinking, the details on the box didn't even appeal to me but I gave it a chance anyway) and Tomodachi Life - Tomodachi I did actually enjoy, I just got bored of it after a very short while

Oh. SimCity 2013 too. Just...what a disappointment, I was such a fan of the SimCity games  the warning were all over the place, I was a fool


----------



## Halloqueen

Mario Golf World Tour. I got it with the intention of playing with friends online, but I am godawful at it. No matter how good of a round I play, I can't beat the top AI on the first course. Meaning I am unable to even unlock any other course variations. I thought because I was decent at golf in Grand Theft Auto V that it might translate a bit to being decent at Mario Golf. How wrong I was. I'm considering selling it and seeing what I can get for it.

I also regret buying Super Smash Bros. for the 3DS. I like the stages that are exclusive to the 3DS version, but Super Smash Bros. was not created with a handheld like this in mind. From all the reports of broken circle pads, I'm terrified of trying to play it seriously and hold myself back. The only real reason I got it was so that I could have Mewtwo early, so I may as well just sell it too.


----------



## cherrysplash

Pikmin 3

I didn't know how you can save...


----------



## clusa

It autosaves after each day.  And pikmin is awesome.


----------



## Alienfish

the steam version of the rct2 game cause it's broke af and crashing like every minute


----------



## Demquas

I got Fantasy Life and played with it for one day. Wasn't what I expected. I feel like I should play with it a bit more just so I wouldn't be wasting money.


----------



## Cyan Flare

There's only one game that I truly REGRET purchasing, and that was Lego Marvel Superheroes on 3DS. Don't get me wrong, I ADORE that game - but not on 3DS. I though it was going to be exactly the same as my Xbox360 version, but just on a smaller screen. I was wrong. The camera stayed in pretty much one place, the gameplay was boring, and I just... I just sent it back. I just said "nope, it may be what I ordered but it isn't what I wanted."

I was also disappointed with Kinectimals for the Xbox360 Kinect. It wasn't as good as I was expecting, and Kinect doesn't seem to work too well. But it's really cute game, I'll give it that. I prefer Fantastic Pets.
And then there's Minecraft. I was sort of expecting better form such a popular game, but in all honest it's a little difficult to play on computer and I just get bored of it after a while. I haven't played it in ages, and maybe if I play the story mode I won't get as fed up, but in all honesty I just enjoy creating towns and patterns in Creative Mode. No hate on the game, it's great, original, and extremely well made; I don't regret buying it either, as I said. I just could live without it.


----------



## cIementine

sims 3 island paradise. it was just really slow and lagged all the time.


----------



## tearypastel

sims 3. i got it for my birthday (19th dec), played with it for 6 days until christmas (25th dec) when i got sims 4 (SO much better). it also broke my computer for a couple days and i was like 'nope bye bye'
i mean it's a great game and i could list all the differences (color wheel, open world, toddlers ect) but 4 is just more streamlined and has a better system for like everything (making mods, interface, emotions, create-a-sim) so yep. it came with a stuff pack and showtime and i also got the katy perry stuff pack with was pretty shiat tbh. all on origin for like $40 and took up like all my space on my harddrive and i was sick of it by then.


----------



## Alienfish

fate/EXTRA.

really bad port to the vita and it's not good neither as fate series nor as a visual novel. also it's p much a SMT ripoff(or reverse lol i prefer smt/persona)


----------



## Inka

Ouch, quite a lot actually. But the ones that disappointed me the most was the two Professor Layton I played (I don't remember the first one, some with time travel and recently Miracle Mask) and both DS Zeldas and Four Swords as well.


----------



## Dim

So far Happy Home Designer is a disappointment. Then again I expected it to be like the other animal crossing games.


----------



## liszst

The Beginner's Guide on Steam. I REALLY like Stanley Parable so I thought this one would be good too. This game's story made me uncomfortable, like I was intruding in someone's mind. I'm pretty sure that was the point but--- man, it wasn't... I just-- An hour after playing, I asked for a refund.


----------



## Kaitrock

I really really regret buying Skyrim. Those wolves are terrifying and its so easy to get lost. Its just so boring! I wish there was more humor in it.


----------



## Squidward

Honestly I regret buying ACNL! I bought the Nintendo 3DS just to play it and now I seem to have grown out of it.


----------



## sej

Tomadachi life, it gets boring very quickly


----------



## Crea

Honestly Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, since I haven't even gone past the second gym.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hmmm too many to remember but I hate that I got Tomodachi Life haha I rarely play it like ever honestly, was into it for about 40 hours now just don't even touch it, I also regret a few others I am not sure with one of my Steam game called D4: Dark Dreams Don't Die like has 2 1/2 episodes and not sure I feel too into it Dx


----------



## mintellect

I regret buying a lot of games. The first game I ever got I got super into, and then when I bought another game I completely abandoned the first game and got super into the next one. And then I bought another game and abandoned the other game... And the cycle continues.

I had to rewrite this comment like 3 times what the heck TBT

- - - Post Merge - - -

People are talking about Tomodachi Life and yeah, I don't really play it anymore. Mainly because I made so many cringeworthy Miis of people I made up who didn't exist, and I don't want to delete them one by one. I also messed with the 3Ds clock for games like ACNL, and that caused Tomodachi Life to think I was cheating and I couldn't do much. In fact right now it's about a month or two behind and I know the same thing'll happen if I try to turn the clock back.
Fantasy Life I don't play much anymore mainly because I got tired of grinding. You have to grind for things to level up and it gets really boring. I'm at Demi Creator Miner and scince I don't have enough level to mine the rocks I need to get Creator Rank, I have to grind by chipping away at other rocks, which takes forever. And I need to catch specific fish for Legend Angler, I'm currently at Hero and although I'm at the proper level the right fish just won't spawn.
It's so annoying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also Super Smash Bros for the 3Ds. Since my L button doesn't work anymore playing is hard. The graphics aren't as good as the Wii U version and I just play it a lot less often. And I can't update the game on the 3Ds because not enough memory, so no online play.


----------



## Alienfish

Crea said:


> Honestly Pokemon Omega Ruby/Alpha Sapphire, since I haven't even gone past the second gym.



i agree. and the fact you cant get some trade/evolve/stone items without doing battle frontier makes it suck even harder.


----------



## enderknux

Crys said:


> Tomodachi life. Got boring rlly fast



Agreed.

I also regret buying a few little kids games that the box made it sound better and more grown up than it was ><


----------



## DreadSpecialist

I Am Alive
it has a hard time keeping my interest, or making me want to play again orz


----------



## Soot Sprite

Super Smash Bros.__. I mean I liked it at first but I guess it got old, and with how many people broke their systems playing it it made me scared to actually get into it xD idk that kind of system isn't really my style but I thought I'd give it a try *shrug* wasn't my thing.


----------



## Princess

animal crossing


----------



## HungryForCereal

mario kart 7. i hardly ever play it now. those japanese players who always seem to win make the game unenjoyable for me. like are they hacking or what?


----------



## emolga

pocketdatcrossing said:


> tomadachi life,steamworld dig,earthbound,street fighter 2,acnl,accf



jeez, really? i thought city folk and new leaf were really great additions to the series, especially compaired to wild world.


----------



## Tao

Borderlands. It's just sooooooooooo boring.

I've actually owned it twice now, sold it days after I first owned it. My friend convinced me to buy it a second time with "but it'll be fun with co-op", which to be fair is usually true with even the worst games. No, somehow Borderlands still managed to be boring in co-op. Well done, Borderlands. 

Now I have Borderlands just sitting there being useless and ****ty because it'll probably cost me more to get rid of it than leaving it on a shelf.


----------



## mintellect

snoozit said:


> mario kart 7. i hardly ever play it now. those japanese players who always seem to win make the game unenjoyable for me. like are they hacking or what?



Yeah, barely play any of my MK titles anymore. Don't really play any of my 3Ds games except Animal Crossing.
Should sell my others to Gamestop or something and get some cash for them.


----------



## Mango

fnaf 3


----------



## piske

A lot of games on Steam :< I get suckered by the deals! I think I played Fez for exactly 5 seconds


----------



## glow

to the people that are non-jokingly saying acnl: ???????

the worst game I've bought was hyrule warriors.. biggest let down when I expected a "real" LOZ game


----------



## Mango

ok wait fnaf3, tomodachi life, maybe acnl, and shelter

fnaf 3 tried too hard, tomodachi life is nice to play sometimes but i could go without it, acnl isnt fun anymore compared to the other ones, and i never play shelter


----------



## bloomwaker

New Skylanders game on the 3DS. I should have just waited for someone to sell the Bowser amiibo hybrid on e-bay or something. 8I

I should have waited on Chibi Robo as well, from what I hear. Oh well. Bad decisions to live with and learn from.


----------



## otomatoe

Tomodachi Life. I bought it *only* because I watched it's mega-appealing adverts when I'm in Japan and a lot of people in Japan play it (noticing by their streetpass' recent software). So I thought, wow why not... after a day playing, I thought, wow why i even bother to buy this </3

Story of Seasons. I just don't get the HM vibe on this game, thought it'll be as cool as the old HM, but sadly not for me :/ I didn't even finish a year in the game. I even didn't have any interest with all eligible dudes and dudettes so the regret grew on me 



ACNL obviously. Because it "forced" me to concern more about the talking penguin who wants to come to see my house at 6.00 pm rather than to have dinner with friends and socialize. lol just kidding I love NL


----------



## MegaAquaKat

its not really considered buying but more of having to buy membership (aka its like a limited dlc) for a ton of online games.
and i regret buying the majoras mask remake for the 3ds (since its in japanese and the text goes by too fast so i have no idea what to do)
AND ELDER SCROLLS ONLINE!!! THAT ONE!!!


----------



## cony

Persona Q. Stuck with the same place and dungeon


----------



## Alienfish

cony said:


> Persona Q. Stuck with the same place and dungeon



Yeah I've heard it's like that. It's ticks me off because way too much dungeon crawl like Etrian Odyssey(hates those). I prefer 4 so much smh


----------



## cherrypup309

all the nintendogs i got. They never listened and it got really boring trying to play with the ones i already owned.


----------



## apharel

I bought The Last Story years ago and it's still sealed. T_T


----------



## Llunavale

Moko said:


> Yeah I've heard it's like that. It's ticks me off because way too much dungeon crawl like Etrian Odyssey(hates those). I prefer 4 so much smh



Oh man, I didn't like Persona Q much because the game play was basically just Etrian Odyssey...I really like dungeon crawlers of all shapes and sizes but, damn, Persona Q was disappointing in that aspect.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I regret buying Project Mirai.

I don't even know what I was expecting, honestly. I like rhythm games and that's about the only aspect of Mirai I like. Damn.


----------



## Joy

Moko said:


> Yeah I've heard it's like that. It's ticks me off because way too much dungeon crawl like Etrian Odyssey(hates those). I prefer 4 so much smh



Glad I saw this. I was thinking about buying Persona Q ( currently watching a Persona 4 gamplay since I don't own a Vita).I'm new to the Persona franchise and thought Persona Q would be a good game to get ( only hand-held I have is a 3DS). I've actually never played a dungeon crawler game before.


----------



## iamnothyper

diablo 3 and the expansion. why did i do it. why.


----------



## AkiBear

Danganronpa, lmao. I got a PS Vita for Christmas just for it. I pre-ordered it back in late 2013 and got it in mid February 2014, and it was just so... eh.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

AkiBear said:


> Danganronpa, lmao. I got a PS Vita for Christmas just for it. I pre-ordered it back in late 2013 and got it in mid February 2014, and it was just so... eh.



Really? Danganronpa 1 is alright, but you are really missing out with Danganronpa 2, in my opinion it's great! I loved the story, artistic style and the trials were super fun! But of course that is your opinion.

I regret buying Dead Rising: Riptide. Admittedly the first game had many problems, but I'm a sucker for zombie games so I considered it a guilty pleasure. But Riptide on the other hand, I played twice and was just like... Ugh why did I waste my money.


----------



## Airy

Guild Wars: Nightfall. I got it because my boyfriend at the time played it, but I couldn't really get into it. It looks like the servers are still up so someday I might give it a try again...
AC:CF, because it's too similar to WW and I didn't like the control scheme. And now the online functionality is gone unless I hack my Wii...which I left back in the States.
I also have a large backlog of games that I haven't played much and I feel regretful about letting the backlog get that way whenever I buy a new game.


----------



## Alienfish

Joy said:


> Glad I saw this. I was thinking about buying Persona Q ( currently watching a Persona 4 gamplay since I don't own a Vita).I'm new to the Persona franchise and thought Persona Q would be a good game to get ( only hand-held I have is a 3DS). I've actually never played a dungeon crawler game before.


I'd rather get the Shin Megami Tensei spinoffs for (3)DS.. not the best either cause the curve gets very uneven after a while, at least in the old ones but still better than Q I believe.

Also yeah Danganronpa. I bought the first one for Vita at some point, I was wait.. what no. Way too "leet" and unenjoyable for me


----------



## GalacticGhost

snoozit said:


> mario kart 7. i hardly ever play it now. those japanese players who always seem to win make the game unenjoyable for me. like are they hacking or what?



I don't really play it anymore, but for a different reason - I've been having more fun playing Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Mari_AC

Sometimes I regret buying ACNL. I still play sometimes, but it's kind of... meh. I bought my 2DS just for it. I'll soon get a PS4, much better games


----------



## Alienfish

SuperStar2361 said:


> I don't really play it anymore, but for a different reason - I've been having more fun playing Mario Kart 8.



most mario kart were better than 8. i hated how they remade the tracks, especially yoshi valley(it was supposed to be that annoying tbh, same with rainbow road 64).

lol those japanese on 7 was p fun but it was obviously they game on that 24*7 mangoes.


----------



## RainCrossing

well I have 25 games and I only play 3:
Pokemon Alpha Sapphire
Mario Kart 7
Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## ceanes

I bought Rust. It was the worst $20 I ever spent. Though I probably shouldn't have bought a game in alpha. But all my friends were playing it, so I got it.  The worst thing about it? It was on steam, so no refund.


----------



## GuerreraD

Pok?mon Gates to Infinity 

I was really excited and all over-emotional when it came out, but... I got quickly disappointed. The two previous MD were fantastic, amazing beyond words (this is my personal opinion, ok?), so of course I was expecting something absolutely awesome for the third game. And not that is "bad", it simply... the other two felt way better to me.

The 3D were kinda good, but I belong to a generation of sprites, so that alone isn't enough for not make me sad. The story plot was meh, and the pkmn avalaible were sooo few... ok, I understand they weren't able to put +600 beings in the game (they actually couldn't? Hum...).

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> PMD: Gates To Infinity, soooo watered-down compared to the other games. I got it b/c I wanted to play as Snivy lmao but the game was so slow I have no desire at all to re-play it which makes it not worth the price to me. I'll probably give it to my niece once she can read better. :V



I am totally with you about this. I've just posted a comment similar to yours.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wendy Marvell said:


> I never bought the games because I quit pokemon, although before I quit I always wanted to get ORAS. I just refuse to go back into pokemon, and don't even mention Delphox. lol The pokemon are horribal, Delphox, Diggersby, Yvetal, Xerneas, Chesnaught, etc, not to mention I didn't like Mega Evolution. They ruined pokemon by mega evolving.



OMG, someone else in the world who doesn't praise megas and actually dislikes it!  I am so happy right now! I quit pkmn after Black&White, didn't even bother with B2W2 not wanting to see a mixed Kyurem. And actually, after seeing that, I grabed my old GBColor and played through Red version again  Some time since I felt this happy!


----------



## BetaChorale

Spirit Camera for 3DS. I thought it would have been something like Fatal Frame.


----------



## Zulehan

Humorously enough, the one game I bought months ago but never bothered playing (_The Last Story_ for Wii) became one of my brother's favorite games. I would have regretted buying a game I could afterward never find the motivation to play if my brother did not spend so much time with it, and if it was not a relatively cheap buy in the first place (about $25).


----------



## Libra

My second copy of Animal Crossing: New Leaf, I guess, since I just don't use it. x_x


----------



## Zulehan

I also ended up getting extra copies of _Animal Crossing: New Leaf_, both used and dirt cheap but with only cosmetic issue. One I sold to Amazon to get something else, and the other copy I gifted to a friend.


----------



## Araie

Hm.. I must sadly say _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity_, _Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon_, _Paper Mario Sticker Star_ and _Yoshi's New Island_. Although I do love each of the franchises, I just had difficulty playing the games themselves.. and to this day, I have never each touched those games again.


----------



## Solus

I regret buying GTA 5 for 60 dollars on steam. xD


----------



## danceonglitter

Like many others, I regret getting Tomodachi Life - it looked so good from the adverts, and I liked it a lot when I first got it, but it just got really boring really fast, and now I barely even play it - in fact, half the time I forget I even have it till I go to play another game and see the icon on my 3DS.
I also kind of regret Pokemon Omega Ruby - I have Alpha Sapphire and loved and completed that, then I wanted to play again but didn't wanna reset so I decided to get Omega Ruby so I wouldn't have to reset - think I got to the third gym, then stopped playing because I got another game and now I can't remember the last time I played it


----------



## Alienfish

Araie said:


> Hm.. I must sadly say _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity_, _Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon_, _Paper Mario Sticker Star_ and _Yoshi's New Island_. Although I do love each of the franchises, I just had difficulty playing the games themselves.. and to this day, I have never each touched those games again.



Dark Moon was soooo bad comparing to the GC original and controls were clunky af :/


----------



## Minerva

I downloaded smash bros for my 3ds but the graphics don't compare to how they look on the wii u and it took up too much space.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I regret buying Sims 3. It is completely foreign to me compared to the Sims 2 I used to play on the Gamecube. It seems complicated to me for some reason so I haven't touched it much.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

DarkDesertFox said:


> I regret buying Sims 3. It is completely foreign to me compared to the Sims 2 I used to play on the Gamecube. It seems complicated to me for some reason so I haven't touched it much.



I feel this way but regarding the sims 3 to the sims 4. I love the sims 2 and 3, but the sims 4 is so... ugggghhhhh. I got it for my birthday last year and only played it twice. I really just can't get into it like I did the other games.


----------



## tobi!

DarkDesertFox said:


> I regret buying Sims 3. It is completely foreign to me compared to the Sims 2 I used to play on the Gamecube. It seems complicated to me for some reason so I haven't touched it much.



I played the Sims 1 and then jumped over to Sims 3. COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Araie said:


> Hm.. I must sadly say _Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity_, _Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon_, _Paper Mario Sticker Star_ and _Yoshi's New Island_. Although I do love each of the franchises, I just had difficulty playing the games themselves.. and to this day, I have never each touched those games again.



Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity I hate because they wouldn't let me stack missions. That's the only reason I hate it tbh.


----------



## Tao

Minerva said:


> I downloaded smash bros for my 3ds *but the graphics don't compare to how they look on the wii u* and it took up too much space.




I mean, I regret buying Smash 3DS too but I have to ask, how closely exactly did you expect the graphics to resemble the Wii U version?


----------



## Kaioin

Home Town Story.

It was so cheap.


----------



## AnonymousFish

I might pissed people off with this but oh god I hated Destiny. I'm out 60 for it, and I could, at most, get $4 from gamestop if I returned it, too.


----------



## AkiBear

If I had to pay full price for it, Alice: Madness Returns. I luckily got it while it was on a huuuge sale and was only like $2 and the original price is $20. $20 for it ain't worth it and I would've felt a lot of regret after beating it.


----------



## ashjaed

Bioshock 1&2
Don't get me wrong
I actually love bioshock

But who's the idiot who bought it for Windows when they don't have a Windows computer? ME

Don't buy games while hungover, kids.


----------



## Blueskyy

Sticker Star


----------



## Zulehan

I hope I do not regret getting _Super Paper Mario_ (Wii). I remember thinking it looked kinda barren while watching some playthroughs, though I started to gain interest in how different the story was compared to typical Mario games, and also was encouraged by the defense brought up for it by Chuggaconroy during his own playthrough of the game. 

Relatedly, there has been no shortage of wonderful platformers for me to get on Wii U, from _Super Mario 3D World, Yoshi's Woolly World, Captain Toad, Rayman Legends, Super Mario Maker_, etc, for the Wii U itself, the many compatible Wii platformers such as _Kirby's Epic Yarn, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kirby's Dream Collection, Wario Land: Shake It!_, etc., and virtual console platformers that I missed out from even earlier Nintendo consoles. So I am definitely going to give this less-than-best-loved Paper Mario entry a shot to feed my love for platformers.


----------



## Araie

Zulehan said:


> I hope I do not regret getting _Super Paper Mario_ (Wii). I remember thinking it looked kinda barren while watching some playthroughs, though I started to gain interest in how different the story was compared to typical Mario games, and also was encouraged by the defense brought up for it by Chuggaconroy during his own playthrough of the game.
> 
> Relatedly, there has been no shortage of wonderful platformers for me to get on Wii U, from _Super Mario 3D World, Yoshi's Woolly World, Captain Toad, Rayman Legends, Super Mario Maker_, etc, for the Wii U itself, the many compatible Wii platformers such as _Kirby's Epic Yarn, Kirby's Return to Dreamland, Kirby's Dream Collection, Wario Land: Shake It!_, etc., and virtual console platformers that I missed out from even earlier Nintendo consoles. So I am definitely going to give this less-than-best-loved Paper Mario entry a shot to feed my love for platformers.


I must say this right now; _Super Paper Mario_ is amazing. The story is especially the best part. I'm sure you will like it!


----------



## Shimmer

I regret asking for Sonic and the Secret Rings for Christmas. I ended up getting a copy from my mom and my aunt so now I'm stuck with two of the crappy games. 

I now know that with Sonic games you really have to do your research before you buy a game. You can't depend on Sega to make a solid great Sonic game every time.


----------



## tumut

Shimmer said:


> I regret asking for Sonic and the Secret Rings for Christmas. I ended up getting a copy from my mom and my aunt so now I'm stuck with two of the crappy games.
> 
> I now know that with Sonic games you really have to do your research before you buy a game. You can't depend on Sega to make a solid great Sonic game every time.



try sonic dreams collection


----------



## aliscka

I really regret buying Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. The graphics are absolute trash and the game _feels_ like it's trying really hard to be New Leaf... you, as the carpenter person in the town, build town projects and place them around town and such. It's just not fun. Plus, all the bachelors are super boring.

I also regret Story of Seasons. That game is SUPER confusing; there's just too much going on and I feel really pressured to spend my days exactly right. It turns out the only Harvest Moon game I really enjoy is Magical Melody.  It's the only HM game where they got the controls right. (I feel like they hit the sweetspot in Rune Factory 4, but that's not a HM game.) Plus, like, 10 bachelors?! Gimme, gimme. The more characters the better.


----------



## jim

i regret getting that mountain game. i got it twice. i had some change leftover on my itunes card and decided eh, maybe its better on my phone than on steam. it makes both my computer and iphone run so hot despite the relatively low polygon count and it's really boring. it'd be more interesting if things actually happened at a faster rate but you've gotta leave it running and i'm not about that battery draining life.

there's a buck ninety nine that i'm never getting back, sadly.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Maybe adventure time ice king stole trash or whatever, idek anymore tbh haha.
I played the demo and found it fun but when I got the actual game I didn't even play it, it was like, as soon as I got it I knew I made a big mistake.


----------



## Ryona

I agree with Sonic and the Secret Rings. I also regret getting this game... I didn't buy another Sonic game till Sonic Lost world and that one was just ok to me.


----------



## LegallyBlondie

Ah, that's an easy one. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Gates to Infinity. What a terrible game. Ugh.


----------



## Alienfish

The Fruit of Grisaia. I got it on sale so sure not too much but I have a feeling it would be better on a console :/ Shan't complain cause it's on Steam but really that port...


----------



## GuerreraD

LegallyBlondie said:


> Ah, that's an easy one. Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Gates to Infinity. What a terrible game. Ugh.



I totally agree with you. Actually, I said the same just a few comments ago. I loved the two previous MD, and this third was such a huge disappointment... :-(


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Fantasy Life for 3DS. Sounded good, but didn't like gameplay at all and couldn't get into it.


----------



## Shimmer

I basically regret most of the movie games I got growing up. Some gave me a good laugh, even if they were horrible but there were some that just sucked the big one.


----------



## Alienfish

GuerreraD said:


> I totally agree with you. Actually, I said the same just a few comments ago. I loved the two previous MD, and this third was such a huge disappointment... :-(



I liked like the first one because it was a new concept and all that but those after that were just the same just that they added every new pokemon that was out :/


----------



## fenris

Zafehouse Diaries.  I don't just regret buying it, I regret even knowing that it _exists_.


----------



## lars708

Well i actually regret buying Minecraft Pocket Edition at first but with the new updates it gets quite close to the PC version so not anymore!

I can even join servers now! Woohoo!


----------



## Zoeyrawr

Didn't like wild world


----------



## ThisGirlsGreatPerhaps

Hatoful Boyfriend, because I bought it because I thought it was going to be stupid and funny, but I came away with so many feels I don't know how to handle myself. The #1 reason I regret buying it is because I love it and I hate admitting that I love it.


----------



## Danielkang2

Majora's Mask, Fantasy Life, Link Between Worlds (Don't kill me)


----------



## sunflower

The Sims 4, my computer can't handle it and overheats really fast when I play it so that sucks (and also the controls confuse me slightly lol), and _probably_ HHD, it got boring kinda fast.


----------



## rebbeca

I regret that I bought Destiny on Ps4. Turns out it is the **** game with cool graphics


----------



## GuerreraD

Danielkang2 said:


> Majora's Mask, Fantasy Life, Link Between Worlds (Don't kill me)



I never liked ALttP, so of course I didn't even bother with Between Worlds. But Majora and FL? That's two games I love so much!
Sigh, to each their own, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

GuerreraD said:


> I never liked ALttP, so of course I didn't even bother with Between Worlds. But Majora and FL? That's two games I love so much!
> Sigh, to each their own, I guess.



MM is overrated asf tbh

and fantasy life is the most overhyped game ever.. like unless you like shapeless grinding that is.


----------



## GuerreraD

Moko said:


> MM is overrated asf tbh
> 
> and fantasy life is the most overhyped game ever.. like unless you like shapeless grinding that is.



I don't know what you mean with "shapeless grinding", but since I like so much the game, then I guess is a YES for me


----------



## 3skulls

Every Steam Game I have ever bought just because it was on sale......


----------



## LegallyBlondie

Pokemon mystery dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Super Mario Maker
x__X


----------



## emolga

Don't hate me for this, guys, but I kinda regret buying Animal Crossing: amiibo festival. It was kind of an inpulse buy because my sister and I wanted the amiibo, and she doesn't have much interest in playing it with me, so I don't really play it often.


----------



## Goth

Undertale

because it's ****


----------



## Squidward

sunflower said:


> The Sims 4, my computer can't handle it and overheats really fast when I play it so that sucks (and also the controls confuse me slightly lol), and _probably_ HHD, it got boring kinda fast.



Lol thankfully I didn't actually buy this game, I tried it and ouch it's so linear and boring. It reminds me more of a mobile version of the Sims 3. Sims 3 is way better but it's also heavier on the PC.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

emolga said:


> Don't hate me for this, guys, but I kinda regret buying Animal Crossing: amiibo festival. It was kind of an inpulse buy because my sister and I wanted the amiibo, and she doesn't have much interest in playing it with me, so I don't really play it often.



What? Judging by the past comments on this site I always assumed it was going to be free, but you needed the Amiibos to play. It's got terrible ratings on several sites and it costs $60?


----------



## RainbowCherry

The original Castlevanias. They're... not good. I'm not going to say much else, for the sake of my life.


----------



## Alienfish

RainbowCherry said:


> The original Castlevanias. They're... not good. I'm not going to say much else, for the sake of my life.



I kinda liked the GBA ones.. they were fun.

Also Valkyria Chronicles on Steam. Jesus the controllers are so clunky. And it's kinda slow in general.


----------



## CM Mark

Goat Simulator. It looked so good, but sucked so much


----------



## Matramix

Tomb Raider Definitive, I bought it and returned it on the same day. It was awful for me.


----------



## kassie

i didn't buy the game but super mario maker isn't as fun as i thought it would be


----------



## Squidward

Guild Wars 2 all the way


----------



## hobinity

Honestly.. sims 4, because sims 3 is so much better... And scribblenauts unlimited, I apparently bought it in Dutch and I wanted it in English so I hate the game now.


----------



## Meg-Mog

Murdered Soul Suspect - kept crashing and it last 10 hours for ?30.


----------



## Tao

Super Mario Maker.

I mean, the game itself isn't badly made or anything, quite the opposite really, just that 99.9% of the levels people create are either:
- Automated levels, something I really dislike and don't understand the appeal of at all (this would be a none issue if there was a separate category for them for me to avoid).
- Complete and utter fecal discharge that would make even Steam Greenlight wince in disgust at how bad they are.

I spent way more time playing ****ty levels I hated than playing the rare genuinely good ones. Finding good levels isn't impossible, I just think it takes more effort than it should to find and play them.
I won't even start with 100 Mario Mode. That's practically unplayable (well, unenjoyable) because of the sheer one sided ratio of **** levels. 

Considering I bought it more to play other peoples levels than my own, I regret it. I guess that's my own fault for having even a shred of optimism for the majority of players ability to put something half decent together...
I mean, my levels are bad too, but I had the common decency to not upload them and contribute to the existing cesspool.


----------



## Icewolf

The only game that I've regret buying this year is the expansion pack "Heart of Thorns" for Guild Wars 2. Such a lackluster expansion pack that easily could have been a free update.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Tao said:


> Super Mario Maker.
> 
> I mean, the game itself isn't badly made or anything, quite the opposite really, just that 99.9% of the levels people create are either:
> - Automated levels, something I really dislike and don't understand the appeal of at all (this would be a none issue if there was a separate category for them for me to avoid).
> - Complete and utter fecal discharge that would make even Steam Greenlight wince in disgust at how bad they are.
> 
> I spent way more time playing ****ty levels I hated than playing the rare genuinely good ones. Finding good levels isn't impossible, I just think it takes more effort than it should to find and play them.
> I won't even start with 100 Mario Mode. That's practically unplayable (well, unenjoyable) because of the sheer one sided ratio of **** levels.
> 
> Considering I bought it more to play other peoples levels than my own, I regret it. I guess that's my own fault for having even a shred of optimism for the majority of players ability to put something half decent together...
> I mean, my levels are bad too, but I had the common decency to not upload them and contribute to the existing cesspool.



I don't own this game, but do those stages of other players include worldwide? Not to play favorites, but I'd expect to see the best content from Japan. That may or may not effect my decision to get the game. I definitely am interested in making my own content, however I would also very much like to play other players' content as well.


----------



## Deak

ACNL


----------



## JCnator

Tao said:


> Super Mario Maker.
> 
> I mean, the game itself isn't badly made or anything, quite the opposite really, just that 99.9% of the levels people create are either:
> - Automated levels, something I really dislike and don't understand the appeal of at all (this would be a none issue if there was a separate category for them for me to avoid).
> - Complete and utter fecal discharge that would make even Steam Greenlight wince in disgust at how bad they are.
> 
> I spent way more time playing ****ty levels I hated than playing the rare genuinely good ones. Finding good levels isn't impossible, I just think it takes more effort than it should to find and play them.
> I won't even start with 100 Mario Mode. That's practically unplayable (well, unenjoyable) because of the sheer one sided ratio of **** levels.
> 
> Considering I bought it more to play other peoples levels than my own, I regret it. I guess that's my own fault for having even a shred of optimism for the majority of players ability to put something half decent together...
> I mean, my levels are bad too, but I had the common decency to not upload them and contribute to the existing cesspool.



A lot of the problem can be mitigated by searching the better levels anywhere else than in-game, such as  that one thread in TBT Nintendo Treehouse board and in that specific subreddit. Despite having to type a 16-digits code every time you need to play a specific level, you would often end up finding more decent levels than dealing with the RNG and the limited in-game search. So yeah, Super Mario Maker does rely heavily on the community outside the game to get the most out of the game.

Speaking of that TBT Super Mario Maker thread, we provide feedbacks to the levels that are posted in this topic. Some of which would bring some inspiration on what kind of level you could do, other teaches you how to not design a level. I invite you to show us what you believe they are bad and see where could the concerned areas be improved. I might have a different playstyle than you might do, so I might see those levels from a different perspective.


----------



## Squidward

Icewolf said:


> The only game that I've regret buying this year is the expansion pack "Heart of Thorns" for Guild Wars 2. Such a lackluster expansion pack that easily could have been a free update.



I regret buying the whole game lol.


----------



## Tao

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't own this game, but do those stages of other players include worldwide? Not to play favorites, but I'd expect to see the best content from Japan. That may or may not effect my decision to get the game. I definitely am interested in making my own content, however I would also very much like to play other players' content as well.



Worldwide, but it tells you what country the creator is from. Well, I assume it's worldwide since there's flags next to their level/Mii.

I don't really see much difference in quality based on the country though. I kind of assumed the same about Japan having overall better quality at first, but there's not really much difference between a typical Japanese level and everywhere else.




TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A lot of the problem can be mitigated by searching the better levels anywhere else than in-game, such as  that one thread in TBT Nintendo Treehouse board and in that specific subreddit. Despite having to type a 16-digits code every time you need to play a specific level, you would often end up finding more decent levels than dealing with the RNG and the limited in-game search. So yeah, Super Mario Maker does rely heavily on the community outside the game to get the most out of the game.
> 
> Speaking of that TBT Super Mario Maker thread, we provide feedbacks to the levels that are posted in this topic. Some of which would bring some inspiration on what kind of level you could do, other teaches you how to not design a level. I invite you to show us what you believe they are bad and see where could the concerned areas be improved. I might have a different playstyle than you might do, so I might see those levels from a different perspective.



Yea, a majority of the levels I liked have been from codes. It's just a bit unnecessary though when realistically I should just be able to click the 'highest rated' button and play whatever pops up rather than having to still comb through them to weed out the trash. I was more expecting the game to be something where I could sit back pick a level and just have fun, rather than having to get my laptop out and have to browse the internet to find stuff as I write down a bunch of codes to use later.
It's pretty much this heavy reliance on having to find good content outside of the games own search functions that kills the enjoyment for me. Finding codes online should be 'another way' to find fun levels rather than almost the 'only way'.

I've not looked at the tbt thread though, I'll probably look through and play stuff when I go on it next 

My own levels though, my issue is mostly that I just don't finish anything or get half way through an idea before half arsing it. If I had the motivation to finish things properly, they would at least not be terrible xD


----------



## gingerbread

Probably HHD, it got boring real fast. I may try it again sometime soon though, when I have a break around school work.


----------



## demoness

snoopy's grand adventure.  "now umjammer brandi," you're probably asking, "why would you even think that is something a human being should do?"  well, it really reminded me of all the really awful 2D platformers that once saturated the 90s and i guess what i was really after was a weird nostalgic feeling because it definitely wasn't for the game.  goes without saying i wouldn't even subject my children to it if i had any.


----------



## davidlblack

Probably Cube life on wii u. I was thinking "my friends recommend minecraft and this isnt TOO different..." and then MC wii u announcment. Fan-fricking-tastic.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Tao said:


> Super Mario Maker. (clip for length reasons)



I just got my Super Mario Maker in the mail today and haven't had the chance to play it yet. But from videos I've seen of people playing some of the levels... yeah, I can understand what you mean. There seems to be some really good levels too though.

I'm a big fan of the show Gamecenter CX (a Japanese comedian plays through games and tries to beat them - mostly old games but occasionally newer ones) and they recently made a 2 hour special episode of Super Mario Maker. Some of the levels that were in the show were super creative and interesting.

You can watch it below, though be warned it's all in Japanese and there's no English subtitles. You also have to skip to about 15 minutes in. This was streamed live originally and they started the stream about 15 minutes early. Basically what's going on is they lumped a whole bunch of courses into 12 different themes (1 is courses made by non-Japanese people, 1 is courses with interesting titles, 1 is courses that feature Bowser in them, etc) and he has to beat 1 course from each theme.






I think when Nintendo rolls out their web site where you can search that it'll be easier to find good levels to play.

I partly bought for playing levels. But I really, really wanted to build levels. I'm sure I'll build terrible ones at first, but it'll be fun to learn and to hopefully get better. I had a dream as a kid that I wanted to be a video game developer, but I took a computer programming class in college. I found out that I find programming incredibly boring and I don't have the patience for it. I also have no artistic ability. But I do like building games with things like RPG Maker and other things that make it easier. I've always loved Mario games, so this was perfect for me.


----------



## Libra

After playing this again for an hour (since I haven't touched it in months and I've kinda made a list of "games I should finish one day"), I am going to say "Disney Magical World". It was fun for a while but became boring rather quickly. It's too repetitive and the music began to annoy me rather fast. I have 50 stickers and I think I'm going to leave it at that. It's a good game, just not really my cup of tea, I guess. ^_^'


----------



## ChocoMagii

Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley ... 
I wanted Story of Seasons but it refused to be released here.


----------



## Libra

ChocoMagii said:


> Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley ...
> I wanted Story of Seasons but it refused to be released here.



Where is "here"? ^_^

I live in Europe and got the game a few days ago, actually. ^.^


----------



## Squidward

I regret buying doodle jump on my phone for $0.99 5 years ago.


----------



## Caius

ChocoMagii said:


> Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley ...
> I wanted Story of Seasons but it refused to be released here.



This. I can't get into it at all. I try, but.. it's just not Harvest Moon to me.

Tale of Two Towns was the last one I played that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## ChocoMagii

Libra said:


> Where is "here"? ^_^
> 
> I live in Europe and got the game a few days ago, actually. ^.^



Australia T_T We're after Europe normally. There is hope!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley literally isn't the same thing as the old Harvest Moon games.

The old Harvest Moon games were what is called Bokujou Monogatari in Japan. Long story short, Natsume lost their relationship with Victor Entertainment/Marvelous (who makes the Bokujou Monogatari games). But they still own the copyright for the Harvest Moon name. So they are making their own games and just calling it Harvest Moon.

What you guys want is now being called the Story of Seasons series. This is the new name for Bokujou Monogatari outside of Japan.


----------



## Nemo The Fish

Dead Island, and Minecraft...I got it for my brother and got curious as to why he liked Minecraft so much, the tutorial was easy but after that the "open worldness" of Minecraft just got really stale. Dead Island, it's basically _Fetch Questing: The Game_


----------



## gh0st

I regret buying Yokai Watch. It got boring and repetitive very quickly. I also regret buying Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance.... yikes. The bosses were so arduous, and unnecessarily difficult.

 I want Story of Seasons so baddddddd~


----------



## DarkDesertFox

This thread reminded me about Tomodachi Life and thinking that it has a $22 trade value I might do it... I kind of regret buying the Master Chief Collection. I only played it a couple of times because I didn't like how they mixed all the different games into one playlist. Otherwise you're stuck with a generic mode for each game.


----------



## Balverine

(i don't remember if i posted on here before)
I regret buying Harvest Moon: Save the homeland and also Jet Grind Radio for GBA (I love it on dreamcast but the gba version is terrible)


----------



## treetops

i regret buying pokepark 2: wonders beyond. holy damn, that was such a garbage game.


----------



## Nemo The Fish

DarkDesertFox said:


> This thread reminded me about Tomodachi Life and thinking that it has a $22 trade value I might do it... I kind of regret buying the Master Chief Collection. I only played it a couple of times because I didn't like how they mixed all the different games into one playlist. Otherwise you're stuck with a generic mode for each game.



Holy crap I forgot I had tomadachi life and then I remembered I just got so bored with it I actually just wrapped the cartridge with electrical tape and then put it alongside my Universal Studios GameCube (I don't even have a gamecube) game as a glorified paperweight...


----------



## koopakingg

Lol so many if these. Watch dogs (although I got it off amazon for $15), Pokemon rumble blast, black ops 3, surprisingly the witcher 3, nintendogs, pilotwings, and probably a lot more I can't remember.

I tend to do a lot of impulse buying -_-


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Tae said:


> Drawn to Life



;-; Drawn To Life is epic (maybe just because i love drawing) i have a ton of fond memories of me and my best friend playing DTL when i we were little


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos

I don't buy my games, my dad does. But some games I regret wanting and then asking him to buy for me are Pok?mon X and Y, I got stuck and now they are currently collecting dust on a shelf. Tomodachi life, because it's one of those games you can play just every once in a while before they get boring and repetitive. And lastly, Mario Kart 7. Now, I didn't regret having it at the time, because that was before Mario Kart 8 came out. However, now that I have MK 8, it's kind of boring and is also collecting dust on the 'shelf of shame' with Tomodachi Life and Pok?mon X and Y.


----------



## Mars Adept

Lets see... SpongeBob: Legend of the Lost Spatula, Pok?mon X, Pok?mon Omega Ruby, and SSB4 for 3DS. I sold the latter two. I also regret buying SSB4 for Wii U, Splatoon, just about every Wii U game I've had. I've deleted them off my Wii U now.



Vertigo said:


> i regret buying pokepark 2: wonders beyond. holy damn, that was such a garbage game.



I'm actually trying to replay that ( I already finished replaying the first one ) . It still holds up somewhat for me now that I'm almost a teen. Can't say the same for adults though.


----------



## Celestis

i used to love harvest moon as a kid, so i went and asked for harvest moon: a tale of two towns. it's not exactly garbage, but it just feels so weird and lifeless compared to the older games. i think i might give it another shot though, just because i hate wasting money.


----------



## scotch

you are on a site full of true animal crossing fans.
what was the new animal crossing game released that dissapointed everyone?
obvious answer.


----------



## mchll

I used to really enjoy the pokemon games because I love collecting in games. It got increasingly frustrating for me that so many were only available for download during certain timeframes or if you went to a certain place. Knowing that I was getting tired of the series story format as well, I still bought Alpha Sapphire. I couldn't even finish it.


----------



## maounkhan

I regret buying this exact none other than:

*Sonic Free Riders!*

_I'm falling free
In the wind, in the wind
Free to be me
In the wind, in the wind_

- - - Post Merge - - -



enders said:


> you are on a site full of true animal crossing fans.
> what was the new animal crossing game released that dissapointed everyone?
> obvious answer.


 Stay cool. Amiibo Festival was only of the casual gamers unlike me and you.


----------



## N e s s

I regret buying pokemon rumble, seriously its just completly reptitive. Has a cute story, but you can't restart the game to play it again. You play it one time and one time only.


----------



## Damniel

Any Sonic game, to be honest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Dae Min

I regret getting Fantasy Life. It's cute, but not my cup of tea. It seems like a pretty generic rpg game with tons of sidequests, even though the story itself is charming.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have never regretted buying a single one of my games nor have I ever traded a single one in.


----------



## Akira-chan

Wappypuppy,

I was so young and stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I guess tomodahi life as well because it was fun at first, then once I did everything I wanted to it got boring reaaally fast.


----------



## pipty

LETHAL LEAGUE


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Don't hate me but i regret buying AC:HHD.  I find it pointless and just plain boring.  You don't have a town or anything and it just bored me within 24 hours


----------



## mintellect

Akira-chan said:


> Wappypuppy,
> 
> I was so young and stupid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and I guess tomodahi life as well because it was fun at first, then once I did everything I wanted to it got boring reaaally fast.



You mean Wappydog?

I loved that game when I was younger. I eventually lost interest in the DS games so I traded it in.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Monster Manor in Streetpass Mii Plaza. God it's stupidly hard and not even fun. Total waste of money.


----------



## Spongebob

I regret buying Tri Force Heroes, even playing it with my friends I find it boring.


----------



## RainbowCherry

I regret buying the first Harvest Moon, I didn't like it, nor a New Beginning, I played that for a bit, but I left it after a few days.


----------



## Maelawni

I was 12 I think when I got my half-sister's dad to get me a Hannah Montana game for my DS Lite. Yeah... :l
It was $20 at the time and definitely not worth the money. I was obsessed with being able to design clothes and dress your character in a game (main reason I wanted Animal Crossing when I was younger actually) so I thought it'd be good, but it was like any typical, low-grade game that gets made once its movie counterpart goes mainstream.
I'm sure a lot of kids enjoy those kinds of games, but at the time I was more mislead than anything. The game hardly had anything to do with designing clothes and you could only dress up Hannah when she was in the closet...once she was out, she went back to wearing her original outfit. -_-
Anyway, thankfully that was a long time ago and not even my money. I did spend money on Harvest Moon: Tale of Two Towns, though. It's not a horrible game but the newer ones are a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Ayaya

A route from a mobile dating sim game. Either the game is bad or the translation was bad, the plot was cringy, I can't stand the characters, etc etc it was the only game that I deleted out of rage.


----------



## Alienfish

bravely default. i got it digital because i thought it was gonna be awesum and they were like a year late with the physical copies here huuurr. 

nope it sucked.


----------



## Ricker

Dark Souls, wanna know why?  BECAUSE THAT GAME IS DEATH SIMULATOR!!!

Every single time I go somewhere I die almost instantly, I have NO idea what I'm supposed to do so I just walk around and get my limbs chopped off by zombies and skeletons 24/7

DON'T BUY DARK SOULS IF YOU WANT YOUR SANITY INTACT!


----------



## Theresa

I regret buying Mario Party: Island Tour and Yoshi's Island DS. Mario Party Island Tour is nothing like the originals. Yoshi's Island DS requires you to jump and move from the bottom screen into the top screen. It made me very dizzy.


----------



## teshima

tomodachi life it was fun the first week but now it's boring and repetitive


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I regret buying the second Layton game. I really enjoyed the first one, and beat it within two days. But then after I bought the second one, I let it collect dust on my shelf and I never touched it.


----------



## Alienfish

Like, a lot of weird computer games I was dumb enough to register so I can give em away. Most of my Steam library tbh I haven't touched e_e Oh well I was way too much into those back in the days but I guess I'm not now...


----------



## Limon

I regret Tales of the Abyss. I like RPG's and all but I found the main character annoying and I didn't like the combat system.


----------



## Alienfish

L3M0N5 said:


> I regret Tales of the Abyss. I like RPG's and all but I found the main character annoying and I didn't like the combat system.



Omg yes how could I forget, the main guy was super annoying and the English dub was so bad uuugh.

Also the 3DS port can go suck .. ugh


----------



## Tao

Ricker said:


> Dark Souls, wanna know why?  BECAUSE THAT GAME IS DEATH SIMULATOR!!!
> 
> Every single time I go somewhere I die almost instantly, I have NO idea what I'm supposed to do so I just walk around and get my limbs chopped off by zombies and skeletons 24/7
> 
> DON'T BUY DARK SOULS IF YOU WANT YOUR SANITY INTACT!



*Where do I go?* - Talk to friendly NPC's or look at the last key item picked up. It tells you where to go and what to do.

*How do I not die?* - shield > strafe > backstab. 95% of the enemies are now dead.


----------



## radioloves

Back in the day I bought this Digimon game and there was this level that was bazzaire and odd no one of my friends that played said they knew what to do or passed it. I guess it was out of frustrating of not beating the one level which lead to regreting to buy that game xD


----------



## focus

scribblenauts unlimited kinda


----------



## Shimmer

I regret buying the first FNAFs game. It was on sale for $2 so I hesitate deleting it off my Steam but I know I will never ever play it again. I could have bought a pack of Skittles with that $2. :C


----------



## Alienfish

focus said:


> scribblenauts unlimited kinda



yeah it was fun at first but then it got a bit too annoying after that certain world thing ugh


----------



## windloft

that one mario party game for the 3ds. it was *40 dollars* and i never touched it again after that. i'm such of an impulsive shopper... :^//


----------



## Ayaya

L3M0N5 said:


> I regret Tales of the Abyss. I like RPG's and all but I found the main character annoying and I didn't like the combat system.



He gets better later, he was intended to be annoying. Though if you don't like the combat system then you wouldn't enjoy the game much


----------



## Karla

Every version of Paper Mario I have ever bought. Plus that Mario and Luigi Dream Team stink burger of a game. Those two come immediately to mind, but honestly the list is so long.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'll just go with "The scary games in my Steam library. My ex wanted us to play em together but we ended up breaking up and I'm not a huge fan of scary type games.


----------



## Alienfish

^yeah i got amnesia but tbh those games are just silly ... like bruh i've been meaning to play but i dont get the hype


----------



## Mynelle

Dragon Age 2... That game... Those characters... I regretted almost every decision. The only decisions in that game I was happy about was killing Fenris and forcing Isabella to turn herself into the Qunari! Such a waste of potential in that game.


----------



## NerdHouse

Disney Magical World. I don't know what possessed me to buy it...


----------



## lostineverfreeforest

Mass Effect 3. They really dropped the ball with the ending. I hear it's been retconned with a patch so I'll need to give to series a playthrough again sometime. Just sucks knowing what it all leads up to means nothing.


----------



## kelpy

Story of Seasons. Ugh, this game was a letdown. fun at first but I played it for a day, then a month later sold it and lost like 30 bucks.
NOT worth 40$, I can tell you that. Might as well get one of the older HM games instead.


----------



## Leoniex

Nintendogs and Mario kart lmao


----------



## davidlblack

Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival. Because it should be called Animal Crossing island escape, bc thats the best part of it.


----------



## D i a

Rock Band 4. I've played it all of three times? Also doesn't have online play for some reason? I'm not sure why, since all of the predecessors had it. Previous rock band games had better track lists without having to buy anything imo...


----------



## Alienfish

the dawn of war II warhammer games.. way too repetitive and short and unless you're into warhammer a lot it gets boring fast


----------



## Hermione Granger

I regret buying Cooking Mama 5 in a way. Maybe I just hate that I got it for the initial price? It's not worth $30+. Maybe $15 or $20.


----------



## AquaStrudel

Jelly Car 2 on 3DS(Don't ask me why I ever bought it, I don't even have a clue myself), Pokemon Dream Radar, and some old crappy Club Penguin game on the DS.


----------



## Finnikins

I regret buying Tomodachi Life. It was fun at first, but it got too repetitive for me to care anymore. Probably cause I played the heck out of it but when I buy a game I buy it to play over and over. Tomodachi is kind of hard to do that with.


----------



## pokedude729

*Flame Shield Activated!*

New Leaf. It was fun at first, but now it's just gotten boring and repetitive. I don't really have any motivation to play it anymore.

(Flame shield b/c of where I am in the internet)


----------



## Alienfish

pokedude729 said:


> *Flame Shield Activated!*
> 
> New Leaf. It was fun at first, but now it's just gotten boring and repetitive. I don't really have any motivation to play it anymore.
> 
> (Flame shield b/c of where I am in the internet)



I can def. see where you are coming from, especially since I played very hardcore when I first had it and it kinda burnt me out after a good while so I had to quite playing. It can be a boring daily very fast, but I'm mostly checking on daily so people don't move and that my town is tidy and trying to get badges now and then.

Also I don't play as much either, just maybe 30-45 minutes each day, an hour maybe? I def. don't sit and play longer unless I really need to do an event or catch stuff... just checking on so everything looks alright.

I don't see why people would flame for that though, it's been around for 3 years this summer in this part of the world(can't remember the JP release date atm) and people play, leave it and maybe come back if they feel like it. If the game had more crap to it like idek Harvest Moon and that kind I would probably get tired of it.


----------



## Seastar

Paper Mario Sticker Star. Really didn't like the story or feel like finishing. Also, I somehow misplaced the game, oops.


----------



## Alienfish

The Fruit of Grisaia.. like it's a good game sure but way too long and I never get to finish it ;;


----------



## haileyphi

I just regret how much money I've spent on League |D
Though Shower With your Dad Simulator was not particularly a smart buy.


----------



## Spongebob

Karla said:


> Every version of Paper Mario I have ever bought. Plus that Mario and Luigi Dream Team *stink burger of a game.*


----------



## Alienfish

haileyphi said:


> I just regret how much money I've spent on League |D
> Though Shower With your Dad Simulator was not particularly a smart buy.



yeah ikr i dont even play league anymore..

but ya most steam crap i guess lol..


----------



## oevertjes

Animal Crossing.

Because i'm addicted to it.
help


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

assassin's creed syndicate 

ugh such a disappointment


----------



## Sheldonb13

Final Fantasy Explorers, really can't get into it is rather play Monster Hunter 4


----------



## Bubblebeam

oevertjes said:


> Animal Crossing.
> 
> Because i'm addicted to it.
> help



1 up


----------



## Alienfish

Sheldonb13 said:


> Final Fantasy Explorers, really can't get into it is rather play Monster Hunter 4



I was actually thinking of buyng FFE but yeah it looks like a MH ripoff mixed with V's jobs so tbh I don't know if it's that good, at least not full price at the moment. But all the milking they need I guess.. ahaha.


----------



## Jay363

I'm sad I bought Pok?mon and The Sims 4. Good games, but I'm just not that interested in them :/


----------



## Lykus

The last few Assassin's Creed games..... They were all such serious disappointments but I still wanted to have faith in my former favorite game series :/ Yeah... Needless to say, not buying another one ever unless I hear seriously amazing things about it months after release. Every one since Brotherhood has just gotten worse and worse. I'm hoping they just lay it to rest now


----------



## meowduck

Sim city for DS it was sooooo bad i thought it be like sims sims Dx


----------



## Brobasaur

Shin Megami Tensei IV. I know a lot of people love it, but I hate it. Barely any plot, and I just don't like RPGs thatuse a first person perspective and little animation. It just feels cheap to me.


----------



## Axone

Lykus said:


> The last few Assassin's Creed games..... They were all such serious disappointments but I still wanted to have faith in my former favorite game series :/ Yeah... Needless to say, not buying another one ever unless I hear seriously amazing things about it months after release. Every one since Brotherhood has just gotten worse and worse. I'm hoping they just lay it to rest now



Sadly, I couldn't agree more.  I really really enjoyed this serie and I was so disappointed when I played to the new one.


----------



## Lady_Rae

Mario Party 10 is literately the worst. I love 7 and 8. I got 10 when i got the wii u. Total waste of $50. Should have gotten Pikmin 3.


----------



## LethalLulu

I honestly am struggling to think of a game I regret buying.  There are games I regret _selling_, though, Like Piglet's Big Game.  Honestly I really enjoyed that game when it first came out, and I want to replay it for nostalgia's sake.  I can't say it was a great game, but I still loved it.  Of course, it's hard for me to dislike a game.  I mean, I liked that one pacman/mario party game.  That game was pretty ass, but I played the hell out of it anyway.

The only games I regret owning were gifts;

-  Are you smarter than a fifth grader for the ds.  why...just why
-  MySims
-  Guitar hero for the ds

I can't think of many others right now haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I honestly am struggling to think of a game I regret buying.  There are games I regret _selling_, though, Like Piglet's Big Game.  Honestly I really enjoyed that game when it first came out, and I want to replay it for nostalgia's sake.  I can't say it was a great game, but I still loved it.  Of course, it's hard for me to dislike a game.  I mean, I liked that one pacman/mario party game.  That game was pretty ass, but I played the hell out of it anyway.

The only games I regret owning were gifts;

-  Are you smarter than a fifth grader for the ds.  why...just why
-  MySims
-  Guitar hero for the ds

I can't think of many others right now haha.


----------



## RainbowCherry

Salt & Sanctuary. The roll is awkward as hell compared to the inspiration.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

M&L Paper Jam, unlike the first 4 games the world and enemies are just... standard vanilla "Mario". No creativity at all, I'll still keep playing through it but I can tell I'll like Dream Team better.


----------



## Squidward

I kind of regret buying ESO, since I must admit that I played it maybe 5 times. It's ok when I play it but nothing makes me play it when I'm not playing it if you get me. It's not addicting.


----------



## ellarella

i have a lot of games, so my regrets are many, but these ones were probably the costliest:


RAGE - super short and uninteresting
Dragon Age 2 - i really, really disliked it
Assassin's Creed IV: Black Flag - i'm so fatigued on assassin's creed i couldn't play more than an hour


----------



## classically.trained

Diddy Kong Racing for the DS. That game just couldn't measure up to Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Terabyte

Mario Party 10. I've only played it for a few hours, it just doesn't keep my attention. At least I got a Mario amiibo out of it.


----------



## Bueller

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4. I really enjoyed Storm 3 and Revolution, so I figured "why the heck not get the last game in the series?"

Worst. Purchase. Ever. The game was really short, cutscenes were mostly stills from the animated show with voice overs... and when they did start doing in-game engine animated cutscenes they were horribly desynced with the voice overs... Just a waste of money.


----------



## Alienfish

Bueller said:


> Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 4. I really enjoyed Storm 3 and Revolution, so I figured "why the heck not get the last game in the series?"
> 
> Worst. Purchase. Ever. The game was really short, cutscenes were mostly stills from the animated show with voice overs... and when they did start doing in-game engine animated cutscenes they were horribly desynced with the voice overs... Just a waste of money.



reminds me of this really crappy 3ds or was it just ds game with naruto ugh


----------



## Becca617

Tomodachi Life, I played for literally 2 weeks and then it got boring.


----------



## Bueller

Becca617 said:


> Tomodachi Life, I played for literally 2 weeks and then it got boring.




I also was done with Tomodachi Life fairly quickly. I guess I was just spoiled by Animal Crossing.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Cities: Skylines. Don't get me wrong, I think it's a great game but it just wouldn't work on my old laptop and somehow still has the same problem on my current one. Wish I could play it though but spending money just for it to not work was a wasted.


----------



## Venoxious

Skylanders. When I was younger (Like 2 years ago) I was obsessed with it and I wasted about hmm... $200 on it and I won't be able to sell any of them now... lik dis if u cri evertim.


----------



## KCourtnee

Harvest Moon A Lost Valley -  literally the worst HM game ive ever played

Disney Magical world - cute but i didnt like how over wntusoastic the characters were. Though im sure it wasnt made for 21 year olds lol. Good for younger pre teens or teens.

Tonodatchi Life - it was okay at first but i hated it after a while and traded it in for another game.


----------



## Cascade

ACHHD: i thought that game was good but i disappointed..


----------



## Keitara

tomodachi life for sure.
I only bought it because i was active on that german ac forum and everyone was like "tomodachi life!!!!111!!!" and i felt left out because i didn't have it, so i bought it via e-shop but uh.... great regret. Good thing I left that forum too :'D


----------



## ellarella

seems like a lot of people regret tomodachi life. i almost bought it based on the hilarious e3 video they did on it, it looked like so much fun.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Biggest regret. Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley. It was just...no. I couldn't get past the tutorial and when I did I couldn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## tamagotchi

i bought 2 new leaf games and i regret buying the 2nd one


----------



## PeeBraiin

Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Stil

Universaljellyfish said:


> Animal Crossing: New Leaf



omg jelly


----------



## KCourtnee

ACN_Jade said:


> Biggest regret. Harvest Moon: The Lost Valley. It was just...no. I couldn't get past the tutorial and when I did I couldn't enjoy it at all.



Same..... I absolutely hated it. As I attempted to play it I'm just like 'wtf is this?'


----------



## Rockstar-north56

Resident Evil 6 Re-Release for PS4
Tearaway Unfolded
Luigis Mansion: Dark moon
Animal crossing happy home designer, they were easy, Sucked or were to hard


----------



## Catparent

KCourtnee said:


> Same..... I absolutely hated it. As I attempted to play it I'm just like 'wtf is this?'



I'll 3rd this. I barely made it past the tutorial. Haven't touched it since. ANB is so much better honestly.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I have 118 games in my 'Trash' category on Steam, something I REALLY regret is Windborne. It was a fantasy minecraft-ish thing, very cute. Game was 50 euros, and I literally sold everything I could and spend all my money to get a copy for me and my ex. I don't have any income or whatshowever, so it was really everything I had at that time. So, we started playing, everything looked okay, but there was a lack of content, but that was okay, it was only out for a few days or so. So, the devs stopped working on it about a month later, it had zero updates, and all I got in return was 4 copies of the game. Which was unfinished, and unplayable for longer then 30 mins because of the lack of content. Spent 100 euros on absolutely nothing, and the refund option wasn't there yet. 

But yeah like I said, there's so many **** games on my steam, maybe even 125 lol.


----------



## Alienfish

Wolfycheeks said:


> But yeah like I said, there's so many **** games on my steam, maybe even 125 lol.



I feel you, some of mine are gifts or stuff that I never started cause my backloggery is so huge already lmao..

but in a way pokemon yellow, wish i'd gotten red or blue instead cause they are more fun tbh.


----------



## Libra

Story of Seasons; I was super excited for this game but stopped playing after the tutorial. I just can't bring myself to pick it up again (doesn't help probably that I got distracted with other games and RL stuff). x_x


----------



## Cudon

Wolfycheeks said:


> But yeah like I said, there's so many **** games on my steam, maybe even 125 lol.


Wow, why so many **** games in there? Are you like an avid bundle buyer or smth? :0


----------



## JasonBurrows

I legitimately have NO video games that I regret buying.


----------



## bellionaire

choosing an xbox one over a ps4 was easily the biggest mistake of my life omg I should've listened when ppl told me to get a ps4
people probably won't agree with this but I kinda regret fallout 4??? I just couldn't get into it and I hate the controls they're so awkward. also, at the start of the game when you come out of the pod on two occasions now the game glitches and prevented me from thawing out so I had to remake my character twice?? it was really frustrating

I didn't buy this but I asked for the evil within for Christmas because I saw part of a playthrough of it and was really intruiged and thought it looked really good but when I got it I hadn't considered the fact i'm massive coward?? playing a scary game yourself is VERY different to watching someone else play it so it's been four months and I still haven't played it past the opening scene :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wait you know what the worst game is???? harvest moon magical melody!! I got it as a gift and I'd never heard of the harvest moon series before, I got into it because I was like 8 but once I got older I realised how boring it is???? you can only be male, you can't be anything but straight, once you have a baby it's so boring I feel like they could've expanded it so much more- sunshine islands was much better!!

also tomodatchi life omg what a waste of money


----------



## Cudon

bellionaire said:


> choosing an xbox one over a ps4 was easily the biggest mistake of my life omg I should've listened when ppl told me to get a ps4
> people probably won't agree with this but I kinda regret fallout 4??? I just couldn't get into it and I hate the controls they're so awkward. also, at the start of the game when you come out of the pod on two occasions now the game glitches and prevented me from thawing out so I had to remake my character twice?? it was really frustrating
> 
> I didn't buy this but I asked for the evil within for Christmas because I saw part of a playthrough of it and was really intruiged and thought it looked really good but when I got it I hadn't considered the fact i'm massive coward?? playing a scary game yourself is VERY different to watching someone else play it so it's been four months and I still haven't played it past the opening scene :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wait you know what the worst game is???? harvest moon magical melody!! I got it as a gift and I'd never heard of the harvest moon series before, I got into it because I was like 8 but once I got older I realised how boring it is???? you can only be male, you can't be anything but straight, once you have a baby it's so boring I feel like they could've expanded it so much more- sunshine islands was much better!!
> 
> also tomodatchi life omg what a waste of money


A decent amount of people dislike FO4 actually. It lacks a lot of polish, is graphically ugly, has a ****ty dialog system, fps issues & fps tied to physics and such.


----------



## Vandolphvibar09

Bad Rats.
Don't ask why I bought it.


----------



## Retroself

The Godfather II on Xbox 360.

Now, granted I was only 10 and 13 when the first game and the second game came out, respectively, and back then one's mind is easily impressed by games; so the second game was bad if it bored a then-13 year old, lol.

The first game was solid; not great but solid. But what sold me on the second game was a strategy aspect/style they touted; it was like to build your own gang (recruiting, establishing networks, buildings, etc.) and I love those base-building, strategy type games.

But this game was so underwhelming; it was a cheap version of GTA (and the first one was a cheap version of GTA, so this is as even cheaper, lol). The story mode, or whatever it was, was so short and then the strategy part of the game was so boring. It felt like a complete waste of time and money.

So far, this is the only game that has left me salty in my 20 years of living; there's no other game that comes to mind that I legitimately abhor and just left a bad taste in my mouth.

And I know I was 13 getting a rated M game, but I ain't trouble! Lol


----------



## Arzurikun

tales of zestiria : / the story is bland but for the battle system it's really good.
and story of season i never really into it.


----------



## D i a

Arzurikun said:


> tales of zestiria : / the story is bland but for the battle system it's really good.
> and story of season i never really into it.



I agree with you on Tales of Zestiria. My main problem is the WONKY CAMERA THAT DECIDES A ROCK IS A GOOD THING TO LOOK AT WHEN BATTLING. The story is pretty lackluster, honestly I play occasionally just to try to finish the game.


----------



## Jihihix

Mario Kart 7... I don't like the 3DS controls for this game, and also the fact that there are only a few character options :/


----------



## f11

Tomodachi life and smash 4 for the 3ds


----------



## FireWire

For me it has to be Spirit Tracks and Phantom Hourglass I only payed $14 but I don't play them and really dislike them and that's because i tried so hard to like them. :/


----------



## Stil

Destiny. Nuff said


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Infinity said:


> Destiny. Nuff said



I sold it, but then later decided to get the Taken King version of the game because I had regret. Now I regret buying that. I hate how getting good gear is based so much on raids. It takes my full courage to find a group of random people online just to even attempt the raid. I hate having to do this because 1. I have to talk on my mic and 2. they're usually impatiant a-holes with maybe one or two nice guys. I don't even know if it's worth anything to sell it back at this point.

I also regret picking out some Xbox One games for Christmas. They're good games, but I've hardly touched Xenoverse and MGSV: The Phantom Pain because I've got too many games to play right now. I haven't even opened Assassin's Creed Syndicate yet.


----------



## V-drift

Norski said:


> What are some games you nerds regret buying?



I regret buying MySims Heroes. You know, the one with the planes and jets? I cleared it in a week so I was able to get a refund and saved that money one something more important like university.


----------



## Chara Dreemurrr

I regret Undertale... You play as the stupid Frisk and NOT ME!!!!


----------



## Threads

Probably 80% of my steam library.

I blame the sales.


----------



## kazaf

I regret buying Guild Wars 2.   So stupid....


----------



## vel

Hell stupid Dragon Quest ix i think, guardian something. I gave up so easily, and I made it so far into the game where everything is god terrible with terrible graphics: not a win.


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

I'd probably have to go with Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS. When I was looking for a new game to get on my N3DS, I noticed it was a top pick for a lot of people that owned a N3DS. There was also some talk about how the Wii version had better graphics, and I planned to get that one instead after learning of the Wii version but decided to go with the N3DS version after I found out that used copies of the Wii version were selling for $80 at GameStop.

It wasn't until two months after I got the game though, that I learned that the Wii version was being sold unopened for nearly the same price as the N3DS version on Amazon. So now I have a copy of Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS that is going untouched ever since I got the Wii version. I guess next time it would be a good idea to check in with different stores if I end up seeing GameStop overpricing used games. 

I'd also have to go with Tomodachi Life. The game was fun for about two weeks but it got really repetitive and boring after viewing the same dreams/news reports and playing the same mini-games over and over again.


----------



## MiraculousGiraffe

Super paper Mario for the wii. It was not what I expected and I hated it so much I don't know if it gets better as you keep playing. It didn't look like the Mario universe and there were these new characters that were so random and didn't fit in the game. I think I played it once and gave it up.


----------



## wow-egg

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity. I've always loved the MD games, Explorers of Sky is still one of my favourite games of all time, so I was really excited for GtI but woooow it was really disappointing ;o; It wasn't even awful, it was just really... meh.


----------



## Hermione Granger

MiraculousGiraffe said:


> Super paper Mario for the wii. It was not what I expected and I hated it so much I don't know if it gets better as you keep playing. It didn't look like the Mario universe and there were these new characters that were so random and didn't fit in the game. I think I played it once and gave it up.



Aw, that was such a good game. The best one i've played in 2013. 
I kinda regret getting The Sims 2 for the DS.


----------



## Alienfish

Threads said:


> Probably 80% of my steam library.
> 
> I blame the sales.



this and i have people gifting me sht i never play anyways i kinda feel sorry


----------



## Mr. Cat

Super Smash Bros. 3DS, actually. All the other SSBs are amazing.


----------



## Alienfish

Mr. Cat said:


> Super Smash Bros. 3DS, actually. All the other SSBs are amazing.



can't be worse than wii u one *shrugs*


----------



## Kapriznyy

I think I regret buying Tales Of Graces F for the sole reason that I just learned a friend of mine has it, and could have leant it to me for free. I have also heard that it's not a very good Tales game in general, but who knows if that's accurate or not. All I know is I adored the ones I have played (Xillia, Xillia 2, Abyss... I think there was another that I'm forgetting, oops...) so I thought I should give this one a try and now I'm already bummed after hearing a lot of people trash it recently.

I regret buying the DLC season pass for Fallout 4 though honestly. I was super into Fallout 4 for months and was really interested in whatever DLC was supposed to be coming out, but I have it for console so the settlement stuff can't even be used to its full potential to begin with, and after beating the main game and exploring all over the place I can safely say I've lost interest. That was a good $30-40 bucks I could have spent elsewhere, you know?


----------



## Honeybun26

I regret buying Watch Dogs. It's basically a cheap rip-off of Grand Theft Auto. The missions were boring, and the scenery isn't very interesting. I quickly lost interest and I wish I listened to my friends when they said not to buy it.


----------



## Wholockian

Honeybun26 said:


> I regret buying Watch Dogs. It's basically a cheap rip-off of Grand Theft Auto. The missions were boring, and the scenery isn't very interesting. I quickly lost interest and I wish I listened to my friends when they said not to buy it.


This and Thief. Luckily I got them preowned, so they didn't cost me that much, but still. Needless to say, when I got watchdogs again (free)with my PS4, I didn't touch the thing


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing

Tomodachi Life, Its like a fish tank but with mii's exciting then you forget about it and the fish starve the end. I made the mistake of getting it


----------



## LilD

BattleBorn.  At least the person I game share with enjoys it


----------



## Irelia

_*hatoful boyfriend*_


----------



## Aronthaer

While I enjoyed Spore, I do regret buying the Creepy and Cute expansion. $30 for a handful of customization options that add literally nothing to the gameplay is a total ripoff.


----------



## Cudon

Shirayuki said:


> _*hatoful boyfriend*_


Nnooo hatoful boyfriend is amusing as hell!! It gets so stupid later on


----------



## Gregriii

Happy Home Designer. It seems cute and nice at first but then it gets so boooring


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> Nnooo hatoful boyfriend is amusing as hell!! It gets so stupid later on



it's good but that one long route.. kill me pls


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Hmm... Sonic Rush (looked kinda cool, boy was i 100% wrong on that one)
Plants Vs Zombies (got extremely boring after the 40 minutes of playing)
Dead Space 3 (couldve been good, if it wasnt dead space)
And last but not least, Every single mario kart (except for the gameboy one), to me they had 0% to do with the actual mario games, they just seemed like last minute makes to keep the series going :l


----------



## V-drift

I remember that as I grew up, asides from Bubsy's game, I remember I had a Gameboy Advance game that I did not mind at first as a kid. But as I got older, I realized the game had no tutorial and I kept losing because they never explained the game. Not even a book for me. that game was the first beyblade game that appeared in the GBA. It was horrible. I never won until like my 20 battle.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire ( don't judge me >->) Since I had played Emerald aka Hoenn. I had played that game WAY too many times that now I look at the remake and it doesn't bring me any need to complete it. Unlike SoulSilver which was a version I had never played, I'm not a fan of remakes.

Same thing goes for Pokemon Black 2, I played the first one and enjoyed it, not the best gen pokemon wise but i still liked it. I bought Black 2 and since it's the same thing just new added story I didnt play it either so thats 80$ wasted (for both games)

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon 2, I got this one as a xmas present 2 years ago, and I played once and never touched it again. lol


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Probably 200+ of the 300+ games in my steam library lol


----------



## treetops

nintendo badge arcade

just

ew

never again

also anything from the pok?mon series. it was fun at the time, now its garbage.


----------



## EndlessElements

SSB for the 3DS and GTAV for PS4


----------



## HungryForCereal

Pokemon Alpha Sapphire ( don't judge me >->) Since I had played Emerald aka Hoenn. I had played that game WAY too many times that now I look at the remake and it doesn't bring me any need to complete it. Unlike SoulSilver which was a version I had never played, I'm not a fan of remakes.

Same thing goes for Pokemon Black 2, I played the first one and enjoyed it, not the best gen pokemon wise but i still liked it. I bought Black 2 and since it's the same thing just new added story I didnt play it either so thats 80$ wasted (for both games)

Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon 2, I got this one as a xmas present 2 years ago, and I played once and never touched it again. lol

Pokemon X and Y were pretty bad. Easily the worst Pokemon game (the main storyline games, that is). They did add nice features like Fairy type, 3D Pokemon models, clothing/customization and the PSS/Pokemon Amie, but I hate everything else about the game. It had potential but felt extremely unfinished. 

A whole new region..? 69 Pokemon? No memorable cities and towns? Just terrible. Not to mention, the controls were so horrid it almost makes the game unplayable. :/

I don't think it wouldn't have been so bad if they didn't hype the heck out of it. I was SO looking forward to it only to be slapped in the face. I'm just glad ORAS made up for my disappointment.


----------



## Cudon

^ Agree with the X/Y opinion but one of the things I like about it is the insane selection of diff pokes. You can basically make a run with each type and it's fun when I'm craving for pokemon


----------



## Tensu

ugh Tomodatchi Life


----------



## tobi!

Stardew Valley!


----------



## NearMiss

The Division. 
I made the mistake of not buying it on release. Came into it about a month late, hence I missed out on all the patched exploits. Not a fun time levelling up.


----------



## MorningStar

Project X Zone. I just don't know enough of the canons or care enough about the ones I know of to really care. And the gameplay's not my favourite.

A+ on them having characters from a game as obscure as Resonance of Fate, but I really should've saved my money.


----------



## Bwazey

Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon.

I'm really bad at it for some reason, and keep getting stuck on the same mystery dungeon too long for my taste.


----------



## Exeggudork

Honestly, I just regret buying the Wii U in general.

I have every game Wii U that looked interesting enough to buy, but it only amounts to...less than 10 games. It's honestly just collecting dust right now.


----------



## vexnir

Kirby Triple Deluxe, perhaps.

Don't get me wrong, I do like the game, I love Kirby in general and TD is quite snazzy. But I regret buying a virtual release, because once I've beat the game there's not much to do. Had I bought a physical one, I could just trade it for something else.

Sorta feeling like that with Super Mystery Dungeon too, but I jumped onto the virtual release because of the freebie home skin + the fact that the first 2 PMD games were practically endless... but this one is kinda eh.

So technically, had I bought these in cart form, that'd be cool. I could trade them after beating them and they're both nice games, but this way they're just sitting on my SD card.

Oh, and Shin Megami Tensei IV. I heard such good things about this game but I couldn't get invested enough to play it after the tutorial, I just found it boring. Maybe one day though. It was half price, so at least not that much was lost. 10 Euro for a full game is a good deal.


----------



## Cudon

vexnir said:


> Sorta feeling like that with Super Mystery Dungeon too, but I jumped onto the virtual release because of the freebie home skin + the fact that the first 2 PMD games were practically endless... but this one is kinda eh.


There's quite a lot to do after beating PSMD tho, it's got a nice amount of content imo


----------



## vexnir

Dinomates said:


> There's quite a lot to do after beating PSMD tho, it's got a nice amount of content imo



Yeah, it's not bad, but I kind of dislike the idea of connection orb. I mean, it's cool in general but it would've been nicer if they still had the bulletin board. I loved checking for random missions and finding some obscure ones. The randomness of the first two games is what really gave it a mysterious, surprising feel, I enjoyed that aspect. But PSMD, despite being a great game, just lacks a bit in that department, it feels too... structured? I am not sure how to describe that. And why for the love of god did they have to take away the ability to nickname Pokemon? That just makes me feel like my 2 main ones are out of place and I don't feel encouraged to play anything besides those 2.

Also the storyline was painful, I just wanted to get over with it ASAP. The endgame is very nice, though.


----------



## Cudon

vexnir said:


> Yeah, it's not bad, but I kind of dislike the idea of connection orb. I mean, it's cool in general but it would've been nicer if they still had the bulletin board. I loved checking for random missions and finding some obscure ones. The randomness of the first two games is what really gave it a mysterious, surprising feel, I enjoyed that aspect. But PSMD, despite being a great game, just lacks a bit in that department, it feels too... structured? I am not sure how to describe that. And why for the love of god did they have to take away the ability to nickname Pokemon? That just makes me feel like my 2 main ones are out of place and I don't feel encouraged to play anything besides those 2.
> 
> Also the storyline was painful, I just wanted to get over with it ASAP. The endgame is very nice, though.


Yeah the orb makes the games progress very linear, but at the same time it was really fun to get all the pokemon in it. Prob would not go and do it again though. So I don't really mind the orb too much, but the fact that there was no actual bulletin board did suck. I really miss grinding quests to obtain items, now I can just buy all the reviver seeds with gold from rank ups, so yeah it is a bit too structured and lacks the rng. 

And yeah the story was really bad, it's weird how they decided to go toddler level with the whole preschool drama nonsense, but I still absolutely love the game. The gameplay of it matches the PMD feel while adding a bit more to it and I was really craving for some new pmd gameplay. Replaying the same games gets boring eventually. I also like how you can actually 100% the game now, even though it makes the game a bit too structured.


----------



## Linksonic1

Hyrule warriors legends


----------



## pinkfawn

The new(ish) Digimon game for Vita. I played it like once or twice and got bored. I love Digimon but it just wasn't what I was wanting. I regret buying the Vita as a whole, I wish I had waited a little longer and just bought a PS4 haha.


----------



## MyVisionIsDying

Here comes another one, courtesy of being bugged by my friend to buy it but I regret buying Golf With Your Friends because it lags and crashes and is overall a pile of ****.


----------



## korumi

Persona Q. The dungeons and map-making are horrid. Can't bring myself to play it at all.


----------



## Tangle

Fire Emblem: Awakening. I couldn't get into it since it was basically all fighting
And Rollercoaster Tycoon 3D


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~

Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion.
When I saw this game I thought it would be a fun 3D game that involved painting and Mickey Mouse (I'm a Disney fan!) and it also had some sort of puzzle feel to it but nope, instead it was a 2D game that I didn't play long enough to even remember what to do. I lost interest very quickly.


----------



## Alienfish

Tangle said:


> Fire Emblem: Awakening. I couldn't get into it since it was basically all fighting
> And Rollercoaster Tycoon 3D



Yeah I never liked Awakening but surprisingly enough I love Fates/Birthright loads.
And yeah the RCT3 games were disappointing, the two first games were literally my childhood and that one came along and crashed it lol.


----------



## Caliborn

A little while ago I regretted buying Bravely Default, but I recently picked it up again and I've been having a really good time with it. That being said, the late-game content gets a little stale (though the final boss battles are _AWESOME_). Might try the sequel sometime soon...

I was really expecting to see something here today about Mighty No. 9...


----------



## Laudine

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning. I love love LOVE Harvest Moon, but this one just didn't do it for me. I was extremely excited when it was first announced, and in the end, the three years wait for Eur version killed my interest completely. When I finally got the game, the tutorials were so extremely long and boring, and I can't play past the first 15 days. Doesn't help that I don't like the overall aesthetic of the game and characters as well... I'm just glad Story of Seasons fixed the problem for me 

The other one would be Alpha Sapphire. I was never interested in Hoenn in the first place, but picked the game up anyway just for the heck of it. I ended up playing it until just before getting the starter and never continued lol. I ended up giving the game to my friend, so all is well I guess?


----------



## Daydream

Sheila said:


> Yeah I never liked Awakening but surprisingly enough I love Fates/Birthright loads.
> And yeah the RCT3 games were disappointing, the two first games were literally my childhood and that one came along and crashed it lol.



A fan of RCT2, in this forum? That's my favorite game ever!

To answer the thread, the worst game I bought recently is Mario Party: Island Tour. I have NO idea why I bought this. I played it for 3 hours, and never touched it after. It just made me realize the best Mario Party games are on the N64/GC and that these games will never be surpassed.

Nintendo, can I get a refund please...


----------



## Mints

probably paper mario
i can't even pass the first part and i refuse to look up any walk throughs


----------



## Daydream

Mints said:


> probably paper mario
> i can't even pass the first part and i refuse to look up any walk throughs



Which Paper Mario?


----------



## MishMeesh

Mints said:


> probably paper mario
> i can't even pass the first part and i refuse to look up any walk throughs



I assume you mean Sticker Star? Sticker Star was honestly ridiculous in that it is almost inevitable that you'll need to use a walkthrough at some point to proceed. Stickers/"Things" needed to advance the game can be hidden in the most random places, and sometimes the solution to a puzzle just seems to not follow any kind of pre-established logic. That was one of my major issues with the game.


I bought Little Battlers Experience a while ago and I wish I hadn't bothered. Played it a bit but I haven't touched it for nearly a year. It's not a bad game, just really not my thing.


----------



## Alienfish

Pixr said:


> A fan of RCT2, in this forum? That's my favorite game ever!
> 
> To answer the thread, the worst game I bought recently is Mario Party: Island Tour. I have NO idea why I bought this. I played it for 3 hours, and never touched it after. It just made me realize the best Mario Party games are on the N64/GC and that these games will never be surpassed.
> 
> Nintendo, can I get a refund please...



HELL YES RCT2 FOR LIFE -heavy breaths-

Gah, yes that second game is/was too fun. I need to make it work again hnng best game ever.. Well back in the days it was  And yes I loved the GCN Mario Party games they are the **** man

Back on topic... idek if I posted it already but pretty much any Phoenix Wright game. I mean Dual Destinies was actually well-made but it's kinda annoying if you suck at these logical games and need to sit with a walkthrough whenever there is a trial rather on focusing enjoying it.


----------



## Daydream

Sheila said:


> HELL YES RCT2 FOR LIFE -heavy breaths-
> 
> Gah, yes that second game is/was too fun. I need to make it work again hnng best game ever.. Well back in the days it was  And yes I loved the GCN Mario Party games they are the **** man
> 
> Back on topic... idek if I posted it already but pretty much any Phoenix Wright game. I mean Dual Destinies was actually well-made but it's kinda annoying if you suck at these logical games and need to sit with a walkthrough whenever there is a trial rather on focusing enjoying it.



I hope you're able to make it work again! BTW, if you want to learn about OpenRCT2, you can PM me.


----------



## Alienfish

Pixr said:


> I hope you're able to make it work again! BTW, if you want to learn about OpenRCT2, you can PM me.



Yeah I did, just had to change the compatibility settings and set them to older OS, and sure


----------



## strawberrigod

Sims: The Urbz for ds  I thought it would be like the gamecube version but it's absolutely horrible. And the dialogue/options are terrible and poorly written.


----------



## Liamslash

Hmmm, GTA San Andreas on my phone, thought it would run but it didn't.
Mario Golf (or whatever it's called)
and probably Zelda. Never got into it that much, not really my type of game.


----------



## vel

I regret Dragon Quest, forgot which one, but it was so complicated for someone at my age that time it bursted my head open. The World Ends With You is a surprisingly unpopular game, but it still is complicated for me. Sims game, where they literally have to use the restroom every 2 seconds so I let them pee on the ground so it'll reset. Yeah.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Tomodachi Life
-Bought it around launch week here in North America as a digital download because I was going on a trip within 2 weeks later. After about 2-3 months, I was really bored of the game.
-Smugglers Run: Warzones
Bought because it was made by Rockstar Games and it is one of a few games produced by them for a Nintendo console. I found out after it came in from Amazon is really dull, and the campaign is confusing.


----------



## Licorice

Fantasy Life. I've barely touched it. I can't get into it for whatever reason.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Paper Mario sticker star
I got 100% one one day so easy and boring 
Poor 25$
At least when I sell it I got 20$ back so I just basically lost 5$... Poor $5 I will never have back


----------



## SolaireOfAstora

Super Smash 3Ds (which my older bro stole from me)
Nintendogs (was going out of stock so it cost me $50)

Well there's $95 right there xc


----------



## Crona

paper mario: sticker star. it was such a disappointment compared to the other paper mario games. i didn't like the sticker mechanic at all. :c i didn't even finish the game. doesn't make it any better that they're making color splash, which is going to be very similar to it...


----------



## riummi

Fantasy Life - but i can't bring myself to delete it >:c


----------



## Dork

Persona 4

it was recommended to me by a friend but i was really turned off by it.

i still have it but ill probably never play it


----------



## misakixx

*.*

one of the first games i got for ps3 was dead island riptide. i didnt even know the game i just liked the cover so  i got it. i was such a newbie. >,< but the game itself was pretty terrible. i found things hard to complete,, the open world was just shyt,, the co op was terrible,, etc. then there was also the fact you run out of stamina or something and that they were hella terrifying zombies like those big ones randomly or those exploding ones and youre stamina runs out when you try to get away. i now know me and open world zombie games dont mix well but nonetheless i still want to get dying light tho lol.
also kingdom hearts was kinda mweh. my friend urged me to get it but it was just kinda no. im still stuck on that damn alice part and when i finally managed to almost make it through i effed up. final fantasy 13 was also mweh. the beginning was confusing and im stuck on a stupid part now for months. dead island riptide is still the biggest disappointment to me tho.


----------



## Mekan1

Fantasy life loved it for a month and then just stopped.


----------



## xenoblade

looks at my ds games box,,,, there's a long list:
paper mario sticker star, majora's mask 3D, puppy palace, pokemon rangers: shadows of almia, my sims kingdom, cooking mama, scribblenauts, attack toybots, wizards of waverly place, and BRAIN AGE, which i was forced to play everyday.

i should dust them off and sell them soon, to go towards my pokemon moon + loz: breath of the wild fund.


----------



## piske

I'm going to give it a few more tries but I sort of regret buying the flame and the flood... only because it's pretty difficult for me ; v ;


----------



## 666

Animal Crossing New Leaf. Very boring game
kappa


----------



## Parsnip

I regret buying every Pok?mon ranger game I have ever bought.  I keep buying them be a because I love Pok?mon, and I really want to like them! But every single one I play for about an hour and then never touch again.

I feel pretty much the same about Dragon Age and Kingdom Hearts. On paper I SHOULD love them, but in actually I just could never get into them.  I also regret about 99% of the games I have bought on steam..


----------



## lunaboog

Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games. Don't even know why I thought I would enjoy this game, it's horrible in my opinion.


----------



## treetops

Just about every Pok?mon game, haha. I'm done with this series and I've been considering just giving every game away soon. But I especially regret playing Pok?park 2: Wonders Beyond. That game in particular was so cringeworthy.

Outside of Pok?mon though, I also really regret playing Nintendo Badge Arcade and Sonic Unleashed.


----------



## Corrie

treetops said:


> Just about every Pok?mon game, haha. I'm done with this series and I've been considering just giving every game away soon. But I especially regret playing Pok?park 2: Wonders Beyond. That game in particular was so cringeworthy.
> 
> Outside of Pok?mon though, I also really regret playing Nintendo Badge Arcade and Sonic Unleashed.



I love the main series games but I feel like a lot of the spin offs are either meh or bad. The only ones I have bought are Blue Rescue Team and Super Mystery Dungeon. I liked them. 

I played Gates to Infinity demo and it was horrid. Not sure if the actual full game is better or not. I have also downloaded Dash and that is probably the worst Pokemon game.


----------



## Cudon

Corrie said:


> I love the main series games but I feel like a lot of the spin offs are either meh or bad. The only ones I have bought are Blue Rescue Team and Super Mystery Dungeon. I liked them.
> 
> I played Gates to Infinity demo and it was horrid. Not sure if the actual full game is better or not. I have also downloaded Dash and that is probably the worst Pokemon game.


Basically every mystery dungeon game is good except Gates. That one is **** overall and it lacks in all areas that the other MD games excel in. Such a failure. Wouldn't be surprised if it chose to just concentrate on upgrading the graphics and nothing else when in development.

Anyway I personally really like Pkmn spin offs, even the weaker ones. My favorite ones are the PD games but I can see a bunch of charm in the Ranger and Pokepark games as well. I only own one Ranger game and none of the Pokepark ones, but I remember seeing my cousin play Pokepark 1 and/or 2 and getting to control your Pokemon in a realistic Pokemon manner was cool as ****.

I regret buying Rocket League some months ago. I've never been into sport games and controlling the car with kbm just ended up annoying me. I bet it feels better to control the car with a controller but I've been too lazy to buy one for pc gaming, but overall I really didn't like the movement system.


----------



## treetops

Corrie said:


> I love the main series games but I feel like a lot of the spin offs are either meh or bad. The only ones I have bought are Blue Rescue Team and Super Mystery Dungeon. I liked them.
> 
> I played Gates to Infinity demo and it was horrid. Not sure if the actual full game is better or not. I have also downloaded Dash and that is probably the worst Pokemon game.



While I don't think the main series is bad, I've gotten pretty bored of it as time went on. I can see why others still love it, especially with how popular competitive play is nowadays, but I felt like that I've done everything that the series has to offer. Colosseum, Platinum and Black 2/White 2 are the only Pok?mon games that I ever play nowadays.

I do agree that the Mystery Dungeon series is the best that Pok?mon has to offer in the ways of spin-offs, even though I find the gameplay a little frustrating. PMD: Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky is one of their best in terms of story and characters.


----------



## Fleshy

Smash Bros for 3ds isn't as good as I expected,


----------



## Nena

Bubble pop world


----------



## Strawbellies

Honestly. Probably half my steam library.

Like, I'm so damn impulsive. I don't have a good enough computer to play a lot of these games..
Then I'm busy being a sleep-deprived college student for more than half the year.. I don't have the time.

Sadly, I actually go for weeks without touching a game in college. _sobs dont send me back there_

But when I see a game I want go on sale.. I think about how badly I want to play it, and how eventually I'll get to it, and how one day I'll have a good enough computer and... 

well. college debt.
​​


----------



## HungryForCereal

super smash bros for the 3ds. i didnt know how to play and i was kinda struggling and because of that i havent been touching it for a long time. just leaving it there on my game shelf collecting dust.


----------



## davroslek

Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer, which was also the first game I've ever pre-ordered.


----------



## Radda

snoozit said:


> super smash bros for the 3ds. i didnt know how to play and i was kinda struggling and because of that i havent been touching it for a long time. just leaving it there on my game shelf collecting dust.



Agreed.I'm trying to trade it for Rhythm Heaven Megamix.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Guitar Hero Live. For some reason it doesn't like to load on my PS3, though it starts right away on my neighbor's system. It is funny when you are playing a song badly, but the online mode is stupid. You shouldn't have to pay coins or something every time you want to play a song. It doesn't let you just buy a song and keep it.


----------



## Soigne

Runner 2.


----------



## SilkSpectre

Everything Nintendo lied to me about with paid reviews. Like Conduit.


----------



## Lethalia

Every Call of Duty ever.
And a few GTA titles on Steam. They were terribly optimized and practically unplayable. So salty.


----------



## HungryForCereal

mario kart 3ds. ok, idk if im just noob or what but everytime i enter a ****ing race it was always the japanese player who wins like wtf! honestly, i suspect the japanese of cheating or something because they always win every freaking race! i believe theres pros too from other countries and ive seen some but still, its always the japanese winning.


----------



## Sanaki

Smash 3ds, counter strike... half my steam library.


----------



## Rowlet28

Monster Hunter 3..... I don't know why I even bought this game, I don''t even now MH.....


----------



## Joelthezombie

I played sleeping dogs all the time with my AMD GPU. Are your drivers updated? That game is super fun btw.

I really regret some of those flavor of the month games i bought like goat simulator. But what can you do. Most recently though i regret buying Fire emblem fates birthright. I really enjoyed awakening as my first fire emblem game but god birthright is so bad. The story is boring, none of the characters are likable. The gameplay is insanely easy. Im really wishing i bought conquest instead.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

Gta 5 for the PS3. I really wish I'd waited and got a ps4 and all the games for it now, rather than wasting ?40 odd or whatever it was


----------



## WAR X ILUSION

Brink - Xbox 360.
It was ok at first, but I just didn't really get into it.
_
It was on a sale for like ?5, I believe, so I just bought it, and I didn't really like it._


----------



## Sylvei

Smash bros for wiiu(only got it because of liking wii u just to find no story mode and was really boring) and several games on steam that i was either told to get or i just dont have the computer for and ps3 games that i never played because i dont like the feel of playing a playstation or xbox i just cant get into them so i just buy their games on steam now(if any at all)


----------



## Blacklist

This is going to start a flame war. I just know it. But here it goes...
Minecraft. It gets boring.


----------



## oaristos

mewto28 said:


> Monster Hunter 3..... I don't know why I even bought this game, I don''t even now MH.....



I love the Monster Hunter series but I have to admit that the MH3 is not a good game to start with, I bought it for the 3DS because I wanted to have all the games but I played it for less than 15 hours. The quests are boring and the graphics are so gray-ish that they make me not excited at all to play. I started with MH4U and it was pure love though.


----------



## N e s s

Blacklist said:


> This is going to start a flame war. I just know it. But here it goes...
> Minecraft. It gets boring.



LOL Nobody cares about minecraft anymore, i've always thought it was boring. The community to Minecraft is cancerous anyway.


----------



## Cudon

N e s s said:


> LOL Nobody cares about minecraft anymore, i've always thought it was boring. The community to Minecraft is cancerous anyway.


Yeah, pretty sure this forum doesn't have many MC players in the first place.


----------



## Emachi

Minecraft
Her Story 
GTA V
Elder Scrolls Online Unlimited Edition for ?60
I regret buying a PS4 if I can count that in.


----------



## Alienfish

oaristos said:


> I love the Monster Hunter series but I have to admit that the MH3 is not a good game to start with, I bought it for the 3DS because I wanted to have all the games but I played it for less than 15 hours. The quests are boring and the graphics are so gray-ish that they make me not excited at all to play. I started with MH4U and it was pure love though.



Yeah, same. I bought it too because I was curious and I heard good stuff but yeah it was a bit too hardcore for my taste and yeah the graphics were clearly either rushed or not made for the 3ds.. 4U is better but idek I never got into the series.

And well lots of digital stuff for my 3ds that I never played or just ragequitted...


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule

The elder scrolls online for ps4. I thought it was going to be much different and ended up not liking it... Though i did like the fact you could have a pet, but disliked the monetary system for purchasing them.


----------



## oaristos

*N3: Ninety-Nine Nights*. I wanted to play this game ever since I saw it on TV in 2006, but I only got an Xbox 360 this year. The game is garbage, the voice acting is awful, and the gameplay is very clunky. Thank God I only played $4 for that (it's not worth a penny, though).


----------



## ACNLover10

Funky Barn 3D, I don't know why I got that game, it's just not for me I guess.


----------



## watercolorwish

minecraft and bravely default, i remember only buying minecraft because everyone literally everyone i knew played. once i bought it i immediately stopped playing after 2 days. bravely default is too hard and confusing i thought it was gonna be a game like harvest moon but damn i was wrong.


----------



## A_Spud

Need for Speed 2015. It has a lot of potential, but the developers borked its physics system - weird physics, glitches, and poor game design decisions all around. Only bought because friends play it and we thought that we were going to have tons of fun in that game... nope!

Ace Combat: Assault Horizon. Extremely overbearing scripting and flying do not mix well. At all. It has nice soundtrack, though!

Lastly, Asphalt 8. It was 1 USD back when it first came out during the heydays of mobile gaming, but then turned into freemium pay-to-win travesty. The kicker? It was a legitimately fun racer.


----------



## Cudon

sosod1 said:


> minecraft and bravely default, i remember only buying minecraft because everyone literally everyone i knew played. once i bought it i immediately stopped playing after 2 days. bravely default is too hard and confusing i thought it was gonna be a game like harvest moon but damn i was wrong.


Sorry to ask, but what exactly made you think Bravely Default was a Harvest Moon type of game? They're entirely different genres.


----------



## Corrie

Blacklist said:


> This is going to start a flame war. I just know it. But here it goes...
> Minecraft. It gets boring.



Minecraft is fun with friends but playing by yourself is boring as all hell.


----------



## Ehingen Guy

MTV Celebrity Deathmatch on Playstation. It doesn't do the TV show justice.




			
				sosod1 said:
			
		

> bravely default is too hard and confusing i thought it was gonna be a game like harvest moon but damn i was wrong.



They're two different genres. Bravely Default is an RPG and Harvest Moon is a life simulator.

Bravely Default happens to be one of my favorite 3DS titles.


----------



## watercolorwish

Dinomates said:


> Sorry to ask, but what exactly made you think Bravely Default was a Harvest Moon type of game? They're entirely different genres.



a lot of the the blogs i followed that were animal crossing/harvest moon related started playing bravely default so i stupidly assumed it was one of those kinds of games so i went ahead and bought it without doing any research.


----------



## KantoKraze

Sonic Generations. I can't believe I payed 25 dollars for that game.


----------



## GaudiumInfinitus

sosod1 said:


> a lot of the the blogs i followed that were animal crossing/harvest moon related started playing bravely default so i stupidly assumed it was one of those kinds of games so i went ahead and bought it without doing any research.



I'd recommend Stardew Valley, if you haven't already checked it out.

For me, Paper Mario: Sticker Star was a disappointment. Barely got 10 hours on it in well over a year.


----------



## Alienfish

yeah i agree with bravely default, stupidly enough i bought it digital too ew :/ relies way too much on streetpass/friend crap and the story is just confusing.


----------



## piske

I bought a lot of games during the summer steam sale which I haven't played. I just keep playing one game! I don't necessarily regret buying them, I just don't know if I'll every play them ; v ;


----------



## Reindeer

Sheila said:


> yeah i agree with bravely default, stupidly enough i bought it digital too ew :/ relies way too much on streetpass/friend crap and the story is just confusing.


Same, I also bought it digital. I did beat it, but only because I forced myself to. I was already really bored of the game about halfway through.
I found the story rather predictable though. Many of the twists I already saw coming from a mile away, they were really unoriginal.

It's also one of the games due to which I made the decision to just buy physical as much as possible, in case I ended up not liking a game.


----------



## Alienfish

Reindeer said:


> Same, I also bought it digital. I did beat it, but only because I forced myself to. I was already really bored of the game about halfway through.
> I found the story rather predictable though. Many of the twists I already saw coming from a mile away, they were really unoriginal.
> 
> It's also one of the games due to which I made the decision to just buy physical as much as possible, in case I ended up not liking a game.



Yeah, they messed up the distribution here really bad like most other Japanese games not being Pok?mon so I had to get it digital but yeah regrets, lol. And yeah I try to get physical as well, there is always some store that will buy it from you...


----------



## TrinaAitch

Adventure Time: Explore the Dungeon Because I Don't Know.  Seriously boring, repetitive game.  I got tired of it after three levels and haven't played since.


----------



## Blueskyy

Sticker Star. Bought it a while ago and quit lol. Had to replay Thousand Year Door to feel real Paper Mario again. Playing Superstar Saga now and despite being 13 years old, have no regrets at all. Its a fun adventure.


----------



## iFallOutBoy

The M&M cart racing game, which when I was like 10 thought it was Mario kart on the Wii


----------



## Charlise

I'm so sorry if this angers anyone, but I didn't really like wild world  The graphics were just terrible and there were very little festivals. I played for about a year, but then I just gave up and sold it. I did enjoy City Folk and Population Growing though!


----------



## Mars Adept

I regret getting Super Mario Galaxy yesterday. I had heard it was one of the best Wii games. I have never played it or the sequel before, so I got it. The controls seemed really hard to get used to due to how round the planets were, and the first boss was way too hard. No offense to anyone who likes it, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Blue Cup

Final Fantasy Type-0. Annoying cast of characters, boring political story and bland gameplay. Thankfully I got it used from Gamestop and could get a full refund on that mess.

And to think people screamed their hearts out to get it localized.


----------



## Alienfish

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I regret getting Super Mario Galaxy yesterday. I had heard it was one of the best Wii games. I have never played it or the sequel before, so I got it. The controls seemed really hard to get used to due to how round the planets were, and the first boss was way too hard. No offense to anyone who likes it, it just wasn't for me.



Yeah, I never liked those 3d open world games when it comes to Super Mario, 64 was really meh. Sunshine was alright but tbh some button combos are really a hassle to manage...


----------



## Corrie

Charlise said:


> I'm so sorry if this angers anyone, but I didn't really like wild world  The graphics were just terrible and there were very little festivals. I played for about a year, but then I just gave up and sold it. I did enjoy City Folk and Population Growing though!



Wild World was my favourite DS game growing up but nkw that I look back, I have no idea how I played it for so much. The graphics are really blurry; way worse than I remembered. 

I don't regret getting it since I loved it and it brought me into the AC community but definitely would not recommend to new comers. XP


----------



## Alienfish

Corrie said:


> Wild World was my favourite DS game growing up but nkw that I look back, I have no idea how I played it for so much. The graphics are really blurry; way worse than I remembered.
> 
> I don't regret getting it since I loved it and it brought me into the AC community but definitely would not recommend to new comers. XP


Yeah it was good but back then I could never play online on it so eh it was kinda limited for me.


----------



## Koden

I regret this so so much, buying Conception II for 3DS, it looked kind of cool in the store but when i went to play it i was so disappointed and weirded out that the game centers around breeding people to collect little fighting monsters for you, its super strange.


----------



## Alienfish

Koden said:


> I regret this so so much, buying Conception II for 3DS, it looked kind of cool in the store but when i went to play it i was so disappointed and weirded out that the game centers around breeding people to collect little fighting monsters for you, its super strange.



Haha I used to have that for PS Vita and I really liked it, but the english dub annoyed the **** out of me.


----------



## Corrie

Koden said:


> I regret this so so much, buying Conception II for 3DS, it looked kind of cool in the store but when i went to play it i was so disappointed and weirded out that the game centers around breeding people to collect little fighting monsters for you, its super strange.



I played the free demo and I didn't like the gameplay much but I found the game just kinda typical, character wise. My brother bought the full game and hasn't even touched it or wanted to. XP


----------



## Cudon

This Conception convo reminds me of the fact that I'm pretty sure Conception 2 came out on Steam at some point. Might buy it just for the slight amusement of mass breeding small chibi children and then abandoning them for the sake of higher stat children but I don't want my whole friendlist to look weird at me and also from what I read on the wiki the female chars are boring as hell. Your usual big busted shy girl, tsundere etc.


----------



## oaristos

I just started Final Fantasy XIII on the Xbox 360 and I'm regretting buying it a little bit... It's not awful but it's kind of an odd game.


----------



## Franny

to the moon. it's not bad at all. it just turned me into the biggest blubbering baby on the planet, bawled my eyes out for hours.


----------



## PrincessMonty

Dragon Age: Inquisition. I made the foolish assumption that Bioware wouldn't be stupid enough to remove literally everything that makes Dragon Age enjoyable. Boy was I wrong. Playing it feels like a chore, there are only so many "go here, get this" and "go here, kill this" quests with no bearing on the plot that I can handle. I'm 80 or so hours in and I think I've had 5 hours of fun.


----------



## Alienfish

Dinomates said:


> This Conception convo reminds me of the fact that I'm pretty sure Conception 2 came out on Steam at some point. Might buy it just for the slight amusement of mass breeding small chibi children and then abandoning them for the sake of higher stat children but I don't want my whole friendlist to look weird at me and also from what I read on the wiki the female chars are boring as hell. Your usual big busted shy girl, tsundere etc.



Lol, I have tons of those boob/flat/tsun games on my list.. yeah people would probably look less weird on me cause they know i like animu games and such but idk why people are so worried about this i mean if you like those games and don't have handhelds or tv consoles what?s the deal? if they can't tolerate you like those games they are not real friends tbh


----------



## Koopa K

Zelda: Majora's Mask for 3DS
Yes, I know, but hear me out. I can't even control the dang thing, it provided no tutorial, the time limit is dumb, and yeah. Plus, it's digital, so I can't sell it. It was my first Zelda game, so... Yeah. Should have gotten Ocarina of Time.


----------



## visibleghost

Koopa K said:


> Zelda: Majora's Mask for 3DS
> Yes, I know, but hear me out. I can't even control the dang thing, it provided no tutorial, the time limit is dumb, and yeah. Plus, it's digital, so I can't sell it. It was my first Zelda game, so... Yeah. Should have gotten Ocarina of Time.



the time thing is annoying, but you can play the inverted song of time (original song of time but backwards) to slow down the time which makes it a lot easier.
i got stuck a lot when i first started playing it, but it really is a good game so i hope you can enjoy it ;w;


----------



## Alienfish

Koopa K said:


> Zelda: Majora's Mask for 3DS
> Yes, I know, but hear me out. I can't even control the dang thing, it provided no tutorial, the time limit is dumb, and yeah. Plus, it's digital, so I can't sell it. It was my first Zelda game, so... Yeah. Should have gotten Ocarina of Time.



Yeah I played that.. but idek I never really got into that or OoT. They maybe was ahead of their time like so many other 64 games but tbh I prefer like, the Minish Cap and Link's Awakening so much more.


----------



## xara

k so i dont remember the exact names but i bought like 2 ds games from a dollar store and they were like $3 each and one was about squinkies and one was for zhu zhus and stuff and idk why i bought them and i regret it immensely


----------



## Mura

I'd have to say paper mario sticker star. and MK8 is a really close 2nd. 



harlequin said:


> k so i dont remember the exact names but i bought like 2 ds games from a dollar store and they were like $3 each and one was about squinkies and one was for zhu zhus and stuff and idk why i bought them and i regret it immensely



3$ each at the *dollar store?*


----------



## Leen

Tomodachi Life T_T 

I think I impulse bought it and now I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Iwaseleanor

Happy Home Designer... Was so bland after like 2 days and filled with product placement


----------



## hamster

yeah, i bought happy home designer a few months ago and i got bored after about an hour. i gave it to my sister and she seems to really like it, still regret it though


----------



## Trystin

Imagine Fashion Designer, Tomodachi Life..a few others..


----------



## himari

that kid icarus one.. just wasnt my type


----------



## Squidward

Many people regret buying tomodachi life. What was so bad about it?


----------



## Alienfish

Squidward said:


> Many people regret buying tomodachi life. What was so bad about it?



Way too expensive for a repetitive game like that with daily chore stuff with your Mii or whatever you use. Like sure you get hats but I never got the real deal with it, I mean why would I want a real-life simulator?

Also that gay exploit they just had to patch bc "kid's game"


----------



## MilezX

I have to be honest and must admit Tomodachi was also a game I probably regret buying now. It certainly has its charm when you first play for perhaps that first month you buy it. But playing it all the time year around may start to get a tad bit boring after some time. I barely even touch the game anymore. It was cool concept definitely, but surely Mii's will someday get a game that's actually super popular with people. It's probably about time they get their own series of games, not counting Wii sports or anything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually I have a list:

I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:

Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you. 

Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.

L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet. 

Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.

Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.


----------



## Squidward

Sheila said:


> Way too expensive for a repetitive game like that with daily chore stuff with your Mii or whatever you use. Like sure you get hats but I never got the real deal with it, I mean why would I want a real-life simulator?
> 
> Also that gay exploit they just had to patch bc "kid's game"



Oh, so being gay is not appropriate for children's eyes. Ok.


----------



## Alienfish

Squidward said:


> Oh, so being gay is not appropriate for children's eyes. Ok.



Lol yeah didn't you hear about it? there was a bug/exploit that let you get together with a mii of the same gender or what it was and of course nintendo had to patch that up quick af.


----------



## Mars Adept

Ekcriptia said:


> yeah, i bought happy home designer a few months ago and i got bored after about an hour. i gave it to my sister and she seems to really like it, still regret it though



I regret buying HHD as well. I got it the day after launch, I got bored of it after I finished all of the buildings. I haven't touched the game in months.


----------



## Bunnilla

MilezX said:


> I have to be honest and must admit Tomodachi was also a game I probably regret buying now. It certainly has its charm when you first play for perhaps that first month you buy it. But playing it all the time year around may start to get a tad bit boring after some time. I barely even touch the game anymore. It was cool concept definitely, but surely Mii's will someday get a game that's actually super popular with people. It's probably about time they get their own series of games, not counting Wii sports or anything.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually I have a list:
> 
> I'm most positive I have posted here before but I can't remember! D: So here is my list of regrets:
> 
> Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs: terrible game, nothing like its predecessor, different writers, took too many elements out only to replace them with nothing, monsters are pigs (who's afraid of pigs???) and zero interaction with the (rather linear) environment around you.
> 
> Alice: Madness Returns: glitchy, textures are everywhere, the characters are boring and under-used, doesn't match the tone of the first game, terrible one dimensional villain, linear, disappointing gameplay, disappointing lack of boss fights, once you have a certain weapon you're pretty much OP for the rest of the game.
> 
> L.A. Noire: luckily got this game on sale over Steam but it will not run on my computer so I can't play it yet.
> 
> Paper Mario: Sticker Star- this game is such garbage I want to light it on fire, it shouldn't even be in the Paper series, it's a failure to the utmost degree, it angers me just mentioning it let's move on. >8U
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team- I own and love all the Mario and Luigi games, and I don't really care much for this one, only played through a portion of it and lost interest.
> 
> Kingdom Hearts Birth By Sleep: I was luckily able to sell this so I recouped some of the money for it, terrible game, uninteresting characters, typical case of KH being overblown and convoluted beyond saving.



Paper Mario Sticker Star was amazing.... :c


----------



## Ehingen Guy

Sheila said:


> Way too expensive for a repetitive game like that with daily chore stuff with your Mii or whatever you use. Like sure you get hats but I never got the real deal with it, I mean why would I want a real-life simulator?
> 
> Also that gay exploit they just had to patch bc "kid's game"



Animal Crossing is also a real life simulator, you know.


----------



## Alienfish

Ehingen Guy said:


> Animal Crossing is also a real life simulator, you know.



Yeah I find that boring as well after you've done everything. At least it has some fun with animal villagers and you can do more.


----------



## Shatto

I have a whole steam category titled "mistakes were made" I like or can at least appreciate just about every game for what it is, the ones in my list are either so terribly made you can't play them or they don't work




Daikatana while bad, I can still play it which is why it's installed


----------



## Alienfish

^I feel you I should probably make more folders like that. But yeah if I could gt refund on most of my digital crap there I would lol.

Also I kinda regret buying the Fruit of Grisaia. I mean it looked like an awesome game but I've played it a bit and let's say so far it's kinda overhyped.


----------



## Shatto

Sheila said:


> ^I feel you I should probably make more folders like that. But yeah if I could gt refund on most of my digital crap there I would lol.
> 
> Also I kinda regret buying the Fruit of Grisaia. I mean it looked like an awesome game but I've played it a bit and let's say so far it's kinda overhyped.



You can if the game play time is under 2 hours


----------



## Alienfish

Shatto said:


> You can if the game play time is under 2 hours



Really? I thought it was only in the 2 weeks time you could get actually :/


----------



## Cudon

You can try getting refunds on games even if it's over 2h, it'll prob get denied but for some things they do actually give later refunds. Like iirc No Mans Sky was refunded to people even if they had way over 2h and I think they might be lenient on technical difficulties too.


----------



## Alienfish

Cudon said:


> You can try getting refunds on games even if it's over 2h, it'll prob get denied but for some things they do actually give later refunds. Like iirc No Mans Sky was refunded to people even if they had way over 2h and I think they might be lenient on technical difficulties too.


Ah, thanks for letting me know. I guess it depends on what game and if there are a popular demand. I will try with Fruit of Grisaia though because that game was utter trash and I could use my money back for other things.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld

There's a few. I do pretty much always check out reviews first before buying games but even then I can make a mistake and regret it after. Xeonoblade chronicles cor DS really disappointed me. I'm not sure what I was expecting really. I like the open world aspect but I wish there was a different way to attack during a battle. The automatic attack thing doesn't really work for me and the graphics aren't great (which is to be expected really given its such a massive game on such a small port).

Also quite regret buying monster hunter. It's a great game generally, but for me it's quite challenging to figure out what I'm doing all the time and I can't seem to find many guides online to help


----------



## Alienfish

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Also quite regret buying monster hunter. It's a great game generally, but for me it's quite challenging to figure out what I'm doing all the time and I can't seem to find many guides online to help



Yeah I played both 3U and 4U for 3ds and tbh my largest problems was the controls and sometimes the camera, I feel like it's the wrong console for such a large game unless they simplify how it's done. 3U was just bad in general, but at least 4U made an effort to do thing even if the start/tutorial thing is annoying as heck sometimes. But I guess it's one of those game you either get into immediately or not at all. I love the concept of gathering but the sometimes confusing system of the game in whole can be a bit exhausting.

I wish I could like it but yeah they def. didn't make things easy.


----------



## Dustmop

Cudon said:


> You can try getting refunds on games even if it's over 2h, it'll prob get denied but for some things they do actually give later refunds. Like iirc No Mans Sky was refunded to people even if they had way over 2h and I think they might be lenient on technical difficulties too.



Not quite the case, re: No Man's Sky.

They actually don't do 'freebies' like that very often anymore. They did at the start, mostly for games you bought ages before they finally added a refund policy. But now you pretty much _have_ to be within the 2 hours/14 days deadlines.

Both of those.

Playtime 2 hours or less.
Purchased within the last 14 days.
Zero exceptions - even for the absolute trainwreck of false advertising and blatant lying seen with NMS. :^)


----------



## Cudon

Dustmop said:


> Not quite the case, re: No Man's Sky.
> 
> They actually don't do 'freebies' like that very often anymore. They did at the start, mostly for games you bought ages before they finally added a refund policy. But now you pretty much _have_ to be within the 2 hours/14 days deadlines.
> 
> Both of those.
> 
> Playtime 2 hours or less.
> Purchased within the last 14 days.
> Zero exceptions - even for the absolute trainwreck of false advertising and blatant lying seen with NMS. :^)


Hmm I could have sworn. Honestly I'd still try even if it'd get shutdown just to try. Pretty funny that they had to put that up for NMS though.


----------



## Sicatiff

Overwatch and garden warfare 2. Thought id like garden warfare but no, i hate it.


----------



## Alienfish

Sicatiff said:


> Overwatch and garden warfare 2. Thought id like garden warfare but no, i hate it.



well the console GW2 is tedious af with the controls ugh. Idek about the pc version but origins alone can go die


----------



## Alienfish

Also being almost done with Yoshi's New Island's main story (not doing the 2p games cause I don't know anyone with the game) I can say I regret it that even though it only was like, a bit over 20 bucks. I mean I love the art style and certain new elements to it but the fact that they abuse the gyro so much (especially if you wanna do all the collectables hunting) and doesn't really add to the replay fun at all. Most flowers and red coin are in those pesky gyro areas and/or just place where you absolutely not will get them anyways. 

So yeah unless you are a hardcore fan of the series, don't get it unless you love annoying "challenges".


----------



## lars708

Definitely Pok?Dex 3D Pro. I think it's pretty self-explanatory why I think that.


----------



## Corrie

I'm still sad I bought Five Nights at Freddy's on Steam. It was like, two bucks but still. I could've bought a pack of Skittles with that two bucks.


----------



## KattWithAKink

Tomodachi life never had same sex relationships possible patched or not


----------



## intropella

Tomodachi life.. i got super bored, and stop playing with it. -_- wasted $40.


----------



## KatRose

I somewhat regret buying the entire Bioshock franchise. BEFORE SOMEONE GETS MAD AT ME YES I KNOW HOW GOOD OF GAMES THEY ARE. But I tried playing the first one so many times and I just found it so unsettling. I'm not the kind of person who likes horror games/movies and I found it hard to play because I was just so damn spooked. And I really tried to like it because I've heard time and time again what a good series Bioshock is! I think I spent a pretty decent amount of money on the bundle too so I kind of regret buying it since I never play them. Same goes for buying the entire F.E.A.R. franchise, although I didn't technically buy those (got 'em in another bundle with other games). They're just legitimately 2spooky4me.


----------



## Corrie

Sheila said:


> Also being almost done with Yoshi's New Island's main story (not doing the 2p games cause I don't know anyone with the game) I can say I regret it that even though it only was like, a bit over 20 bucks. I mean I love the art style and certain new elements to it but the fact that they abuse the gyro so much (especially if you wanna do all the collectables hunting) and doesn't really add to the replay fun at all. Most flowers and red coin are in those pesky gyro areas and/or just place where you absolutely not will get them anyways.
> 
> So yeah unless you are a hardcore fan of the series, don't get it unless you love annoying "challenges".



My brother HATED Yoshis New Island! He bought it because he loved the original game but he hated the challenges you're talking about. He also hated the OST since it was basically the same tune done differently over and over which lead to the frustration of losing. XD


----------



## Tobia

Godus... one of the creators of Black and White (a great game from the late 90s) promised to make a great game called Godus. Hyped me and many others bought the game while it was in alpha. 3 months after the alpha was released, the creator stopped updating or responding to user complaints. A year later he made a mobile version of the alpha game, and didn't update it past it's first release.


Yoshi's New Island was an almost instant regret of minE. After five minutes of game play I figured out that it was a young child's game... So brought it back to the store and luckily I got a full refund. Thank you GameStop!


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

NBA 2k16. I bought it cause I tried out NBA 2k15 out on Playstation Now, and was beating the hell out of it and my friend who religiously played the series (she got pissed off), but 2K16, I didn't enjoy it as much.

Then Elder Scrolls Online. I don't like MMORPGs, so I don't know why I'd like this one even though it was a ES game


----------



## Lululand

Not a game I actually bought myself, but. Still a waste of money.
Someone gave me "Flower, Sun and Rain" as a gift. Cryptic, weird, incomprehensibly broken little game for the DS. I really honestly tried my hardest, but I still never got over the first "puzzle" and abandoned it completely 
At least I got really into the opening tune...


----------



## Soraru

Fire Emblem Fates. It was an okay game but wasn't really impactful. Story was great, but I was dissapointed in the characterization. The characters felt alot more bland compared to Awakening.


----------



## Lululand

Soraru said:


> The characters felt alot more bland compared to Awakening.



Phew, glad I'm not the only one who thought that. I still enjoyed the game a lot personally but the characters really made me miss Awakening's children roster... but I used to blame this opinion on personal bias since I played Awakening first. But apparently I'm not alone in this...


----------



## DJStarstryker

The more I hear about Fire Emblem Fates, the more I'm glad I never bought it. I had fun enough with Awakening. It was my first Fire Emblem game. But I didn't like it enough to care about buying another game in the series (had a similar feeling with Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, actually...). I was tempted to buy when the special edition set with all 3 games in the pack came up for pre-order, but I didn't go for it.


----------



## MayorNoodl

*Farming Simulator 2013 for the 3DS...*

Wasn't a big loss because it was only 5 dollars new at walmart. But still


----------



## Lilybells

Tomodachi Life.. It was so fun and interesting at the beginning, but it got boring so fast. Got so tired of it in after like a week 'cause it was so repetitive! So sad. Felt like such a waste of money


----------



## Halloqueen

Soraru said:


> Fire Emblem Fates. It was an okay game but wasn't really impactful. Story was great, but I was dissapointed in the characterization. The characters felt alot more bland compared to Awakening.





DJStarstryker said:


> The more I hear about Fire Emblem Fates, the more I'm glad I never bought it. I had fun enough with Awakening. It was my first Fire Emblem game. But I didn't like it enough to care about buying another game in the series (had a similar feeling with Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, actually...). I was tempted to buy when the special edition set with all 3 games in the pack came up for pre-order, but I didn't go for it.



I recommend you try the older games in the series if you want interesting characters and worthwhile stories. You can get Fire Emblem (7) on the Wii U Virtual Console for a cheap, good example of what the series can offer. Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon is also available on the Wii U Virtual Console if you are at all interested in Marth's story, though it lacks the support conversations found in the other games since it was a remake of the first game from the NES and they didn't exist in the series at that time. You can get Fire Emblem for $7.99 and Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon for $9.99.

Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones is also available on the Wii U Virtual Console for $7.99, but while it's a fine game, I don't think the story is the most remarkable thing out there if that's what you're interested in. Worth trying out if you like the others though.


If you like any of those I'd definitely point you toward Path of Radiance as it has the best cast and story of the English games, but I don't recommend it above the others because the discs are rare, coveted, and expensive.


----------



## Warszawa

Pokk?n Tournament. Huge Pok?mon fan here - this game is ass.


----------



## Daydream

Ultimate NES Remix... Fun game, but not worth 40$CAD.


----------



## MorningStar

Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes. I didn't realize it was what it was. And while the Download Play aspect is fun, there's the problem of only being able to play solo or with three people total. I have one friend that I'd like to play it with. It bothers me it's literally one player OR three player. No in-between for people like me with one friend.


----------



## forestyne

MySims on the PC and Alice: Madness Returns. I refunded MySims because it was just _so bad_ and Alice: Madness Returns doesn't really work on my laptop, but its an okay game. Just wish I had returned it. Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning (I think its called, the game mechanics made me want to die, having to build a town from scratch is just annoying. There's no real plot to it, the bachelors (from playing as a female character) are boring, even worse you have to SPEND IN-GAME MONEY AND RESOURCES to go through their rubbish story lines. Wasn't worth ?30


----------



## misakixx

cant think of any game i regret as much as dead island riptide
never did i hate something with zombies so much. its just overally a bad game to me and i only played a part of it cuz i like trophies.
also have kingdom hearts and final fantasy XIII. im not saying they are bad but i feel like im too old for kingdom hearts and i dont understand the plot of either games and the controls in FFXIII were bad.
was also disappointed by mortal kombat which ive been wanting to play for ages :/


----------



## RibbonFinale

Mario and Sonic at the Rio Games.

So, so, SO disappointing. They added some characters I liked.. but whoops, you can only use them for one event! Online play was gone.. c'mon, really?! Sochi had online and it was a great time!


----------



## Rasha

pokken tournament, I expected it to have controls similar to smash and boy was I wrong. also the game is too expensive for what it offers


----------



## Dashonthecob

I regret buying monster hunters 4 ultimate. I wanted to try something new and it's just not my style. Even the easiest monsters are hard to kill for me and it frustrates me. Also kind of regret buying tomodachi life as its really repetitive.


----------



## Lululand

Warszawa said:


> Pokk?n Tournament. Huge Pok?mon fan here - this game is ass.



Oh, ok. Glad to know I didn't miss out on anything important. though if they created a decidueye fighter I'd still buy it instantly regardless of anything else lol


----------



## _Dentata

Pokemon Y


----------



## Flare

Twilight Princess HD.
WAIT.
The reason is that I kinda prefer playing WWHD more. 
I could've bought this later in time. :l


----------



## Suyeon

Pokemon Platinum. I was hoping that my negative feelings about the game (4th Gen in general that wasn't a remake) was just colored by poor gameplay on a laptop that had no business running DS games... turns out... I just don't like this game. The Pok?mon are all either bland or overall poorly designed. Half the Dex were unnecessary evolutions, legendaries... None of the towns stand out in any unique way. The routes were all meandering where it took me hours to get from one side of Sinnoh mountain to the other... Some typings were outright neglected... It goes without saying that I don't understand for the life of me how anyone could call 4th Gen the best in the series overall.


----------



## opalskiies

I'm not going to lie; I adore Super Smash Brothers Brawl. I love it with a passion. To me, it is the best SSB game there is. I would marry it.

I was so excited for SSb4 (for 3DS, as I did not have a Wii U at the time). I only babysat on occasion, and when I did babysit it was only five (USD) dollars an hour. The game was roughly 40 dollars, so that's 8 hours of babysitting. Which is a L O T of babysitting with the kids I had to watch WHEW MAN.

So SSB4 comes out, I use 40 of my remaining 50 dollars to get it because I loved SSB that much....

I hated it. I can't pinpoint exactly why I don't like it, but I just... did not like it. I used it literally three times. I tried giving it to my brother but it wouldn't let him use it on a different DS. So I wasted 40 stupid dollars, which is a lot to me!

I ended up buying a Wii U that had Splatoon and SSB4 pre-downloaded on it, and I tried that SSB4. Wasn't as bad, but still not great enough to play either. Brother liked it though. But that was much less of a waste. The Wii U was only 300 dollars brand new and came with two games so I couldn't complain.


----------



## Squint

Here we go...

? *Bioshock Infinite* After playing the others in the series, this one... Ugh. Don't buy games on release.
? *The Sims 4* Again, I was spoiled by earlier games in the series. TS4 is terribly dull compared to the others.
? *Pok?mon Y* This was such a dull game. Note: I didn't buy Black/White (thank god).
? *Dark Souls 3* But only because I could have got DS1 instead.


----------



## Blue Cup

Star Ocean: Integrity and Faithlessness. Such a bland, uninspired game. Played it for two hours last night before deciding I had wasted money on it.


----------



## Corrie

I didn't buy Terraria but I wished it for Christmas and then was gifted it but I feel so bad they wasted their money on it. It isn't _bad_ but I'd just rather play Minecraft. I think it's better. 

It sucks cause I can't gift it to anyone else so it's such a waste. ;w;
Why Steam why.


----------



## Greys0n

NFS Undergroud


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Tales of the Abyss for 3DS. I heard that it was a great RPG, with compelling characters and a well-written story. I played it for a bit less than an hour before it sickened me to the point where I had to put it down. Luke was an intolerable brat with an annoying voice and I wanted to punch him in the face every time he opened his stupid, arrogant mouth. Tear was a HUGE b****, and even after the first motel scene (which is not easy to skip because THEY LITERALLY TELL YOU TO VIEW IT WHY DIDN'T THEY WRITE THE PLOT WITH THAT SCENE IN MIND AAAAAGH) she treated Luke like he was ********... Maybe he is, maybe that's how he acts, but you KNOW he has amnesia and you KNOW that's why he keeps that diary! Stop acting like he has to know EVERYTHING you do! He's just a sheltered little amnesiac noble brat! You can't expect him to be SMART!
So I eventually took it to the used game store with some other crap and all in all I got $51 for the whole lot.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Senran Kagura: Estival Versus


----------



## Romaki

Oh man, Sleeping Dogs is such a great game but the people in charge don't give a **** anymore. They made a censored version in my region that 1) literally didn't censor anything and 2) made the version incompatible with any DLC. I don't regret buying it, it's fantastic, but it'll always be incomplete on my Steam account. /:

The only game I regret buying was BattleBlock Theater. It was the first time I ever heard about something like a ~Steam Sale~ and I thought buying it was a once in a lifetime opportunity lmao. I really hate the game and only found out about refunds way too late. Everytime a wishlist game of mine goes on sale I'll curse BBT for taking that money away from me in advance. xD


----------

